# CLOMID GIRLS 2007 PART 14



## Mrs Chaos

New home ladies
Happy 

Gayn
XX


----------



## maj79

WAHEYYYYYYYY I am first


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello Maj  "of the BFP"

I wanted to be first, but 2nd is almost as good.

DH went to work at 6 this morning and is staying away toniight, today is CD15 so we are still on BMS duty so he woke me up for 'it' this morning, I am totally knackered.......  think I may need an afternoon nap.

R
xxx


----------



## maj79

Mmmmmmmmmm I could do with an afternoon nap, its really stuffy in here and is knocking me to sleep, think a cup of tea will have to do instead


----------



## Stalyvegas

Ahhhh  just brewing up myself, no biccies in the house though - got some yummy mini Dime Bars, they will have to do!
R
x


----------



## maj79

I love dime bars but they remind me of IKEA for some reason


----------



## Stalyvegas

Thats where I got them from!!!!!
2 big bags of mini ones when I went yesterday - yum yum yum


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Lol Well should have known it would be one of you lot rabbiting away lol.. hello ladies hope you are all well..  

Em has it sunk in yet hun ? 

Just sitting at my desk munching on my salad .. late lunch again cos working so hard   

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh Bu**er da* P** !!!  just realised that I forgot to pass on Cleg's good wishes I didn't notice her text until after I had gone to bed and switched off pc and then forgot to tell you next day Em.... she said Congratulations hunny   she is ok just mega busy with people visiting I think she said .. memory like a sieve! 

Sorry   totally forgot ! til I saw your msg asking where Cleg was ..

Cat x


----------



## katylou

Hey girlies,
Don't think I've actually said congratulations to you Maj, fantastic!   
It's great to hear some good news on here  
I'm having a day off work - been feeling really stressed, crappy and had sick/dizzy headaches again     <- this smiley was me yesterday - had a tick in my eyelid that wouldn't go away! 
Katy x


----------



## maj79

Cheers Cat, hope you aren't spending too much time ionfront of the comp again you know it's no good for us   How is ya  

Glad that you are relaxing Katylou,


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I is all good     ta hunny ..glad that some of my FF's are getting up the duff .. means my prayers are getting through        

Cat x


----------



## kellixxx

Just me so i dont lose the thread


----------



## maj79

Cat fingers crossed it is very contagious   

Kel how can you lose this thread it is always at the top !!


----------



## kellixxx




----------



## katylou

Much as I love Bettie, decided it was time for a new xmas avatar.  Xmas madness finally starting to get me!  Got some more play.com pressies through.  Feeling really smug, and then realised I was only about a third done    Tell me there's no-one out there all bought, wrapped and cards done?!  
Kx


----------



## maj79

I am all bought but waiting for the deccys to be up before I wrap so it can be nice and festive while I watch miracle on 34th street


----------



## katylou

*thinks to self that's a new good excuse to do wrapping at the last moment*  Ah, Christmas film time    Love "Nightmare Before Christmas" and "It's a Wonderful Life" myself  
Kx


----------



## maj79

It has been christmas film time since about sesptember, regulary have marathons, polar express, santa clause, the santa clause 1, 2 and now 3, wonderful life, miracle on 34 street, pooh's disney christmas, jack frost, shall I go on


----------



## katylou

Woah    That would drive me    
Long as you're relaxing and taking it easy hon  
Kx


----------



## Shellebell

Just a couple of things to say

Muppets Christmas Carol

Em       congrats hun  

Sorry , been a bit AWOL, mega busy with work and birthdays etcetc, starting to feel very run down and down. Bit headachy, moody and stuff this cycle  

Will catch up soon hopefully

shelley Xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! the girl of your dreams (literally in fi's case!    ) 

shell   

errrr now forgotton what everyone else has said..... errrrmmmm  

catch ya all later! 

jo xxx


----------



## Bibi

There is no chance of me catching up all your news as there is pages of it since I last looked! Hows everyone doing tonight.

Did notice stuff about Xmas films though........................I just have to wrap presents up while watching 'While you were sleeping', Jack (I think thats his name) is just yummy in it  

Does anyone get night sweats on clomid?? I'm on my last tablet tonight of my 2nd course and have noticed that I am really hot during the night (take them before bed),

Bibi x


----------



## linlou17

hi girls i am feeling festive too hence the christmas tree!!! isnt it cute?!!  

thanks fi for telling me about gliterbox!!! 

hope you are all ok things at work much better today and got great rota for next weeks clinics so im a happy bunny!

cons appt tomorrow!!! still dreading it


----------



## max_8579

Wow a new home and 2 pages allready,it doesnt take long does it 

    How is everyone?x


----------



## NuttyJo

hi max  

linlou wicked news for the clinic!

bibi, yep night sweats are a crappy side effect my dear   

angel... keep up the not smoking! that goes for you too maj     

cat. cleg, fi, kelly, kel, kjm, mrs c, ...... everyone...... hope you're all ok!


----------



## maj79

Good luck Linlou   

Jo how did ya thingy go  

Evening all how is ya


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah it was fine thanks maj, just had to drive a million miles after being up all night but was worth it knowing that the little fella has got a new loving home. hows u?


----------



## maj79

I am alright ta hun, started to relise I had better got some christmas cards in coz thats the one thing I haven't got yet


----------



## linlou17

thanks maj and jo x

i forgot about the night sweats as have been on a break form clomid - my god they used to get me!!!!  

i have come home in a much nicer mood because i had a nice day poor dp i always come in and do nothing but moan!!!!

maj how you feeling?

jo are you looking after the dogs and then taking them onto a new home are they all huskies?


----------



## maj79

Good ta linlou just looking forward to geting my hair done tomorrow  for my crimbo party   Glad you are in a good mood and have had a good day


----------



## NuttyJo

got mine in already!  

and yeah i am gonna be doing that linlou... i picked this one up from my friend down the road this morning who had been fostering him and hes now gone on to his new home. i love huskies! mine is smelling all nice now as i bathed him and the bathrrom floor too!   

night sweats are poo arnt they


----------



## linlou17

jo - ah how lovely but i could not cope with more than one dog!!! my dp wanted a huskie but we ended up with a cocker spaniel?!!!  

maj - glad you are feeling well hope you christmas doo is a good one!! albiet a sober one!!! (but definately worth it!!)


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh just seen you had added me on ******** lou! ta chick have now accepted! 
i wanted a yorkshire terrier..... ended up with a Husky     

have a fabbo xmas dooo maj! ive had mine already and want another one


----------



## maj79

I am suppose to be going on a few but might just go on this one, not the same if I cant drink n me bestest buds are on this one so that's all I am bothered about. Might just swap one for a night at pics with DP and a chinese afterwards, DP wont go any were near a chinese normally but he is doing anything for me at the mo


----------



## NuttyJo

i want chinese now maj! i will come if dp doesnt wanna go


----------



## maj79

You can post yourself with a christmas card


----------



## NuttyJo

how would i lick the envelope maj?


----------



## maj79

Stand with the sticky bit in the rain, then do a roll over to seal it


----------



## NuttyJo

and train my dog to take the sealed envelope and pop it into the postbox yeah?


----------



## maj79

see now you got your thinking cap on


----------



## NuttyJo

just popped tonights clomid.... uh oh! feel loopy already   

WHERE IS EVERYONE? I AM BOOOOOORED! ENTERTAIN ME... please


----------



## Shellebell

I think you are entertaining yourself Jo   
between you and Em I am begining to worry an ickle bit 

Been to my great nephews birthday gathering, just family as he is having a party at one of those adventure playgrounds on Sat. Feeling a little   he is 5 today and my nieces best mate brought her 10mth old  

linlou ~ good luck at the cons tomorrow 
bibi ~ I have had night sweats this mth, didn't really notice them on other mths   I know I have been hot as well, cause I have been waking up and knowing that I was dreaming but can't for the life of me remember what they were about   

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hello all

Feel so fat and lardy - was supposed to be making a nice low carb tea for me and my best mate....  unfortuantely I accidentally ordered a large pepperoni from Dominos - and waffles with chocolate sauce! OOOPS - will have to fast for the rest of the month to make up for it.

DH is on a night out in Blackpool so I am home alone tonight with just my empty pizza box for company.

Its CD16 today and tummy feels really sensitive, like I am desperate for a wee and been holding it for ages - that achy feeling, anyone else recognise it?

R
x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all just posting to keep lace, will catch up later..... 

p.s. When I used to like Christmas in my last life, Iused to love watching home for Christmaswith Mickey Rooney


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cat where are you? I want to give you kisses   

Oh dear, this sounds bad what with dreaming about "the Jo" this morning  

Linlou Ive done you on face book too  

No Im not converting out of desparation to get like Maj (and Angelus)!! it can all be explained


----------



## linlou17

sorry was watching im a celeb im hooked!!!!  

thanks to my new ******** buddies!!!

jo my friend got a kitten i was jealous but am scared of cats so wanted a puppy went to look at westie (my choice) ended up with cocker - she is mental but i luv her!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Fellow addict Linlou.... Janice to win


----------



## linlou17

yay!!!!!!!!!!! go janice!!!     my mum hates her!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Bibi, yes I get night sweats when on them a bit...

Please dont let me dream about Jo tonight!!!!!!!

Linlou, shes loud, zanny totally crazy and most importantly shes "real" she just opens her mouth and "sh*t" falls out..
and shes priceless... I dont want Biggins to win cos hes two faced and a stirrer.... but he will 

nite nite ladies off to land of nod now....


----------



## maj79

I loveeeeeeeee Janice, there is no way I would ever want to live with her but I hate the 'bullying' mentality they had towards it, I cant stand to see people being ignore and really made to feel the odd one out so Biggins should deffo not win, oh maaaannnnnnnnnnnnnn  

OH yea morning all


----------



## NuttyJo

morning


----------



## maj79

HI Jo, have you recovered from your adventure yesterday


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah, just feeling like crap so not gonna be about much today. 

hope you're all ok


----------



## maj79

Hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## NuttyJo

this might make you smile... or just laugh like i did

http://www.giftforthegirls.com/


----------



## cleg

congratulations
Em & Colin
on your BFP
  ​
peek-a-boo 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

cleg.... her dp is calld Colin, not Alf   

nice to see you back bag head!


----------



## NuttyJo

oh, you took the baghead pic away


----------



## cleg

alf as in half you daft apeth


----------



## NuttyJo

apeth  Noun. A pet name for a silly person. A shortening of daft apeth. Apeth, derived from haypneeworth (half a penny's worth) but pronounced ha'p'orth.


----------



## Bibi

Hi everyone!

hooray for the weekend!!! And celebrity final  , I'm hooked too, I guess it keeps my brain from going   about the other stuff.

My vote is for girl power too.....................Janice to win!

Really glad (not good for you of course!)  that you guys got night sweats too. I was starting to think there was something wrong with our heating or I was going menopausal  . I dream alot too. 

Well all the pills are popped for this month so bring it on!!!!!!!! 

Bibi x


----------



## NuttyJo

yep the dreams have already started for me this month Bibi... although last nights one was more like a nightmare than a dream. hoping tonights will be filled with hunky men instead   

am i the only one who isnt watching the 'im a z-lister, get me a career?'


----------



## cleg

my my jo you been at that dictionary (like janice) again   you got one in the bog too 

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont get it   but i will laugh anyway


----------



## Bibi

I dont get it either but I think my brain is   after 5 of those pills. 

I  hope you dont dream of Biggins Jo, that would be a nightmare! 

Does anyone know about this cough mixture idea and when its supposed to be taken? I'm ready to try anything!


----------



## kellixxx

Just a quick hello girls  

Jo i think your   between you and maj  

How are you fi fi and cat?

Were you been cleg?

SORRY THATS ME  

We are all off to see that new santa movie and dp pizza hut tomorrow so i probs wont be on all have a great weekend

love kel

xx xx


----------



## NuttyJo

bibi i think there is a bit about cough medicine on the 'hints and tips' bit on the clomid board

kel, have a fab weekend  

well the HV has said my niece may need an operation on her feet, looks like they're not growing properly so shes got to see the gp and see what he thinks. also nephew has got croup so my sis isnt having a very good time of it lately. 

i am watching portland babies and crying! silly me


----------



## hay

hi everyone ive had a busy week at work going out tomora with all my mates what is everyone else up to?

got a question though i want to have a few drinks well abit more than that. and just wondered if it was safe to do that while taking clomid cos i dont wanna mess it up? 

anyone got any advice please


----------



## linlou17

hay as far as i know its ok to drink i did anyway!!!! but it should tell you in the booklet with tablets for definite

well had cons appt today and have been referred to manchester for IUI/IVF not sure how long waiting list is yet but should find out soon. i have been given 100mg clomid for 4 months and have to go for scan on day 10 of next cycle to check follicles i have just been reading letter given by cons and it says i may be given an injection in my belly at this time but it wasnt mentioned to me earlier?!! dp SA was much improved with cutting back on the **** so that was good news my blood test showed that one of my hormones thinks its called fsh or fhs something like that was slightly high, it should be under 7 and mine was 7.9 but he said not too worry too much about it and also bloods done after 63 day cycle so maybe little unbalanced due to extra long cycle? a lady at work has offered to do some hypnosis on me as a stress relief technique have any of you tried this? im all for it if it helps

have a good weekend all of you and lots of     to you all

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi girlies just a quickie from me .. as off out again tonight and tomorrow and tomorrow night and sunday ..so prob won't get on much over the weekend, just wanted to say Hello to everyone, glad Em is getting christmassy and Jo is getting madder and Fi is blowing me kisses lol and everyone else is ok .. 

I had to do an emergency dash to M&S a while ago as I coughed so much this afternoon I had a bit of an accident, so had to do some emergency underwear shopping/tight shopping and some wash stuff and get myself sorted out!! - I am really going to have to go to the Dr next week if my asthma is no better as it just makes me wheeze and cough and wheeze and wet myself   might have to buy some tena lady's   seriously it is becoming a real problem I just cough so hard there is no holding it in    so see not peeing on pee sticks doesn't stop me  

Linlou glad they are doing something for you hunny ..   I think that might be whats wrong with me my FSH levels from what I have looked up .. so fingers crossed they get us all sorted out!!                  

Fi ..Glad the parcel came through hunny and its my pleasure ! found some more of them bloomin pee sticks this morning think they must be breeding  

Anyway folks have a great weekend .. CHRISTMAS IS NEARLY HERE YIPEEE !! 

Cat x


----------



## cleg

right a litlle explanation about the dictionary comment

Jo it sounded like youi looked up the meaning of ""apeth"" hence me saying have you swallowed a dictionary, + the comment about you having one in the loo, welll i thought you had been watching im a celebraty  Janice reckons she has a dictionary in all her loo's + learns 5 new words every day  

will that explanation do you all ?? tuff if it dont  

there are lots of new faces on here now so i do appologise if i dont name you, its not through ignorance im just thick  

xxx


----------



## Shellebell

cleg said:


> its not through ignorance im just thick
> 
> xxx


No comment 

Well someone was gonna say it 

Sorry can't stop, just caught up and my oven is telling me it's finished. Hopefuly will get online over the weekend

     

Shelley Xxx


----------



## cleg

eee well i never shelley you cheeky      

hope your ok hun + enjoy whatever you just cremated in the oven  



xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleggers... Where you been  , its been bloody murder trying to keep that Jo and Maj under control....
so glad your back...... I think we may need to draw up a careplan for Jo, weve done the clegictionary and your still having to explain everything in simplified form step by step... but I wouldnt have her any other way... she makes me laugh, but dont tell her that 

Hopw you enjoyed your friend and bubs.....

Cat have a good weekend and Kel enjoy your treat nite

Maj Im watching you  no **** or booze tonight mind, you gotta be a fun loving wall flower Im afraid

Hi linlou, Hay and everyone else Ive missed


----------



## cleg

Fi what you mean you cant control them  you not been using the whip the way i showed you    

you ok me duck ?  

+ yes oo Em you beeeeee goooood (in the voice of ET)  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well I cant whip Maj noe can I 

And as for that Jo she enjoys it a bit to much.... out of my comfort zone Im afraid


----------



## cleg

no you have a piont there so we will have to make up a new punishment for Em when she is naughty   hhmmm gag springs to mind, wouldnt use that for Jo as she prob get a kick out of that too  

  

xxx


----------



## angelus

BOO


----------



## cleg

ey up luv you alright ?  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg I meant to say I just the love the "8 things a woman should say" text... its so true, do you think its a bit too    to put on here...... I think all women can relate to that lol... maybe I could redefine it...

Hi angelus hows you doing? any sickness subsidence yet? xx


----------



## cleg

you could always have a bash at modifying it Fi stylie  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok will have a bash


----------



## angelus

In moaning myrtle mood today. Leaking fluid, nasty things in my wee wee and midwives who dont give a s***. I know i shouldnt moan as im very fortunate to have one on board but god do i feel ill! And no Fi...sickness not gone anywhere.......God arent i a misery!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww   you do sound so in the wars.... youve got every right to complain hun, A pregnancy doesnt come with a "no moaning" contract, you must get so fed up   ...it must be so draining... didnt your doc sort out those bloody midwives yet?


----------



## cleg

hunny no-one expects it to be plain sailing + you know we are here through the crap times + the good so you are more than welcome to have a whine, not that i would class it as whining really you are just informing us of whats to come  

any chance you could get another midwife if you arent getting what you need from this one ? not good you having to put up with them for the sake of it

xxx


----------



## angelus

Unfortunately im stuck with the crappy midwives that do this area. They said today that they were sorry i wasnt happy with their service but tough luck kind of thing. Jo got me watching portland babies earlier and that made me worse! Doesnt help that DH ex wife sailed through her pregnancy with their son..Boo Hisssss


----------



## NuttyJo

who told you all bout my bondage obsession?!!! i learnt from the best, her name is cleg!   


p.s.... sorry angelus!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh angeljus, I know where your coming from ... my Dh is always saying "the one thing I have to say about the x b*tches labour as much as i hate her is that she was amazing giving birth, no gas and air or anything and delivered a 9lb 13 baby boy, and shes only five foot and a *** butt herself" GRHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! it makes me evil every time he innocently refers to it!!!       talk about giving some one a short fuse!!! Iy makes me EVIL!!!!!!!


----------



## cleg

about the ex's ignore it i do   got to or would loose me rag  

Jo its a well known fact i am a prude so where you get that i teach you these things is beyond me   you need no encouragement missus, i know your sort  

xxx


----------



## diddle1

Hi Ladies,

Wonder if you can help me?
I'm on 2nd round of clomid 100mg, just wondering are your cycles the same amount of days each month when you take clomid or can they still vary? I'm only due af today so i'm not getting too excited yet! Sorry to post in here but thought I may get an answer quicker here than posting on the board.

Thanks!


----------



## cleg

i would say your cycle could differ hunny, mine did + tended to get a day less rather than a day longer in the cycle with 1 day bleeds which was A/F, its a mean drug that messes with all your body so just take each day as it comes  

goodluck  

xxx


----------



## diddle1

Thanks for getting back to me Cleg, I just hate this waiting also need to know if I can drink on my sisters hen night tomorrow or not! Oh well sure the witch will show tomorrow morning!


----------



## NuttyJo

diddle, mine have got longer on clomid. do you know what date you ovulated on? it might make it easier to predict when af s due

cleg, takes on to know one  

jo is tipsy


----------



## cleg

aw jo might have known you'd be on the    naughty gal you  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

8 things a girls should say to guys

1. I'm bored lets shave my *****
2. Are you sure youve had enough to drink?
3. That fart wz great, can you do another?
4. Of course I sw*llow , I love it!!
5.No thats ok, you drink beer and watch porn, Ill wash up
6. Just for a change can you put it in my a  
7. How about you get that girl from work to join us
8. Marriage!! no way! 
Sadly Carlsburg dont do girlfriends

Maj. Cat and Jo forced me to write this 

Hi and welcome diddle, I agree with the girls... mine ahav varied from 29 to 64 days since being on clomid

Angelus, where you gone?


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm on day 11 of cycle and still slightly bleeding, does this mean another failed cycle as surely my womb lining is gone and needs to start building when a/f is finished totally? ? Help!!


----------



## Bibi

Crazy Fi,

they're great! Gave me a  

Bibi x


----------



## cleg

Fi could be OV bleeding so dont right this one off just yet missus  

oh + you done well to change that txt   

hello bibi dont think we have met  have we 

Diddle have to comment on your name too   its a corker cos diddling is the deed in my book  

xxx


----------



## diddle1

I had HCG shot 12/11 and ewcm morning of 14/11, I think my luetal phase is 16 days. The hospital always tell me af will be due far too earlier than it is, I was 3 days over what they said last month as you can imagine I nearly went mad during those 3 days!


----------



## cleg

everyone is different with the effects of clomid hun, its a horrid waiting game, all i can suggest is you wait + see what the next days bring or you could test  how long are your cycles day wise ??

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh diddling cleg?   that sounds rude!

fi... i dont know   sorry lovely xxx


----------



## Bibi

Hi Cleg and any others I've not met before  

Jo introduced me to the thread a few days ago when I was going abit   and  

Just taken 2nd lot of clomid so ready to take on the challange again! Got my cough medicine, pineapple juice and brazil nuts ready  , not sure if they do any good but anythings worth ago.

Its 5 mins to Celeb final so need to see that.

Bibi


----------



## diddle1

Thanks for the welcome crazy Fi!  64days! My god that must have been awful, my longest (without clomid) was 42 and that was bad enough.
Diddle is what they call me at work, everyone elses name is shortened but cos my name can't get any shorter they've lengthen it to Fay Diddle or just Diddle!


----------



## cleg

well nice to meet you fay diddle diddle   you should stick around hun these girls are a wealth of info  

Bibi aw bless you fancy getting dragged in here by the madest of the bunch Jo   never mind  

xxx


----------



## Bibi

Its the pills! The answer to everything


----------



## cleg

yeah agree i blame them too + i aint even taking them  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Cleg  

But I have bled since day 1 to 11 so it must be a/f.... doesnt sound good does it


----------



## cleg

oo right Fi erm i dont know, can you not get in touch with doc or clinic + ask there advice, wonder if this means that you are going to have a mega long cycle as A/F is so long  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Thats what worries me I havent once known Ive even ovulated, its doing my head in now   Ive taken so much clomis and such high doses!!! And now its looking bad for this cycle  

Poor Janice I nearly cried with her, she was really upset!! but stiil hilarious


----------



## cleg

she wasnt upset the silly mare puts on a act but thats why i like her   i think she should win BUT have to see how biggins does in this trial + i may be swayed  

as for your cycles Fi i think you should demand to be tracked hun its the only way you gonna know whats going on, it cant be good bleeding for this long 

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

I'm on my own Cleg cons wont even see me any more, she referred me to my doc so I could get these clomids and thats it Zilch!! no more, thats why Im fretting and have had enough... sorry to moan I know theres nothing anyone can say, but Im just so frustrated  and was hoping some one would tell me this cycle still looks good    anyway will stop rambling on about it


----------



## cleg

it may still be good hun, like i said a long A/F may be the sign of a long long cycle, you got any OPK's kicking about ? if yes start using them to see if you get a +tive after bleeding stops

i think its highly unfair that you cant be tracked through your GP   i think all ladies on clomid should be monitored for saftey reasons as we all know the complications that can occur through these nasty little pills  

xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG I cant belive I phoned 3times to vote for Janice.... I never do that... but gotta admit when I saw the look in Biggins eyes as they waited for result I realised he needed to win so much more..... soppy moo Fi


----------



## NuttyJo

fi i have some opks id you want them my lovely  

night girls, cant hardly see!   

love you all


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Thank you hunny,  darling Cat sent me loads in a parcel of goodies yesterday I think theres enough to last a good few months.. but thank you for your kind offer       am gonna start using them properly after this a/f stops ... Nite nite hunny xx


----------



## Shellebell

Awww Fi ~ I'm similar with my AF's. I could bleed for 3 days or worst just before I started Met was bleed for 15 days  Can the Dr send you for blood tests to see if you have ov  I am the same with not having a clue 
Jo ~ You had a few drinkies tonight? you need to turn off just the one PC hun, all the others will turn off with it 
Cleg ~ I think we need to publish your special dictionary  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

Ooo and I have just realised that _if_ my cycle stays normalish I will either get  or  for Xmas


----------



## katylou

Hi all,
Yeah I know it's late, but accidently got watching my favourite film again - Working Girl! Love it! Where I got my personal mantra from, "don't f*** up, don't f*** up!" To be muttered to self repeatedly when under stress  
Anyway, I thought I'd sneak in a an embarassing, far tmi question in here instead of making a thread about it 
TMI warning!!!   
I'm on day 23 just now, and I've been running to the loo because I think AF has started, but instead it's just loads of CM. Happening a few times a day and driving me nuts   Any ideas? 
 Fi. Get peeing on those OPK sticks girl!
Hope everyone's had a nice Friday,    to all,
Katy x


----------



## Shellebell

Morning Katy
I can't sleep

I have had LOADS of CM since starting clomid too  supposedly sign of ov, but mine was around the later end of cycle too  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## katylou

Hi Shelley,
Yeah, I had the ewcm round about when possible (hopefully) ov time should have been, but this is *aherm* slightly different in consistency!  My word, how quickly you lose any sense of shame when ttc  
Still, not long until day 28 now... Think I'm going to test then, although the clinic said if I don't have AF by then to wait ANOTHER two weeks and test.  Aye right! 
 to you, 
Katy x


----------



## Shellebell

Of course we can all wait 2 weeks to test      You could get through at least 28 in that time  
Ooo and you leave your shame at the door as soon as you enter this site


----------



## Lisakitty

Morning girls.

I've been reading over some of this weeks posts - BFP such good news!  Ive had an awful week and feel like a total ***** for feeling what I feel! 
My best friend got a BFP in her second month trying. Her and her DH only had bms twice in the whole month! The thing I feel worse about is that she was diagnosed with PCOS about 4 years ago and went on the pill to hide the symptoms so I thought she'd probably take a while to get pg and then she would know how I felt but then she goes and does it in her second month off the pill. Grrr   

I feel guilty for kind of wishing that she would have to go through the agony of waiting for her BFP and I feel devastated that yet another person I know has got their easy BFP. Plus with the irrational clomid mood swings I feel I'm some kind of monster!

Anyone who had read all this, well done! 

Good luck  and    

Lisa x


----------



## maj79

'Ello all,
glad you got someowhere
Cleg I undersood the 'alf bit, it must be a northern thing  

Fi liked your list   so so true,

Cat hope you are ok

Angelus hope you feel better soon

Kel enjoy your pizza extra cheese mmmmmmmm

Linlou good luck wih he next lot of Clomid and it is good you know where you are going after that.

Grrr right my brain has given up the go now, 6 pages since I was last on and tried o rememeber what everyone put but to no avail   Party was pretty poo but I dont know if that was because everyone was drunk and I wasn't   People did get a bit suspect tho as I normally go straight to the bar when I go out and dont move from it till I am dragged at closing, so when I was saying no to drinks   everyone kept asking if I was PG   They must think I am an alchy   But went to my mates instead and got nice and warm with a lovely cup of tea  

Hope you are all OK


----------



## NuttyJo

katy, yeah i get that 'wet' cm feeling too towards the end of my cycle. its annoying! 

well i am back from shooting (at targets not animals) and i am great   beat dh which he wasnt happy about


----------



## linlou17

hi am glad that i am finally getting some treatment but am also worried thinking if this does not work is that it for our chances of a baby but will give this our best shot and we are going to be so healthy and dp not smoking as SA was greatly improved.  does anybody know my fhs level was high is there anything that can be done to reduce it?

how are you feeling maj?

also will my clomid side effects be doubled as i am on double dosage this time?


----------



## cleg

just a quick hello im afraid as i am having a fight with me mitmas lights, couldnt wait till tommorow it was killing me, i been waiting for weeks already  

hope your all ok  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Linlou when my ose was doubled I actually had no side effects at all, truly   tablets   lots of   

Jo remind me not to get on your bad side    

Cleg did you sort your lights out   I went and got all my stuff out of storage before but ony bee allowed to put my advent up   but its a cool advent its a chimney with numberd sticks nd a santa sitting on top of a present, as you take the sticks out he falls down the chimney till he ends up in the fireplace  

Hope you are all well


----------



## max_8579

Hiya ladies,

          Hope your having a lovely weekend.


----------



## maj79

Evening Max hun how are you ??  you had a good day


----------



## NuttyJo

hi max, hope you're ok

maj, your advent calendar sounds cool. i dont have one   and i could only shoot you if you stood dead still maj so dont worry too much!  

linlou, good luck for this month   every months side effects are different so dont worry 

cleg, you still in a pickle with the lights?   

i am so jealous of kel right now, i know shes probably tucking into a lovely pizza from pizza hut and i want one!!! 

fi   hope the opks give you some hope this cycle  

cat, where are you?   are you ok?  

angelus, bought anymore baby things?  

lisa   we all know how that feels, its perfectly normal so dont feel bad  

hi to everyone else and heres a lovely hug for you!


----------



## maj79

I will make a mental note to never stand still round you


----------



## NuttyJo

i am so mean, i keep mentioning to dh how i BEAT HIM!


----------



## maj79

Dont blame ya I would be exactly the same, just got to rub it in   How come your not out having a life then, and did you ever do your note


----------



## NuttyJo

i didnt do my note as i got a bfn and af so wasnt feeling like doing it   

and me? have a life?!!! dont make me laugh!!!   i am housebound didnt you know!


----------



## maj79

Good I thought I was the only one   DP is here but is fast asleep next to me coz he was in work at 6 this morning   And I dragged him shopping, well we went the retail park and I had to drive round and round for 15  minutes to get a car space  ,  so we walked to one shop then made him leave again coz I had a gob on


----------



## wouldloveababycat

You have probably all gone to bed by now .. but only just got internet fixed my homehub needed a reboot apparently  

This will be short and sweet cos I am tired and ready for bed.. just wanted to say hello and big hugs to everyone    I have been Mrs emotional today .. probably going round Milton Keynes where every pregnant woman alive, every Mum with young baby and small child seemed to be hanging out didn't help!; I was fine whilst in there but I got home and sobbed ..and then cried this evening.. luckily managed to make myself look presentable in time for going out this evening...and had a nice time.. I think Christmas is going to be hard.. 

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Missed you all   to you Cat sorry your feeling low xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It seems to hit me more when I am not at work .. sorry I missed you last night hun I had gone to sleepyland.. bloomin broadband have had to reboot my homehub 3 times this morning to be able to connect .. its pants!

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Afternoon all

Cat   

I dont think I have ever seen it so quiet on here,is everyone ok


----------



## linlou17

hi you all ok?

been my mums for sunday dinner (yum yum!!)

getting ready for work again tomorrow   and looking forward to clomid start (apart from the side effects!) but really hopefull this time and dp can see improvement in SA so we are going to be really good and fingers and toes crossed. its all i can think about im so excited just praying that it works


----------



## NuttyJo

as long as your legs aint crossed hey linlou     good luck!  

cat... net working ok now?  

ermm.... hey everyone! its a bit dark so cant see (shhh i have nbeen drinking but shhhh) 

hope you're all ok! 

love jo x


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all,

Hope everyone is ok. Just wanted to let you all know that I had a tracking scan Friday and this cycle (150mg this time) hasn't worked again   I've been so down, which is why its taken this long to post anything. I don't know what to do now or what they will want me to do next. I have another appointment Wednesday so will find out more then. I just don't understand how its not working this time when it did before and I'm nervous about what will happen next. Any way, dont want to keep going on, hope everyone else is ok.

Kelly x


----------



## maj79

K.J.M sorry for that hun   

Linlou good luck for this cycle and I hope tomorow isn't to bad  

Jo   you drinking, never


----------



## linlou17

Jo Ha!Ha! dp cant wait til scan as then if given injection have to have bms for days solid!!!!!!!!!!!!  

im just having my final wine for the week we are being good this week!

kjm so sorry to hear about that huni hopefully you will fell better after weds when you know what the next step will be  xx

cat my computer was down this morning could not connect to internet maybe it crashed or something?


----------



## NuttyJo

k.j.m  

lo, maj.... i dont normally drink i promise you! its just been recently that ive taken up this hobby   i fancy some baileys actually

im getting another husky thursday to look after, hes a one yr old male and is very ill aparently   hope i can get him better 

who else wants a christmas card? so far its maj! and no one else


----------



## linlou17

i'll have one jo please!!!  

we are on weekends drinking only from now on!!!


----------



## maj79

Aw any idea how long you will ave it for Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

they're trying to get him rehomed by 17th december as they wont rehome any during xmas. if they cant then he will be with me till january   (have seen a piccy and hes so much like Loki bless him) 

lol am watching top gear and richard hammond is a spaz  

maj you ok?

linlou.... 2 day bms-a-thon!!!!


----------



## maj79

Grrrrrrrrr forgot all about top gear   I will have to see the repeat thro the week. Just makesure you dont get too attached to it mrs and I hope you can make it better poor thing. I am good ta Jo just chillin before I have to go back to the hell hole tomorrow


----------



## linlou17

he!he how will i cope!!!    

jo is it hard letting the dogs go? its so lovely that they get a home with you while waiting to be re homed ive never heard of a scheme like that but not sure i could cope with another dog mine is a handful!!!!!!!!  

got good rota this week so it should be ok at work


----------



## max_8579

Hi kjm,

    I know how you feel hun as it worked for me last time and this time it hasnt,its sooo frustrating,Im waiting to find out what happens next too hun  .Lots of     for you.It actually worked 1st time last time but then sadly i m/c.

Hiya to everyone.x


----------



## NuttyJo

this will be my first placement in my house so im not sure how i will cope letting him go as i had trouble letting the dog go that i took to his new house the other day! no way would i be able to foster children as im sure that would be so difficult letting them go again. 

lewis hamilton and james blunt is on top gear maj!


----------



## linlou17

maj sorry to hear you still not enjoying work its rubbish to be there all day and not like i that is how i have been lately but have moaned and seem to have had a better deal of things last week and next week rota looks hopefull im quite lucky as move around clinics so not always in same place but recently been doing loads of time at my least favourite place which has been


----------



## max_8579

My hubbys watching top gear


----------



## max_8579

My hubby and his girlfriend b4 we met used to foster kids jo,he said its very hard.x


----------



## maj79

Max how are you hun, how is the diet going or is that a dirty word  

Linlou it's not that I hate it, just panicking because of the lifting and that and I hate to let people down  

Jo I will watch it on wednesday so I can see all of it. The first one will prob be the worse espically if you have to keep it for so long. How does your DH feel about doing it and do you get an allowance ??


----------



## linlou17

dp n play station 3 as usual!!!!!!!!!! 

jo not sure i could do it! we saw advertisement for fosterer's in our area the other day and spoke about it but will carry on with treatment for now and see what happens in future


----------



## linlou17

maj only do what you can do dont lift anything which you feel is too heavy are there no light duties they can put you on?


----------



## max_8579

Hi maj,im ok thanx hun.

          Ive been doin well losing 2pound a week except 2night i had an indian 

  I cant update my ticker though.x


----------



## NuttyJo

i will post tomorrow, fining it difficult to see!


----------



## linlou17

max cant help with ticker but well done   i cant seem to shift any weight and am now going back on clomid!!


----------



## max_8579

Maj have they done a risk assessment on you yet? They are supposed2.x


----------



## linlou17

o dear jo i mustnt have had enough yet but i am begining to fancy a kebab for super!!!!!


----------



## max_8579

Thanx linlou and goodluck hun.

Im gonna ry clomid again when ive lost weight as ive got some left.


----------



## maj79

I had a talk to my boss on Friday and said I didn;'t think it was fair for me to stay, as all the things I cant do is going to be added to one of the lads daily work.It is hard for me to have light duties since I do the post as it is a lot of lifting and carrying. They have said they will do everything to make sure I am ok and not to worry about the things I cant do, but I feel guilty, dont like just being able to do half a job

Max thats very good hun, and you have to have a treat every now and then, otherwise, in my opinion you will fall of the wagon more hope you carry on doing well   I did wonder how you did the weight loss ticker   They are going to do a risk assessment tomorrow when I go in 

 Night Jo


----------



## max_8579

I know maj but you and the baby are more important hun. 

Im goin to watch who gets the dog now on 3.bye bye.x


----------



## linlou17

maj i really wouldnt worry they sound fair and must have had pg women working there before i would do as little as possible if i was you!!  

good luck max i am starting red and green days again this week! (for the millionth time!!)

night jo


----------



## maj79

Night nigh Max  

Linlou I wouldn't normalycomplain about doing as lile as possible more time for on here   And good luck starting your red n gren days


----------



## linlou17

thanks maj i will need it not the best dieter in the world i just love my food!!!

night night talk again soon xx


----------



## maj79

Night linlou


----------



## k.j.m

Hi Max,

Yes it is frustrating. When is your next appt?

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

mornin


----------



## maj79

Morning Jo are you feeling a little bit rough today    

Morning all hoep you are all bearing up well this morning


----------



## NuttyJo

i have a slight headache... cant for the life of me think why   didnt help having my landlord ring and say my dog was in his garden this morning. no idea how he got there the little monster.... gonna have to double fence the whole place ready for thursdays new addition   

its my mums birthday today and we're going out for lunch i think. need to wrap her present but cant move   

hows everyone this morning?


----------



## maj79

Jo just buy a gift bag ans shove some tissue paper over it so she cant see it, thats what I do at birthdays    OOOOO you are going to have fun having to huge dogs to watch


----------



## NuttyJo

Make custom Glitter Graphics

loki says merry christmas everyone!


----------



## maj79

Awww, Jo you will have to try and get a new one of him in the same place and put them up next to each other so we can see how big he has got


----------



## NuttyJo

Glitter Graphics (sorry one more!)

i will try and get a piccy today so you can see how huge he is now! little monster saw a rabbit the other day and decided it would be fun to drag me through the mud to chase it 

i had better have a shower! speak to you all laterxxx


----------



## angel83

Morning Girls

Awwww Jo Hes so lovely.

Well im poorly and have been all weekend. I was in bed with flu, but im at work today, feeling a little better. My ears and nose are blocked and its driving me nutts...

Has anyone any idea of meds i could take to fix this?

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Morning Angel83, I haven't a clue what medicines, maybe a sinus one of youare all blocked   Hope you feel better soon


----------



## NuttyJo

morning angel, sorry you've been poorly   maybe pop to boots during your lunch break and ask one of their pharmacy staff what you can take?


----------



## NuttyJo

ok, heres the best i could do maj as the tinker wouldnt sit still!





hes defo too big to sit on daddys lap anymore! the one with him all fluffy like is the first day we got him and bathed him (cos he had peed on himself and stank!). when we got him he weighed 10kg and now weighs 25kg...


----------



## maj79

He is hugeeeeeeeee I am not surprised he manages to drag you through the mud, but such a cutie as well


----------



## NuttyJo

its a good workout though for the old bingo wings! am dreading what its going to be like trying to take 2 for a walk....   maybe have to take one at a time! 

i think i am becomming husky obsessed.... am even debating putting his bed in our room at night which is something i said i would NEVER do   am gonna blame the clomid for my madness!  

chocolate anyone?


----------



## maj79

No ta Jo but I will have some cheese


----------



## NuttyJo

lol... im pretty sure kel ate all the cheese when she had her cravings maj. ask her, she might have some left! 

ok, shall we do a guess at how long my cycle is going to be this month? its varied from 28-35 days (maybe even 40 one cycle recently i think) and has been random the past few months. 

has anyone tried that pre-seed stuff? thinking about getting some but dh isnt too keen for some reason   im sure its just a case of my hostile battleground killing off the little swimmers when they arrive so thought that pre-seed would maybe help them on their way   

where is everyone else? its too quiet and i look like a chatterbox!


----------



## maj79

Think they must all still be having a life   I din't try the pre-seed but was getting to the point I might have, someone on here has tho I dont know if it is Fi or Ca t


----------



## max_8579

k.j.m said:


> Hi Max,
> 
> Yes it is frustrating. When is your next appt?
> 
> Kelly x


Hi,i am waiting for appointment to come through as moving clinics,ive been waiting about 3wks so far


----------



## angel83

Hiya 

Jo i'm thinking of getting the pre seed too, im going to have a look now and see the best price i can get it for. I have read that robitussin chesty cough mixture is good for Cervical mucas and ive bought some today TMI - (i was as dry as a stone last month and i have to do something) Sorry

Got some decongestant too so hopefully ill be cured soon

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

OMG   10 pages yes 10  

Maj you copy cat you after my cheese  

Jo love the dog  

Cat how is you?

Fi were are you?

Hi max  

Hello to every 1 you all know who you are   


I'm OK we never ended going the cinema. We had a night mere in the house. our light in our living room fell out the sealing   we got a new 1 but the joist it gos in to has rotted away   so it wouldn't screw back in so we had to get that all sorted think the bloke who did it had ££££££££££ in his eyes. 
We got our Xmas stuff down and my lights for that went all to pot   couldn't get new bulbs went out and got a pree lit tree and guess what it didn't work   we took it back and ended up with new lights that cost me a bloody fortune   but all is well and looks nice now.


kel


----------



## maj79

Angel just bear in mind a decongestant might dry you up more  

Well Kel sounds like a fun weekend  

Hello MAx


----------



## linlou17

hello ladies i am not feeling too well today i keep having dizzy spells and so does the lady i work with so think we must have a bug which is not surprising as last week the clinician we worked with did nothing but cough all over place and did not cover his mouth yuk yuk yuk!!!!  

hope im feeling better soon as think i am starting my hypnosis this week not sure if i asked you already but have any of you tried any of these kind of therapies im not sure what to expect? xx


----------



## angel83

God Maj

I never though about that and i have some in me already. Ill just take them today only and see how i am tomorrow.... I seriously cant hear a thing and i cant breath through my nose.

Ah well i ordered my preseed anyway so it wont all be bad...


Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

i think that robitissun (sp?) medicine is ok for ttc but the decongestant ones can dry you up i think   

linlou, have pmd you instructions! lol


----------



## linlou17

thanks jo just having a go!!

my mum just called round and dont think she is too happy that i am off ill from work again but if im poorly what can i do she didnt say much but i felt too bad to move this morning and am still a bit light headed now when i stand up


----------



## linlou17

ok jo here goes ...

my gorgeous cocker baby - Popy




























did it work?!!!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

wow shes pretty! can you bath her easily? looks like she loves water!


----------



## linlou17

wow i think they are a bit too big!! whoops!!  

she like to be bathed but wriggles quite a lot she is a real water baby and loves to go to the river we have nice walks and picnics when weather is good im looking forward to taking her out in the snow soon but she gets all snow balls stuck to the fur on her belly and we have to thaw her out infront of the fire!!!


----------



## angel83

What a gorgeous Dog linlou, i could just imagine cuddles up to it.

Angel83


----------



## linlou17

angel yes she is so beautiful and cuddly she is very loving but i think i have treated her like a baby and so she has a few behavioural problems!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou your lovin the glitterbox arent you lol.. have you got shares in it? Hows your red and green going? Ive started again too
today aswell... Ive had hypnosis but not for fertility,mine was for weightloss, I found it good at the time, prety dog, I bet her ears are lovely and soft to stroke

Hi k.j.m. and Max how are you?

Jo hope youve enjoyed your day with your mum, it was my DH's birthday yesterday and it wz mental..Ive never used preseed, but 
often wonder about hostile swimmers too, wheres the best place to get it, anyone know?

Angel sorry your not well, hope the pharmasist managed to help..

Kel, cant they ever talk lol , not like us quiet ones eh! youve had an expensive weekend havent you?

Maj how you diddling? any morning sickness yet, or is it a smooth ride so far?

Cat,Cleg,Lawsy,SS,KatiEE, Angelus, and everybody where are you?


----------



## linlou17

fi red and green going ok for first day i had ham salad at lunch and am making lamb and veg for tea not planned tomorrow meals yet!!!  hypnosis can be used in different ways for IF but maybe just as a stress relief will have to see how it goes! her ears are gorge but get knotty when her hair grows and she will not let me brush her!!! hope dh had a nice birthday

hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Pre-seed you can get off e-bay .. I have used it ..would like to say it has done me good but it hasn't but probably not because of the pre-seed    , I know a few people who have got pregnant with it .. Jo I wouldn't tell him just squeeze it on up there and let it warm up a bit and then just get jiggy .. feedback I have had from other ladies is that their men rather enjoyed it  

Fi have pm'd you .. will have a look when I get home.. 

Right I am off home now and don't know if my line will be faulty or not so may not be able to natter but not ignoring you out of choice honest !! 

Big           to everyone x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

P.s Loving the doggy pics (nearly put dogging pics     ) that would be a different site entirely lol must get some cat ones or should I say pussy ones   sorry thats rude   bad Cat .. off now Byeeeee ) 

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

fi hope dh had a good birthday. defo hope it was better than my mums anyway! we was only in town for half an hour and then came home without any lunch cos nephew was being a pain in the bum  <---that looks like him actually!

so have spent the day cleaning and sorting crap out at home to get rid of. still aint happy though and want to do more but need a rest!

dh is going to try and sort the fence out in the dark tonight too so i had to go and do the dreaded poo scooping duty in the garden ready for him  yuk yuk yuk!!!

kel, cant be bothered to do my christmas decs.... wanna do them for me? lol

 cat!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't tell me I shocked you Jo       you are worse than I am


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Right what yummy things can I get in Morrisons .. byeee really am going now x


----------



## NuttyJo

again....   cat!


----------



## linlou17

cat!! xx

thanks for all nice comments bout my doggy but did not expect my pics to take over like they did they are so big!!!!

jo sorry your mum birthday not great

fi how is diet going today?


----------



## kellixxx

How do i put a pick of my dog up??


----------



## kellixxx

Any 1 ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ?? ??


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kel if you go through Jo's last posts she recently did explain ,, just gonna go have a look myself, it was something to do with photo bucket...

Linlou, am doing something I always swore Id never do as I belive in healthy eating not dieting (not that I practice it of course!   )

Had porridge for breakfast, chicken and veg for lunch, and am sacrificing one meal with a "slimfast" yeuch!! then eat as much fruit as we like, got DH and DD on it too.. Just had my slimfast.. well Im starving!!  Yeuch...Yeuch ... yeuch.... Extreme measures for extreme fatties, just doing slimfast for one week only....


----------



## Crazy Fi

I nabbed this form Jos messages, how far back?? it was only a few days ago!! does that girlie talk or what  

There you go Kelli xx

ok right, first you need to go to www.photobucket.com and make an account, then upload the pic that you want/have stolen off peoples ******** (  ) and then click on the bb code thing just like the other pics we add to the messages from the glitterbox site etc... does that make sense?


----------



## Shellebell

hiya girls

Sorry I have been AWOL, had a very busy weekend and today I am feeling pants  I thought I was getting ov pains this morning and got all excited, have have been feeling very sicky all day and have actually been sick this afternoon. Feeling ok now, just a bit bloated/achy. Still gonna  just in case it is a good sign 

Maj you look after yourself and bump Mrs 
Cat You could have got me some mince pies from Morrisons, we don't have one near us and they are rathr nice 
Keli you can add







at the end of the address of where a picture is (right clink on picture, properties, address)

Who was on about pre-seed  I have bought some  very slippery ride, odd noises when you are squirting it out the tube into you, def would suggest letting it warm up a bit before he comes anywhere near you, DH loved it


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Linlou she is a cutie

Cat hope you get your internet fixed and while your at morrisons will you pick me up some extra strong catherdrl city cheese and an apple crumble please  

Fi a bit of queasieness ( sp   ) but nothing to drastic, still hasn't sunk in and I certainly dont feel it!! Hope your diet goes ok and I feel soooo sorry for you on the slim fast, its like a drink to have with a meal  

Jo your DH having any luck with the fence

Kel I cant even get my pics onto the computer never mind in a post  

Cleg did you win your fight with the lights  

Hello to every one else 

Shelly hipe you feel a bit better soon


----------



## NuttyJo

kel, did you get it sorted? if not i will pm you what i pm'd linlou earlier

shell it was meeee who asked about preseed, might get some and try it now! 

anyone wanna buy some baby girl clothes?   i have them sitting here next to me and its making me sad


----------



## linlou17

hi kel i will let jo pm you she knows exactly what to do it was easy i already had photobucket account do you? when is scan?

fi i had been doing kellogs diet and thought it had worked but then had week off work and was very naughty and i am now doing red and green days which i have done before but have not joined classes. my dad done slimfast before hols and lost loads! good luck withit x

maj how was work and how are you feeling?


----------



## linlou17

i know i am probably asking for tmi answers now but what is preseed?!!!! and where can i get sum from?!!


----------



## NuttyJo

preseed is a sperm friendly lube (aparently good for being on clomid as clomid can dry you up a bit...   ) and can help if you have hostile cm too i believe

think cat said you can get it from ebay?


----------



## linlou17

thanks jo!!!!  

there is so much i dont know  

work again tomorrow hope he keeps bugs to himself!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx girl but cant be   with it just yet


----------



## linlou17

thats ok kel, you take ie easy  how are you feeling?

i am bored dp watching football although he supports neither team!!!! and i am missing the soaps!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

you're missing maria telling blokey that her answers gonna be yes.....


----------



## linlou17

oh what a surprise!!!! mind you i wouldnt say no if i didnt have my wonderfull dp and if he asked me of course!!!

i want to watch americas next top model at 9 but my chances are slim, dp says i am reality tv junkie


----------



## kellixxx

Im ok thanx

Wish my dh could stop at home   he works away and went back today. Normaly for 2 weeks but im a lucky girl this week   cos of my scan we get to see him on wed yippee  

I just hate been on my own once dd is in bed.

kel


----------



## linlou17

ah that must be hard for you   bet you all miss him loads at least you got two things to look forward to this week the scan and an early visit.

you must be so excited for weds, i am too!!!


----------



## kellixxx

Ho sorry hun i mean he comes home on wed night my scan is thursday at 9.30 whowho

I cant wait


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello again .. yippeee internet is working hurray hurray.. and I have put up my icicle lights and the Christmas wreath on the door .. have fat snowman on top of the tv and xmas draught excluder ..so have made a start on being christmassy .. got to find the other decs and lights etc, Mum said she doesn't feel like having a Christmas Tree as she found more texts etc from the tart to my Dad .. so said she doesn't feel Christmassy at all.. said that she must have one for her sake ..and not let the tart spoil her Christmas! 

Oooh FF's has gone Christmassy too ! look at the lovely snowflakes etc ... 

Em .. Fancy you fancying cheese too  how are you feeling ? ..(oh just read a few msgs back you feel queasy urgh bless you   ) 

I didn't go to Morrisons in the end .. as wanted to get the icicles up..but do have some Tesco Finest mince pies sitting in a bag next to me ..although they would be nicer with a big blob of cream  

Yes Pre-seed is a sperm friendly lube .. and yes you can buy it on e-bay .. if I knew how to do a link I would do one for you ..lesson please cos I am a dimbo  

Linlou ..Kelli .. Jo ...Fi Hello   

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

i cant blame you   i cant wait til its my turn we sit here talking names and stuff all the time but for you it is real and so exciting x


----------



## kellixxx

I know and it makes me feel Sssooooooooo bad talking about it on here  


All i want for xmas is bfp for all you lovely girls


----------



## linlou17

cat your poor mum, are your mum and dad separated? its hard at this time of year finding your festive spirit sometimes but i am putting a lot of effort in this year and my niece who is 4 in march is so excited its lovely.

morrisons for me got a discount card from dp work so i am making the most of the savings!!! just wish that they sold clothes!!!   

dont feel bad kel we are all happy for you, you know when its one of you girls who gets pg i am so happy for you after knowing what you have been through to get there


----------



## kellixxx

to you all but i must go now and stuff my face with salt and vinegar pringels yum yum

night night love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No just tormenting each other being together !!! well short and sweet for me as off to bed to watch tv cos I had windows open for so long sorting out lights it is freezing in here !! 

Kelli ..we are all jealous but in a good way hunny x

Catch up tomorrow ..

Cat x


----------



## linlou17

cat must be hard work for you sorry to hear about your mum and dad

pringles mmmm...

night to you all talk to you tomorrow

L x


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG just put preseed oil on e bay and theres so many different sorts how do we know which one is for internal use? ?


----------



## max_8579

Hi fi,

      Type access diagnostics in2 google or wotever u use.This was reccomended 2 me by rosie and i buy my stuff from there.The prices are good.And the ovulation tests that rosie used are on there.very cheap.pre seed too.x


----------



## max_8579

Ive just made a rite mess of that message fi   I meant to say .Type that in2 search as i dont know full address 

And once youve registerd they send u money off codes and stuff.x


----------



## maj79

Morning All, hoep you are all ok


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning everyone

I feel like a huge big back of sh1te - I cant every remember having such a horrid nights sleep, or more precisely, a night awake!

I felt great about myself, thought this clomid stuff hadnt affected me at all, no hot flushes, night sweats etc....  and then last night I felt super nauseus, then went to bed and was freezing cold, even put big furry socks on, but it was about 24 degrees in the bedroom, DH was laughing at me as he said I was burning hot to touch, but had goose bumps!

And it only got worse, got hot and sweaty and felt super sick, threw covers over, felt freezing and tooth chattery, then had to go to the loo (and tried to be sick), then it all started again and I still feel the same now.  

Want to cry!!!!!!!!! Trying to feed and change DD whilst wanting to throw up and take my clothes off is really hard, plus I cant keep my eyes open.  

Do I have a bug - or is this clomid? Never felt so hot in all my life - not even when I was on honeymoon in Mauritius.


----------



## angel83

Hi Stalyvegas

I had a similar night to you last night, i woke at 3.30am with night sweats, ive never had that before. 

You could be having a mixture of clomid side effects alongside coming down with something..

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

stalyvegas, its probably the side effects and this yukky cold thats started going around. i was up half the night with a sore throat and its still hurting now   poo init. hope you feel better soon hun  

angel, you ok?

hi maj, max, cat. fi, kel, angelus, mrs c, linlou & everyone


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Well I am off work today, I was feeling really odd all weekend and yesterday at work was feeling nauseous, thought it was because I didn't have breaky. But I can home in the afternoon as I was sick. Fine last night after toast for dinner, even had  but feeling a bit off this morning and threw up breaky  Still getting the nauseous feeling and a few twinges in my tummy but nothing else  
Now I normally feel this queezyness the day my period starts, so I must be more sensitive to hormonal changes, so could this be me ov for the 1st time ? hence the bms last night 

Stalyvegas ~ I hope you are feeling better soon  
Fi ~ this is the preseed site, so it will show you what they do and search on ebay www.preseed.co.uk
Cat ~ Do to your Mum's what me and my Sis did when my Dad didn't want to decorate for my Mum. they were going away for over xmas day so Dad said why bother  They went shopping as normal and we went in and over decorated 
Kel ~ So do you have any ideas on whether your having  or   We seem to be getting more boys on here at the mo

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kellixxx

Shellbelle every 1 thinks im having a girl   we would love a boy but as long as its a healthy lil bubs i dont mind i think


----------



## kellixxx

All bets are on for my scan who thinks   and who thinks  

 I wonder who is right??


kel


----------



## Shellebell

So is that why you scan ticker is mainly blue


----------



## kellixxx

Yeah


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hi Kellix

I just knew I was having a girl - I wouid have bet my house on it, so was not surprised when it was confirmed.

Still feeling like [email protected] - been vom'ing into a bucket by the side of the bed, very unimpressed!!!!!  Poor little DD is wondering whats going on, DH started new job yesterday so there is no chance of him being home early, he is over in Liverpool and wont be back til about 7, just want it to stop.

Angel/Shellebell hope you feel better - if you feel like I do then I am full of sympathy.
R
x


----------



## kellixxx

hope you feel better soon.xxx


----------



## angel83

Kelli - I think a girl, sorry just have that feeling....

Hi Jo, im not too bad, im on the cuppa soup today to heat me up.


----------



## Stalyvegas

Well what a boost to the diet.... has been flowing (sorry TMI) from both ends all day and I feel drained, but have not been sick now for a couple of hours.

My BIL is a primary school teacher and said everyone in the school is coming down wth a bug - he only had 11 pupils yesterday, so maybe I have that and I am blaming the clomid unnecesarily

Hope everyone is tickety boo, and if you feel poorly then        that you are better soon.
R
xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kelli, of course were envious, but only in a nice way like Cat said, anyone who denied that would be in denial Im sure.. 
but were all behind you and have travelled through your journey with you,from the tears of despair to the happiness of eventually getting BFP... and I love hearing any news youve got, and
how things are progressing, speaking for myself I'd love to hear about what you think your having and good old chats with us abut it all. 
At the end of the day, with us lot you just aint pregnant alone girl! dont hold back on things cos you feel bad, we all 
know and care where your at hunny... xxx

Thanks Max, xx but what do I type into google exactly, call me thick but I'm not getting the full picture here? ? 

Staly, insomnia is a side effect, but you sound not too well at all hun and yous ..Angel and Jo

Shelley fingers crossed for you this cycle  ... just seen the link thanks Shelley and Max

Kel, did you know what you were having last time? you should do a guessing poll

Cat and Maj are very quiet today? even Jo?

And wheres that bloody CLEGG!!


----------



## angelus

Hello all...just a quick one to say hi and hope everyone will keep thier nasty germs away from me, im sick enough as it is!!    ( and on so many levels!!!)

Am off in a mo to the Brighton Centre to go and watch my DD singing in the big christmas sing, where all of the south coast primary schools get together to sing christmas carols to the parents...GREAT      Evenings are my worst times and i have to go with my mother because Dh is working and she is from the " pull yourself together, you are not ill you are pregnant " brigade!! Just cant wait!!!!    

xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

jo jo is poorly and is having a house clear out! found a fab site called freecycle and you can advertise anything on there that you wanna get rid of, obviously its free but its shifted a load of crap for me today already!


----------



## linlou17

AAAARRGGGHHH!!!! what a day at work i get so stressed have too much responsibility and cons said i must not get worked up as will nothelp with ttc i just hope that this hypnosis works i must be a natural stress head!!!!  

hope you are all ok im finishing work soon and will try join you all later on tonight 

talk again soon

L xx


----------



## Shellebell

LinLou ~ Deep Breath In - Hold - And swear at the top of your voice  
Angelus ~ I hope you can keep your cool as well tonight with your Mum  I wouldn't sugeest the above excercise for you tonight thou 
Jo ~ Aww babe you got the bug too? Well done on sorting stuff <looks round own house and thinks must get motivated and have a mega spring clean in the new year  >


----------



## linlou17

thanks for the tip shellebell!!!  

it has been such a trying day, was due to work at my own clinic today but clinician had car trouble so was only coming in for the afternoon so was asked to go and work at another clinic untilhalf ten which turned into quarter past 11 as i got stuck doing jobs that the regular nurses should do i have all these things to do at my own clinic!! so had to then drive all the way to my clinic late and rush to set surgery up for the afternoon session. drove into town at lunch and the clutch went on my friend car so i had to leave her waiting for AA and leg it back to clinic throw my lunch down my neck and get ready to see patients.  then the operating chair broke!! so had to cancel all afternoon patients and try to arrange an engineer which is difficult to fit in as clinic only open two days!! my computer crashed and could not access my saved documents and lost all my emails!! i am so fed up but if i dont do it no one else will then it will be me in trouble!!! sorry to rant gosh i feel sick now and think i am ov so not in the most stable of forms!!!  

now im home time to start again with tea and things!!! when will this day ever end?!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou bless you ..sounds like the day from hell  

Angelus ..ahh that sounds lovely    think it would make me cry listening to lots of children sing .. it always sends goosebumps down my spine.. and makes me emotional  

Kelli .. YOU ARE NEVER ALLOWED AWAY FROM THE CLOMID CHICKS   .. WE HAVE YOU IN OUR POWERS     hunny you have gone through the same pain as all of us as have the other preggars on here .. so we need you to stick around to remind us that IT IS POSSIBLE ..maybe not for all of us on clomid but there is hope no matter what treatment we try .. xxx

Stalyvegas you poor thing you have had everything going havn't you hun   there are some really nasty bugs around at the moment.. hope you feel better soon hunny   x

Jo ..You poorly too   nasty bugs  

Fi ..  did the e-mail come through ok hunny ? cos it is scanned it sometimes takes a while to show up .. will send you some more of the bloomin things tomorrow as found more !! I swear they are breeding under my bed or something..  

Shellebelle ..Sorry you are feeling yucky too hunny  

I will wave magic get well wishes to everyone   

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Angelus, hope youve managed to get through the concert, got visions of you hiding sick bucket under a big coat and having to distract your mum every time you wanted to heave, bless you..

Linlou  I take it your a nurse who gets sent away from your base much too often!? Hope tomoz is a better day for you ..  

Cat, yes I did but it wont display when I open it, its a blank page, but I think I managed to master the art of    today, but thanks anyhow..
What date is your cons appointment Cat?

My goodness I hope everyone is better soon, Im starting to wonder if these things are virtually contagious


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh yeah and being the nosey moo I am, whats all this chatter between Jo and Maj about writing notes, that keeps cropping up? Is it just a letter to santa?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Fi open it up and just leave it for a bit and it should appear or print and it should print off someone else told me the same thing but it printed off for them fine x


----------



## maj79

We are making a little bit extra money as part time kidnappers    

Hope everyone who is ill is better soon    

And hello to all, how lazy is that for a post


----------



## flower le

Congrats Maj79 i'm made up for you hun.     

Anyway to everyone a big apology!! I'm really sorry for not being around a lot lately.  I have been mad busy in work and have a weekend of 12hour shifts coming up so it's not going to ease off anytime soon.  The witch caught up with me after she fooled me (*%&[email protected])  I was a few days late.  Anyway after a few days of    I have picked myself up and am getting on with it again. Am focusing on loosing the weight now   which can only help right?  Anyway good luck to everyone and hope everyone gets better soon .  Love you all Le xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Sorry to here a/f got you Le

Cat Jo is gonna think your sending me dirty knickers from under your bed...  

Ok Maj, reveal all ....


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Urgh what makes you think I HAVE dirty knickers under my bed do you think I am a minger or something  

Flower Le   nasty witch messing you around and making you sad   hope you get a bfp very soon hunny x 

Em ..Hi Hunny   can you kidnap me a nice hunky man for Christmas     about time I had a bit of great sex


----------



## maj79

As long as I can try him out first   Think my hunky n your hunky may be 2 different things tho  

Fi I could tell you but then I would have to kidnap you


----------



## angel83

evening all

flower le   

its very hard at times, but we have to just keep prodding along..

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Morning all

I lost 4lb's - at least thats some compensation for feeling like crap for the past 2 days.... and i am still a bit wobbly this morning. GOt to go for my CD21 blood test today, even the thought makes me want to cry, I hate them at the best of times but when I feel sick and havent eaten I really dont want to go! Hope I dont faint.

Hope I dont infect you with my germs.
R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

i think fi's right, they are virtually contagious   ive got a banging headache (not due to drinking i might add!   ) feel really dizzy and tonsils are like b****cks. the dizziness and headache i can put down to clomid but my throat i think is this nasty flu going about. nose is dripping too   

hope you're all well and not caught the lurgey yet!


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Jo and Stalyvegas (and any one else who is ill) hope you get better soon    

Sorry Af got you Flower and good luck for this cycle   

Hope every one is fine and dandy  

And Fi it is one of the tasks on this Love Ladder thing that we signed up for


----------



## NuttyJo

maj! you spolied the secret!


----------



## angel83

Hiya Ladies

Poor you JO sorry your not well.

Well done Stalyvegas thats fantastic 4lbs.

Morning Maj


Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

just realised its gonna be time for bms very very soon and im gonna be knackered! got another dog comming tomorrow and then got to be up all next week at 6.30 as my niece will be getting dropped off here so dh can take her to creche. and with this yukkiness lurking about i dont feel like it   

sorry am just feeling sorry for myself


----------



## angel83

Jo - can you get any opportunity for an afternoon sleep??


----------



## NuttyJo

hopefully this new dog will keep loki occupied and then i can have a nap in th afternoon. hes gone to sleep right now so i think i'll have a little lay down while i can. have to move loads of stuff about later though ready for the new dog. was gonna let them sleep in the kitchen but loki has started to chew the cupboards so dont think thats a good idea   i am mad. i admit it!


----------



## angel83

You should just take your sleep when you can get it. Need to be well rested for the BMS.

We started last night  , going to BMS every other day until + opk then everyday for 3days. Because i got my +opk on CD 15 last month but didnt ovulate until CD17. 

Ill need to be on redbull to keep me going. Im soooo tired. 

Weigh in Day today..   I hope i at least have another pound off )

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Sorry Jo   

Morning Angel, good luck woth your weigh in


----------



## NuttyJo

maj   wonder what the next task is gonna be?

and i just managed to have a half hours sleep so yay! 

good luck with the bms and weigh in angel


----------



## maj79

I am kinda dreading it, hope it's not something I have to think about again     Good that you just managed to get a bit of kip, have you tried garggling with salt water for your throat


----------



## NuttyJo

ewww yuk! nah dh has suggested i gargle something else when he gets home


----------



## angel83

That sounds interesting Jo


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya

Had bloods done - and yes I did cry - what a baby!!!!  My gran looked after DD and let me have a little lie down before we went home, whilst she played with her. have put her down for a nap and I am going to try and catch some ZZZZZ myself.

Jo, sorry you are not well too, I didnt sneeze in your direction I promise!

Angel - 4lbs would be terrific if it was diet related, however it lost through bodily functions - if you get my drift.... sorry TMI. Hope you lose it the proper way at WW. good luck for the weigh in.


----------



## angel83

Well It's still 4lbs off. Sorry your not well.

My Weight Watchers has been cancelled for the forseable future. The lovely lady who we attended has been trajicaly killed in a road traffic accident as well as her daughter. 

Very sadened by this news. And very shocked, she was such a lovely woman to go to for weight loss as she really spurred you on..

So me and my sister are going to continue alone and weigh in at her house tomorrow. 

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Hiya girlys get well soon girls

And BIG BIG   to ya all cos i love ya


kel


----------



## kellixxx

Theres only me here WERE ARE YOU ALL    come back NOW   

kel


----------



## cleg

yeah yeah im here  

not for long though as off in a mo  

hope your all ok me dearies, by ok i mean sort of sane still   will pop back later if get chance 

lotsa  's +  's all round 

xxx


----------



## kellixxx

Alright me dear cleg howz you?


----------



## cleg

im ok hun   just plodding along now as there aint much else to be doing  

roll on roll on the 21st when finish work for mitmas   cant blooming wait

hows you doing ?

xxx


----------



## maj79

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122026.msg1755776;topicseen#msg1755776

This is for Kel


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx mate


----------



## Stalyvegas

Angel thats terrible news - that must have been a real shock.
Good luck keeping up the weight in's at your sisters.    

Hiya everyone, managed a 2 hour nap and feel almost human again, not had a bathroom emergency for a few hours now so think its passing! Even managed a custard cream biccy, must be better!

R
xx


----------



## angel83

Glad you got a sleep stalyvegas...

Jo must be gutting the house again today 

It was a real shock, i cant believe that could happen to such a lovely person.

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

angel

glad you got a sleep staly  

kel, have voted on your poll

i have just nearly burnt the house down so thought i would come and tell you! never put a pan of water on to boil and forget about it, thats my advice!


----------



## kellixxx

Thanx for voting on my poll every 1 


kel


----------



## kellixxx

Night night girls next time i post ill will know yippee


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,

Try this hun.

www.google.com (best place to look)

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## max_8579

Gosh fi whats happening i didnt write that


----------



## NuttyJo

max i think that site you're trying to type wont show on this site

is it a.c.c.e.s.s.d.i.a.g.n.o.s.t.i.c.s ? (without the dots!)


----------



## k.j.m

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok. 

Good luck Kelli, hope its what you want - although I know you're happy either way.

Just wanted to let you all know, I had my appointment today and it was confirmed that the 150mg didn't work, as I thought. She did mention Tamoxifen but when she spoke to the doctor he decided to put me on metformin now, which I'm dreading as I've heard bad things about it. Any way I'm on it for 6 weeks then I can start the clomid again. Hope I handle it alright, I just cant believe I've got to wait 6 weeks! I know its not long but it feels like a lifetime right now! 

Any way, how has anyone else using Metformin got on with it?
Maj - I know you've had it, was you on it when you conceived? I've been told if it helps the clomid work next time, I will have to stay on it until I'm 12 weeks pregnant (providing I actually get pregnant!)

Anyway any advice would be appreciated!

Kelly x


----------



## max_8579

Hi jo,

      Yes it was that thank u.Weve sorted it now at last


----------



## angeldelight78

hi all

As i thought a chemical pregnancy *yet again * 

I did explain when last posted what was happening but not sure if some of you ladies knew or missed the post as only had few replies, also mentioned was going to have a break from clomid board due to me being upset so here i am again  

have to catch up so much 

xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

thanku Fi for changing me bubbles    hopefully brings me some better luck for the new yr


----------



## angeldelight78

so how are all u clomid ladies doing ??

is everyone ready for christmas ?


----------



## angeldelight78

hhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


y is it everyone buggers off when i post  

never mind night night x


----------



## katylou

Angeldelight  So sorry  Next year is going to be a great year 

I found this today girlies - for anyone who wants to mess up their clomid-addled brain further 

http://www.michaelbach.de/ot/sze_silhouette/index.html

Katy x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## NuttyJo

i can flip it katy!

angel   so sorry, i missed your other post. not sure how as im on here alllll the time though   hope next year brings you everything you want     

morning everyone, how is everyone today? im getting the new addition today   scared! 

love jo x


----------



## maj79

K.J.M, Yes I was on met when I got my Bfp. and it was the only thing I was on as the clomid hadn't been working for me either so   For you. I was worried when I first went on it as I ahd heard all the bad things, but I didn't suffer from it _too _ bad

Angeldelight so sorry you had to go through this  here's hopeing for a bit of luck early next year  

Jo  what time is it due

Kel good luck

Morning FI, Cat, Cleg you have all been very quiet recently 

Hello to all else


----------



## angel83

Morning all

Dont you just love the 1st cup of tea in the day. mmmmm

Does anyone know how many litres of water your supposed to drink per day? And would tea count towards that??

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Hi Angel it's about 2 litres of water a day and unfortunatly I dont think tea counts otherwise I would eb close to 6 litres   How are you today


----------



## angel83

You know what Maj, im actually very good. Im so positive at the moment.

How are you??

Angel83


----------



## Stalyvegas

Hiya everyone 
I am better!!! Not sicky anymore, going to really try to not eat my self silly and keep those pounds off.

KJM - Been on metformin for geting on for 3 years on and off now (except whilst pregnant) - unfortunately it doesnt agree with me but it appears to affect people very differently. Maj seems to not have had too horrid a time with it, and some people get nasties at first nd then seem to get a resistance to is, unfortunately I just dont tolerate it very well and am bricking it that they prescribe it permanently (I am pre diabetic and told its very likely I will develop sooner or later, then will need it all the time).
Good luck with it, hope it works for you, that is a good part though - I think it did contribute to me having DD.

Angel delight, so sorry - hope you have a much better 2008 

R
x


----------



## angel83

Angeldelight    

Girls have a look at the icsi 2ww diaries, there are about 6 bfp's all in a row. How fab is that.

The luck will spread to us soon.

Angel83


----------



## maj79

I'm not to bad thanks girls, looking forward to a lie in at the weekend tho.

Stalyvegas good to hear you are better and Good to hear you are feeling so positive Angel


----------



## NuttyJo

in 2 hours maj! i thought it wasnt gonna be until tonight!   

i want to try that metformin stuff to see what its like!  

staly, glad you';re feeling better  

angel... can i nick some of that pma you've got going on?!   i was feeling really relaxed until yesterday when i started thinking 'oh god, its bms pressure time again'   

i think im just dreading having a bfn at new year


----------



## NuttyJo

lol loving my new dancing santa and reindeer!


----------



## maj79

Did DH fix the fence Jo ?? You are going to be having fun, does that mean it is going to be all quiet from you for the next few days while you get used to the new addition ?


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah hes done a temporary fix at the mo on the fence so i have to make sure i go out in the garden with the dog (soon to be dogs   ) and keep an eye on them. we're getting a new fencing pannel saturday hopefully

and yeah will probably be locked away in a room thinking 'what the heck am i doing?!' for a few days maj so dont worry if im quiet!   

p.s... sorry you're feeling sicky


----------



## maj79

Its all worth it   Do huge dogs like that leave bigger errrr presents   Our dog is only an over grown rat type thing and she can leave bad enough ones, sorry just a random thought that popped into my head


----------



## NuttyJo

lol yeah they do, and they stink! i just did poo duty in the garden and kept gagging, its yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## angel83

PMA today then Crazy tomorrow

Im sooo unpredictable


----------



## kellixxx

Afternoon girls Ive had my scan and I'm Sssoooo pleased to say    the only thing wrong is Ive got a low line placenta. But get a re scan in 10 weeks. I hope its moved by then. if not i cant have my home birth and have to have a section.
 i burst into tears when she told us its a boy. I would have bet my house it was a girl   

kel


----------



## maj79

Jo you must be stark ravin   your going to have it twice as much now  

Aw Kel thats good your DH must be happy as well  

I still think everyone is very quiet


----------



## Stalyvegas

Congratulations Kellixx          Lots of Blue for you!!
Hope your placenta sorts itself out

R
x


----------



## NuttyJo

congrats kel   hope the placenta sorts itself out, my cousin's gf had that right until the last week before she had the baby but it changed suddenly (dunno how   ) and she was able to have her baby naturally

omg... thats all i can say about the 'fab' fostering idea


----------



## angel83

Congrats Kelli

I had a low lying placenta too, but it did correct itself. (eventually) main thing is dont worry.

2lbs off yipee.


----------



## maj79

So I take it that means you are enjoying yourself then Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

im on my third pair of trousers since he got here... they've been rolling about in the mud and my house is now a nice shade of brown  

and omg, this new one is on wet tinned food and his bum STINKS!


----------



## max_8579

Hi kelli, 

    Thats brill news hun ,you must be so happy


----------



## Crazy Fi

Congrats Kelli    I guessed a boy on the poll yey!!


----------



## NuttyJo

fi


----------



## linlou17

kel - woah!!!      congratulations its a boy!!!!

jo - hows the dog and house?!

hello everyone hope you are all ok 

L xx


----------



## Piriam

Ladies,

So sorry I've been off line for so long. 

If any of you remember me, our l  was born on 25/02/07 @ 3.05am weighing 7lb 13oz.

Hope you are all well

Piriam


----------



## linlou17

sorry piriam i dont know you but congratulations on the birth of your daughter   how are you enjoying being a mum?


----------



## maj79

Evening All

Piriam congrats on your little girl   

Hi Linlou how are you  

Jo are you still alive  

Hi Fi you OK ??

Cat and Cleg I still think you both far too quiet  

Kel was DD pleased ??


----------



## linlou17

hi maj i am ok thanks and you? i am just making chicken tikka masala from scratch (first go!!! yikes we could starve!!) im hoping it turns out well quite easy but fiddly hope i got measurements right    work has been ok last few days but i am not starting hypnosis this week but hopefully sometime soon but i did work with a spiritualist this week   i believe people know things and get messages etc but have never been to a medium or anything but she was telling me things WEIRD but nice WEIRD!!!! gosh the people i meet at work and these are the ones who i work with (ha!ha!)

L xx


----------



## maj79

I believe in that sort o thing but I m sceptic about it when I see people do it, think there are geniune ones it is just finding them  !! Oooh good luck with your tea sounds fun


----------



## linlou17

ha ha got tikka in my hair hope it dont dye it!!!!!  

i didnt believe her at first but then she said something that seemed true to me but i was a bit spooked!!!


----------



## NuttyJo

i am alive.... just


----------



## maj79

Is it hard work hun   So do you think you will have him till January


----------



## linlou17

o dear jo!!!   i would not be able to cope with another Popy she has wrecked our house!! how old is the other dog?


----------



## kellixxx

Just want to say a BIG BIG thank you to you all  

My dd is well chuffed now she knows he wont steel any of her stuff   


KEL


----------



## NuttyJo

they think hes about 1yr old. I can cope with the destruction but i just had a big cry on the phone to dh (who is conveniently working late   ) as Ice has been going for Lokes and it made me feel bad    he reminded me that if Ice has been in a shelter for 4 months he wont be very well socialised and will fight for food etc so im sure in a few days it'll all be fine again! 

please dont scare me and say he'll be here till january!


----------



## linlou17

jo - ah i hope he settles down soon! you are so brave to take him on im sure he will be fine


----------



## k.j.m

Hi all, thanks for the replies Maj and Stalyvegas. I hope I will be one of the ones it doesn't affect  

Kelli - congratulations! That's fantastic, little boyrs are so great (although I'm sure girls are too)

Kelly x


----------



## NuttyJo

morning girls, how are we all today?

well im glad to say we survived the night... and also glad that dh had fixed the fencing as this one is a serious escape artist!   i put them both in the porch to sleep and went to bed then heard a mega crash so ran downstairs and he had managed to open the window from the porch to the kitchen and was trying to climb through!   so i locked that and locked the inside porch door. went to bed and dh finally got in about 2am   and asked why i had let them play outside at night   the little sod had opened the back door and decided to roll about in the mud! loki is still being a wuss and this ones taking advantage and bullying him   but im sure it'll settle down in a few days   

i still have this cold   my nose is sore from blowing it on bog roll

love jo x


----------



## maj79

Jo by the sound of it the fence being fixed wont make a difference, if it wants out it's gonna get out  


Why oh why did I pay my bills when I was half asllep, for some reason i thought it was the 17th december and payed all  my end of month bills, then realised it was only the 7th and I have no money in for the things I was SUPPOSE to pay    

Hope you are all ok


----------



## NuttyJo

em you narna!


----------



## kellixxx

Good morning girls have a nice day  


love kel


----------



## NuttyJo

***clickable image***

Ice and Loki....both sitting still for a change!


----------



## maj79

They look like a pair of angels Jo   Giant angels but angels all the same


----------



## NuttyJo

you can have them today then maj!   

i should make a start of cleaning the mud but i really cant be bothered! 

sorted your bills situation out maj?


----------



## maj79

er sorry Jo but I am errr busy working  

Nope not much I can do, prob have to phone bank to see if I can get my overdraft extended for next couple of weeks till it evens out   really cant believe I have done that, on top of it it means no money to go and see take that with on Monday


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi Girls .. Em will a friend not lend you a bit to tide you over ?

Jo ..You are brave hunny and yes they look like butter wouldn't melt ..dogs are often more michevious in pairs Jo  

Kelli ..Are you still floating on your cloud ? 

Hi Cleg, Fi, Angelus, and all the rest of the clomid chicks  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

you dont need money for that! Just throw ya knickers onto the stage and it'll be fine!  


and yay! welcome back cat   missed ya xxx


----------



## maj79

Hiya Cat how are you hun   I dont like to lend money of my friends I have seen how much trouble it can cause   But Jo is right it's good to see you back hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj you nanna x 2 lol . its them pregnancy hormones kicking in, they say it sends you a bit blonde the first few months lol...

Jo, dont they look alike, I dont envy you the mud, in this wet weather, it must be hell.... I used to freak with just George,
as house we moved into has white kitchen floor tiles.... you must be mad woman!! but a loving kind sort of mad lol..

Hi Cat, hows you diddling..... or should I say piddling, what with your urine fetish lol...


----------



## maj79

please dont tell me Colin is going to have to become the responsible one, if so we are doomed


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh thanks ladies I hurt my neck the other day.. feels like really bad toothache in my neck   so not been on here much..

No piddling you will be glad to hear Fi ..   did you suss out the pee sticks  

I have got the munchies at the moment just wondering what I can munch on  

Jo bet you make a great foster mum for doggies  

Em ..  yes he will have to be as you def won't be for a while ..say 9 months lol .. how are you feeling hun?

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Ouch sounds painful Cat does that mean you are off work , have some crumbly roly poly and custard mmmmmmmmmmm  

I'm not to bad thanks apart from what was a brain now just being a lump of mush   He is saying not to panic just means no pictures and chinese at the weekend now   grrr at the mush brain


----------



## wouldloveababycat

It is painful even taking codeine and zydol (think thats what they called it) it only takes the edge off it think it might be a trapped nerve or something .. 

Shall we do a whip round for you Em  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont fancy whipping em!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]    [/fly]


----------



## maj79

only if it's a cat'o'9 tails


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh kinky


----------



## cleg

seent he word kinky   had to look  

hope your all ok + Angel d big  's for you hun

xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

cleg said:


> seent he word kinky  had to look


Just for you Cleg... a nice fit bloke to cheer you up


----------



## cleg

phooaaawww ta chick thats really made my day, just what want to see when aving me cuppa   

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

how do i get a flashy avatar thingy?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Tis the season to be jolly ..tra la la la la la la la la ..


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## maj79




----------



## wouldloveababycat

to all my lovely FF's May your Christmas Season be full of Peace and Goodwill xx


----------



## NuttyJo

you sillys, i know how to do them ones! i meant like fi's spanking hippo that shes got


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I am not putting them on to show you Jo I am putting them on cos they are soooo cute !


----------



## NuttyJo




----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thought you would like to see a pic of me ...


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## NuttyJo

cat thats not you, thats my mil!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and my sil lol


----------



## NuttyJo

lol



hows you other sil doing now? is she recovering?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yes she is Jo .. back to her miserable self so def recovering!


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## maj79

​


----------



## maj79

I think it is a really good job Rosie isn't here


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## wouldloveababycat

Yeah I think so too she might be a bit cross with us


----------



## wouldloveababycat




----------



## kellixxx

YOUR ALL MAD  

Cat yea im still on my cloud  


Bye from me have a nice weekend if i cant get on.xxxxxxxx



love ya all kel


----------



## Stalyvegas

Afternoon all

Rang my consultants secretray this morning to check on my CD21 blood test results, she said "I can read them out but I dont think they will mean anything" - but apparently my consultant had put a tick rather than and up or down arrow - which she says is "stay on the same level of medication". Which I suppose is a good thing as im only on 50mg, and im guessing i must have ovulated on that level. 

Just need to keep fingers crossed that it happens again next month, and I dont get a tummy bug when its time for BMS! We missed most of this week as just the thought made me heave!!!!  Poor DH - he thought he was getting a few weeks of Action....

Is everyone having a fabulous weekend? 
Jo, hope the dogs are settling in....

R
xx


----------



## NuttyJo

good luck stalyvegas  

the dogs are ok except loki seems to have an eye infection so need to get him to the vets but cant as i dont have the car and dh is working late yet again. 

looks like this month will be another bfn at this rate.


----------



## cleg

right not having this   how come all of you can get those piccys up + i cant   tried everything

HHEEELLLPPP MEEEEE

XXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat

All you do is copy the bb code Cleg, click on the picture you like scroll down and it gives you a html and bb code copy the bb code and paste into here and then preview and the picture should be there .. good luck xx

Jo where is this negative attitude coming from   .. it says 7 days til ov on your ticker so why are you thinking it is all over before it has begun ? come on gal pma                       I want to see you with a big fat positive


----------



## linlou17

maj - ooooh sounds like something i would do?!!!  

jo - hope dog settles soon poor loki does he not stand his ground? (i wonder what pop would do with a second dog around here??...she is a wimp too!!!)

if last two cycles are anything to go by i am due af mon-weds this week - i hope i am pg if not please let af come soon so i can start clomid again, we need some help here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## linlou17

just another question... i have to work in theatre at the hospital and i asked around 6 months ago that the shift be removed from my rota as excess general anaesthetic levels can be linked to infertility and if pg strictly forbidden due to gases and heavy lifting of patients! since then i have not been on rota to work there but next week i am -  i have said that if AF not arrived by that day i will not work there but have not received any kind of reply from my senior!!!  do you think cons will write a letter to excuse me from working there if i ask as i think that is only way i can get out of having to work there?


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry cat, was just feeling sorry for myself again. i will try to get some pma sorted. hows your neck? hope it feels better  

linlou, good luck and hope af doesnt come and you get a bfp  

cleg... sorted it yet?   

kel, have a nice weekend


----------



## maj79

Stalyvegas and Linlou good luck for the upcoming cycles lots of         to you both

Jo did you get Loki sorted  

Cleg have you figured it out yet ? When is your christmas tree pic going up  

Cat have you got your decs up yet  

Hi Fi hope you are ok hun  

Well went to docs after work, I have a bad ear infection hence why it has swollen up and is damn painful   But DP got his bf to drive him down here before and gave me a single red rose and a box of maltesers to make me better   Then left as he has his DD tonight, was soooo shocked but it was sooo sweet. 

Anyway hope you are all Ok


----------



## linlou17

maj how sweet      its so lovely 

fi hope you are ok??

cat and everyone else decs up i have not thought about decs yet still gota finish buying prezis and got them all o wrap and deliver!!!! 

happy weekend to youz all 

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have some lights up outside some icicle ones was really proud of myself getting those up.. just have a rather fat snowman on top of my tv and nothing else so far except one Christmas card ..may see if I can get a Christmas Tree at the weekend as going round to my parents and they will prob get a real one so will go with them and get one for me !! feels a bit odd decorating inside cos it is in serious need of decorating I have half stripped walls etc ..can't wait til next year when it will be all done    

Jo   pma pma pma pma pma ..I want all my lovely FF's to get BFP's for Christmas                 

and for the ones that can't a magical wish for a BFP in 2008                    

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have just eaten two mince pies ..yum yum


----------



## Crazy Fi

Is this how you do it Jo ? ? 

Hi everyone


----------



## linlou17

he!!he!! Is that jo?  

happy decorating fi - i must get started soon on mine but not been in the mood!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Linlou, did you mean Cat? I'm not decorating, not for not wanting to, but gotta decide whether we stay or move, all depends on how big our family may be if I got my miracle,


----------



## Crazy Fi

I think that was when she was still at school if I remember right ... Ooh! Im in trouble!


----------



## linlou17

fibgers crossed fi and lots and lots of    

we would like to move dont know if can afford it, but we only have 1 big bedroom plus small room so hoping we will need more room than that. dp friend looking to invest and then to rent out so will maybe get estimate in new year and move??!


----------



## linlou17

i like to see the pic's nice to see you all!!! im a bit scary in pictures!!   i just hate having my photo taken!! are these off ********? im still no good on there, can send messages and that is as far as my skills reach!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Well I hope it goes well for you, your on the right road now, your happy   the rest will come.... wouldnt it be great for money not to be an issue, I know it doesnt make you happy but it sure opens doors lol ... I go in that dream world imagining a lottery win, but me n DH are so soft we would give it all away   .....
I think we will know by spring whether to put house on market... only lived here a year, it was tidy, but Ive only really personalisd our bedroom and dining room, and I want to make it home, but not if were moving.. so time will dictate I guess.....

Yes it fell into my photobucket   have you not been on our profiles and had a nose as all us women do lol


----------



## linlou17

i have seen you on there but not seen lots of pics cannot seem to do the ******** thing and cannot bite?!! 

my house is .. erm .. lived in but it used to be my grandma and grandads (my cousin owned it before me) and it feels like home to me for as long as i remember this house was part of my life BUT it is tiny. but dont want to rush into upping our motgage.

sooo wish money not an option or would swap jobs!! i hate it at the moment its a constant battle against doing a good job and the time factor - modern day NHS!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Are You a nurse Linlou?  NHS sucks doesnt it


----------



## katylou

Hiya everyone,
Just posting to say hello and see my new xmassy sig  How are we all? Had a nice relaxing evening meeting one of my girl-pals for cake and hot chocolate. Spent 4 hours in a coffee shop *****ing chatting  Hope everyone's having a relaxing evening 
Katy x


----------



## linlou17

fi - i am a dental nurse but work for NHS and now have to be registered like a hospital nurse, dont mean much too us just cost us a load of money!!! and yes NHS sucks!! but maternity pay is great hopefully i can take advantage soon!!!

katylou - glad you had a good time *****/chat.. its all girly talk and therefore necessary!!!!!!  

hope weekend started well for everybody!!!!

L xx

ps i was one place away form winning christmas pass the parcel at work ( how unlucky??!xx)


----------



## katylou

Aw, I never win anything like pass the parcel either linlou    Quiet on here tonight...
Kx


----------



## linlou17

it is quiet probably all getting ready for christmas, i must get organised myself!!


----------



## katylou

Yeah, probably.  Well, so am I - changed my proflie to be more christmassy anyway...  
Kx


----------



## linlou17

verrry nice!!!   i cant get a ticker but i like my xmas teddy!!

my tree not up yet will do next week, i always feel i have ages then xmas is here before i know it and im one of those crazy last minute shoppers!


----------



## katylou

Like the xmas teddy   Well more or less organised shopping wise, but not putting my tree up until next week either, cos getting a real one.  Going to walk round the xmas market in town tomorrow, should help with the xmassy feelings (if it's not p****ing it down  )
You should try clicking on someone else's ticker to take you to a ticker website, make one on there and put it in your sig.  If I can do it, anyone can!
Night for now  
K


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have just been buying goodies on e-bay .. toys for godchildren and clothes for my Niece..
ooh love a bargain especially when they are new with tags whoo hoo ! lol 

Hi everyone .. feel sorry for all you lot who work for NHS it does seem to have gone down hill a lot since I worked for them many years ago, seems like the soul has gone out of it now .. too many managers who don't have a clue what its all about!

Anyway spending money has worn me out ..off to bed now nighty night x
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Morning ladies early one for me as going away for the weekend.. just wanted to say have a great one xxx
Cat


----------



## kellixxx

love kel


----------



## linlou17

thanks kellie xx


----------



## NuttyJo

cat, have a lovely weekend wherever you've gone!




can you guess who it is yet?


----------



## NuttyJo

dunno why this person says she hates having her piccy taken?! shes a very pretty lady and i love her hair!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Jo


----------



## Shooting star

Just popped on to say hi, sorry it has been so long. I read the posts every now and then and have been missing some of my old clomid friends. Loads of new people too! Special hello to Fi and Cat. How you both doing?

I have had a difficult time with the pregnancy but have now reached 24wks, which con tells me is a bit of a milestone and I can finaly feel bubs moving.

Hope no one minds me posting again

SS


----------



## mrstrellis

I don't know if this is of much use, or if you already knew, but Superdrug are doing a 2 for 1 on their own-brand OPKs: £15.99 for 10!

I'm still 2 days off needing them but at that price, the pee stick police might let me off...


----------



## NuttyJo

hi fi  

wow 24wks ss, thats gone so quick! hope you're ok. do you know what you're having or is it a suprise?


----------



## Shooting star

Hi Jo

It was slow going at the beginning but moving faster now. We have opted for a surprise, although it was very tempting to find out. DH and I both think it is a boy but will have to wait and see!

SS


----------



## Crazy Fi

SS Hi.So glad to hear all is good, what do you mean, you hope we dont mind you popping on? this is still your thread hun, try and pop on more often... we want to know how things are going, was thinking of you only the other day...  bet your geting really excited now and relieved to have hit that milestone  

thanks for tip mrstrellis, and good luck


----------



## linlou17

hi hope you have all had a nice weekend i am recovering today and having a lazy day (although i have promised to cook DP steak for tea!!!!)  our local football team was on sky yesterday teatime so went to my mum and dads to watch it (well as best we could as it was mad house - my sis and kids stayed all day and it was manic!!!) then we came home watched xfactor and amir khan fight, went to sleep untill 3.30 then went back down to my dads to watch ricky hatton fight i finally rolled into bed at half 7 this morning!!!!! it kills me these days gosh i used to stay up all night with no kip in between i must be getting old!!!   my mum bless her was three sheets to the wind when we arrived they had slept earlier than us and got up at ten for early fight and carried on but she is such a loveable drunk!! she just giggles and tells you she loves you and that you smell nice!!! she fell asleep just as ricky hatton was about to come on and then woke up for the last round!!

what have you all been up to?

af due mon-weds this week if last 2 cycles are anything to go by i hope im pg but if not will hopefully see the   soon and then i can start clomid again.

take care all

L xx


----------



## Guest

*Hi girls 
I haven't had a chance to catch up but I'm just popping on to wish you all a merry Christmas        and I'll be back in the new year what ever time the funding is released  but till then I'm trying to get back to normal. May all your dreams come true        

Tanya*


----------



## NuttyJo

hi tanya, merry christmas hun and i hope to hear that the funding gets sorted soon after xmas for you  

linlou, sounds like a busy weekend! 

how is everyone else? 

i am in such a mood   its pants

love jo xxx


----------



## maj79

Hi Tanya good luck for the funding  

Linlou sounds like a good night, if you get round to cooking steak I will have some  

Whats up Jo    

Hope you are all OK


----------



## NuttyJo

just annoyed with dh as usual maj. he worked 8am till 2am thurs, then 8am till 3am friday. spent sat daytime catching up on sleep and then went to his brothers for the boxing sat night. i have been stuck at home with 2 mental dogs and its just got to me. especially as he chose the boxing over bms   am just fed up, feel like i have wasted this months clomid. not felt myself ovulate yet but im in such a stress i know bms from now on is gonna be too stressful. 

sorry for being crap this month girls


----------



## maj79

Jo, they are very long hrs!! I would be peed off as well hun, have you spoke to him about it ??


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah tried telling him its the right time for bms etc and all he could say was 'sorry babe'

never mind. gonna have a lovely drunk christmas with all the bottles of wine my dad got me today in france  

have put my xmas tree up but its squashed as ive got no room for it. cant find the other decorations so have given up for now. wrote most of my xmas cards out too so last chance to pm me your address if you want one


----------



## maj79

ooo make sure you drink plenty for me  

What are the dogs like with your tree


----------



## NuttyJo

they're fine with it, its a fibre optic one so theres nothing for them to play with on it anyway!


----------



## NuttyJo

i know i should post thing on the relationships part but i know i will get good avice here and support

i am sat here in tears typing this and feeling so alone, i dont know what to do. i tried talking to dh and explaining why ive been so upset this weekend - him working long long hours, choosing boxing over bms, and also having to sit and listen to pregnant talk etc - and he said he doesnt know why im so spiteful   i didnt think i was spiteful. i thought i was just a woman going through the worst pain ever imaginable. that pains called IF   i want to rip my womb out and stamp on it for not working like it should. i want to run away and hide forever so no one can find me. i just want him to understand what its like every time i see a pregnant woman or mother with her children. it hurts so deep. 

he knows im sleeping on the sofa and yet he hasnt bothered to ask why or doesnt seem to care that im sitting here crying. i want to ring my mum and ask her to come and help me. i want a cuddle and to be told that it'll all be ok. although im not sure it will be


----------



## Shooting star

Oh Jo

So sorry to hear you are feeling like this and I don't think I have the words to make it better. It is so hard when others, particularly those we are the closest to, don't seem to understand. The pain can be so intense and limitless that it feels overwhelming but there is hope. Light in the darkness. Sending you loads of love, want to give you a big hug.

We are always here to listen and care about you very much

SS


----------



## katylou

Hi Jo  
I'm sorry you're having a hard time of it Jo.  I think it's really hard for men to understand that it feels like you've been stabbed in the guts when you think about other people's babies, pg women, etc.  I felt terrible the other week because DH didn't tell me his cousin was pg for a wee while after he found out, so as not to hurt me, but it made me feel really selfish 
I'm a teacher so I get to see how people mess up and ignore their kids, and it hurts like hell    Although I was thrilled when DH tests came back "within normal parameters" (he was so proud   ), I all of a sudden felt very lonely because it's all on me.  That's really hard to come to terms with, and we shouldn't underestimate the effect that it has on us emotionally and physically.  You're full of hormones shooting around all over the place Jo, don't be too hard on yourself.
Come on here, shoot the breeze, talk about your dogs, xmas, moan, shout, scream and laugh.  We're all in the same boat, and we know all too well how you feel  
Take care,
Katy x


----------



## DougalsTwin

I haven't been on for a bit so hello again everyone.

Jo - I can understand what you're going through. Sometimes I feel DH is on my 'wavelength' then all of a sudden when he knows it's the time (bms) he goes off and gets hammered and is not 'up to the task'. Then we don't speak for a week coz he can't understand why I'm so upset. 

We're supposed to be meeting up with friends over christmas. One's just had a baby and the others are all seasoned parents. I've got to sit there while everone is talking babies all night and supposed to be ok about it. He can't see the problem. My friends won't even bat an eyelid about me (even though they all know) and they'll just go ahead regardless. Tempted to drive so we can escape if it's too much. Then I'll be blamed for dragging him away from seeing his mates....

I've been up since 4am coz I can't sleep. We're back at the specialist today. Today's the day whether they 'decide' to put me on the IVF waiting list or not.  
It has to be today coz I'm 35 in just over a month and that is the cut off for free IVF in our area. 
I know they have to have limits, but I hate that I'm so close with both weight and age. It's been a massive battle for me with my weight. No matter what I eat or do the weight does not want to shift.

Sorry - having a real winge this morning. I'll go and stick myself under the shower and the world will feel a bit better.....


----------



## angel83

Hi all

Hope everyone is good. 

Douglastwin, good luck today.

Jo- I know exactly how you feel. I had a weekend exactly like yours. DH kept avoiding me knowing we had to BMS on Friday as I got an early CD13 + OPK was CD15 last month. Only I went to DH and demanded BMS and he basically said he couldnt it was too much pressure. I laughed in his face I was just angry. 

I mean If us women offered ourselves to any man, they would be delighted to accomodate, but our poor DH's I guess are afraid of the failure as much as us.

So i basically ended up telling DH that we had totally missed out TTC time this month and ive had it everyday since, when the pressure was off i guess.....

Chin up Jo - you will have to start with the mind games. Its the only way with men....

Angel83


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girl big   to those who need them  

Enjoy your day

love kel


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi Jo
 awww sweetheart, I know how this IF crap gets in the way of everything and sometimes our dhs don't help the situation at all do they.
Can I suggest to all of you lovely ladies who are struggling at the moment, to pop over to the Relationships Board and check out a few tips to spice things up a bit?
I think we have to remind ourselves that our dhs deal with all of this far, far differently than we do...for the most part.
My dh and I have an otherwise perfect relationship, but when we were first going through investigations and I was in the middle of (too many) daily/monthly rituals, we got a bit lost... 
It didn't help in the beginning as he was still in the Army, so a lot of the time the first couple of years my fertile times would fall when he was incoveniently stuck in the middle of nowhere (or nowhere he could tell me or he would have to shred me)  on exercise, no doubt playing soldiers, cam-creamed up with a tree on his head 
I resented him and the situation enormously as when he got home on the weekend (I didn't live on camp) and "if" it fell on a fertile time, he would be that knackered he didn't want bms he just wanted to get as pi&&ed as a fart and watch the tv 
When he came out of the Army and our investigations led me to the loopy pills that are known as Clomid, he was then working long shifts (12 hours) so we'd meet up as he got into bed, I was getting out of bed to take my ds to school. I'd even rush home thinking I could possibly persuade him to get jiggy, only to find him snoring his head off whispering sweet nothings to the bloody dog  (so to speak) 
Even without the intrusions of work, tiredness etc, he would have many times where he felt unable or unwilling to have bms and that gutted me  It wasn't because there was any problem in our relationship, more a case of the constant pressure to "perform to order" and it just got a bit much.
He wasn't any less committed than I was in ttc, he just dealt with it in his way.
I don't know if my waffle has made any sense  but all I wanted to say was maybe try a few new tricks and see if you can get him gagging for you (when it matters most) as opposed to him having his eyes glued to the footie or boxing 
Lotsa love and  to all 
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

thank you all so much. i knew if i posted on here i would get some honest answers as you've all been there at some point. i am feeling a little better this morning, although i was nasty when he left for work as he asked for a kiss and i said 'dunno, might be feeling too spiteful today'   i know it was wrong but i wanted to hurt him like he hurt me. 

anyway, onwards and upwards hey. i think im about to ovulate as have stabbing pains in my ovary and got the fertile cm going on so gonna have a look at the hints and tips thread and try and sort things out  

i love you all very much, i dont know what i would do without you!


----------



## NuttyJo

oh and good luck dougalstwin for today, i pray that it all goes to plan


----------



## angel83

Well Jo - You will just have to get jiggy with it tonight if you think you are ovulating today...


----------



## NuttyJo

ive just sent my mil a text apologising for if i was rude the other night by not wanting to join in their convo about baby talk. now need to do one to sil 

im just gonna have to pretend to be interested to keep everyone happy.

hows your month going angel?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi ladies,
Sorry I couldnt make you feel better last night Jo, I think what Mrs. Chaos made a lot of sense in what she said, and its an on , going problem with the pressures of ttc.. especially when men and women speak such different languages .. I think one of the problems is the man feels emasculated and does the "retreat" option as they feel so helpless as they hate (well the decent ones) to see a woman upset and feel failures which of course exasperates the problem... but the different tactic of seduction is a good spratt to trap and mackerel, and takes the pressure off.. So hopefully if you do that it will take the "pressure" off and ensure you get your needed bms right now... good luck hunny, men are strange creatures at times, but communication is the best medicine  

Good luck Dougalstwin for today

And Hi to everyone else...

Cat 'n' Maj... a.k.a. the Christmas jollies... look at this youll be proud of me lol......


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ooops!! a bit big!!! howdo you make them smaller? ?


----------



## flower le

Hi everyone just a quick hello as am off to work again!!!!  Just wanted to give everyone    from me.  Got my fol track scan tomorrow morning so fingers crossed they are nice and big!!!  Hope you are all ok love lots le xx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

I haven't posted for ages on this thread, you move too fast for me I can never keep up! I have started my 2WW  (150mg clomid), my stomach is very crampy today and quite sore and bloated, I hope this passes soon!

Crazy Fi, the photo of your livingroom looks great, very festive  , who are all those lovely presents for? you must be buying for half the country! I'm most impressed with your level of organisation to have them all wrapped and under the tree already ( are you a virgo?).

I don't know if any of you have had this problem/situation were you feel your DH/DP is not very in tune to the fact that your actually having fertility treatment because it's 'ONLY' clomid. He doesn't have to do anything different or attend any hospital appointments so life is pretty much normal for him.
I said it to my DH last night that I didn't feel he gave me enough credit/understanding for how I'm feeling through the course of this treatment, he doesn't seem to grasp how your body changes and everything can feel quite strange sometimes, he insists he does take into account that I am going through alot of change because of the drugs tx but I don't see much sign of it. I think because I have been on clomid a few times, he thinks it's all plan sailing and I should just be fine, no allowance also for the fact that I'm on much higher doses this time around!
Anyone been through this?

Mary


----------



## angel83

That looks fab crazy fi.

Hiya Marcy C, Nice to have you back

Jo - Its going pretty similar to yours. I got a + OPK on Friday but i havent ovulated yet(no temp rise). Very crampy today though Might be ovulating today, so i will have to be very nice to DH tonight.   Hope it wont be another month waisted for either of us. 

Best thing for you is to pretend to DH that nothing has happened. Get the hair done and the glad rags on and just seduce the life outta him, till he cannot resist you anymore. I do believe its cause they love us and hate to see us get the BFN's. Its pressure for them to perform. Chin Up - I know how you feel Mrs.

Angel83


----------



## mrstrellis

jo_robinson01 said:


> he knows im sleeping on the sofa and yet he hasnt bothered to ask why or doesnt seem to care that im sitting here crying. i want to ring my mum and ask her to come and help me. i want a cuddle and to be told that it'll all be ok. although im not sure it will be


You poor thing!

It might be that he would prefer to be left alone when he's miserable, and doesn't realise that you'd rather he stuck around and gave you that cuddle you so badly need.

And sometimes we all need to be told that it's going to be OK, even if we don't really believe it ourselves, because it might well be true.


----------



## MaryC

Hi Jo,

I've just been reading back over some past posts and read yours from yesterday. Sorry to see you are feeling down and maybe quite isolated at the moment, MEN ARE USELESS!!! They never seem to get anything into their heads, they never understand the importance of timing. I hope he comes to his senses soon and realises that there is a problem! I hope you are able to talk and for him to listen so you can move forward and come to some understanding as to how to avoid either of you feeling misunderstood or taken for granted in the future.

Mary


----------



## angelus

OWN UP.........WHO SNEEZED IN MY DIRECTION ??


----------



## linlou17

hey jo i hope you are feeling better, i know sometimes it feels like other half does not understand. i was feeling bit crappy this week (and hormonal!!) and came home form work dp on ps3 and his mate had been and there was nothing at all done on the house - i flipped my lid!!!!!!!!       was crying my eyes out i could not believe he would be so ignorant and insensitive towards me knowing i am worrying about starting clomid again, i ended up walking the village in a temper with the dog it was pitch black and pouring!!!  

fortunately it was sorted that night until the next time!!!!

MEN ARE FROM MARS, WOMEN ARE FROM VENUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

hi fi, maj, cat, kellie and everyone else hope you are all ok?

L xx


----------



## linlou17

and forgot to say work still driving me nuts!!! i had been rota'd down to work in the hospital theatre this week but you should not if pg or think you could be pg. i went to see senior about 6 months ago and its was so upsetting and after long carry on was told could not be ruled out of going but if possibly pg could and would not go ( i could not get it through that 90% of the time i could be pg as ttc!) and from then i had not been put down there until this week. so i have explained AGAIN situation and they asked if i could keep them informed of my cycle so they can take it into account for future rota's!!!!!!!!!! its ridicules considering there are 50 odd other nurses who could go instead and i could cover their clinic instead and rather personal dont you think?!!!!!!!!!   i think i finally got it sorted and if really have to go will only be assessing nurse so not exposed to gases! although i did threaten a letter from cons forbidding me from going! (which i have actually asked for - just incase!!!)


----------



## angeldelight78

Hi all

thanks for the lovely messages regarding my miscarriage.....on a good note i restarted my clomid tonight but on 150mg  

hope everyones ok & looking forward to christmas/ 2008     

look forward to talking to you all again especially now bk on clomid  


love 2 u all 
Nicky xxxxxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Morning girls  

OMG how cold is it today  


kel


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Morning ladies
Jo hope things are a bit better hun 
Nicky good to see you so positive, keep them  vibes going my lovely.
Is it me...or is it







today?
Am off to get me thermals on 
Love to all
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies, 

I need some help..   

Could someone have a look at my 2ww diary and see if you can make any sense of it all. Im totally lost today.
Dont know whats going on with my body..

Angel83


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi Angel hun
First of all  
It's been a long time since I was charting my BBT and I never used OPKs, so I can't really advise you much with regard to them  
How long have you been charting your BBT? I did mine for about a year before I even had clomid, and after approx 6 months did have a good idea of when/if I was ovulating, although it was difficult sometimes as there were subtle peaks and I didn't know if that meant I'd ovulated or not 
There is usually an increase in body temp leading upto ovualtion which (I "think") should remain elevated for a day...or maybe two...and then it drops.
I'm sure our Minxy will be around later to correct me if I'm wrong  and be better equipped to advise you about what they mean etc, as she's got so much info on this and is the best person to ask  
When I did have clomid I only had blood tests, no tracking. I ovulated on the first one, but not the 2nd one, despite my BBT having raised on both cycles  I had my dosage increased on the next 3, as my GP was the one who prescribed me clomid and he felt all I needed was a boost, as previous bloods came back as ok (before I went on clomid) if that makes sense 

Sorry I'm not more help hun  just wanted to let you know am here for you my lovely 
Take care
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83

Thank you so much Mrs Chaos  

I have PM'd Minxy too

Angel83


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Angel you're welcome, not that I really did much 
In didn't want to leave you in limbo hunni but was aware I'm not much use with OPKs  as I never used them.
Minxy is great with facts and figures and she really is a wealth of information when it comes to clomid, and I usually refer to some of her old posts (Sorry Minxy hun, hope you won't be chasing me for copyright!) 
I know how stressful this is, especially with the loopy pills which seem to change our personalities as well as giving us a whole bunch of side effects 
Keep plodding babe 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## angel83

God i had such a good PMA going this cycle aswell.

Its gone out the window now - I dont even think ive ovulated at all this cycle...  

This is a nightmare situation. The whole IF thing. And im already blessed. I feel so selfish at times. Roll on xmas as this cycle will then be over one way or another.

Angel83


----------



## florencerusty

Hello can I join?

I will be starting clomid for the first time tomorrow.

Kate
x


----------



## angel83

Hi Florence

Good luck with the happy pills and im sorry for your awful loss...

Angel83


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Welcome Katie (Florence)
I am so sorry to hear of your loss sweetheart 
If I can help you with anything, like finding your way around do give me a shout 
Pop over to the 2ndry thread too, you'll find loads of support from the girls on there.
Take care hunni, and best of luck with your journey
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## florencerusty

Thank you.

It's a bit daunting but also somehow a bit exciting. Our hope had been taken away by a very unsympathetic consultant but we sought a second opinion and met someone wonderful.

So tomorrow will be the first day.

We have been told that its not the wonder drug in our circumstances but we can hope.

x


----------



## NuttyJo

well... i couldnt stay away   missed you all too much and its far too quiet without me rambling on lol   

thanks for all the wonderful advice and support, appreciate it loads. feeling a bit brighter today and singing along to christmas songs   <---lol you will need to do that if you heard my singing! 

hope you're all ok and welcome florence, so sorry to read of your loss   good luck with the clomid


----------



## angel83

Great to have you back Jo


----------



## NuttyJo

i cant work out that fertility friend.com site and their tickers


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies! 

Can I join you again please!? Dh and I have decided that we are going to start the clomid in Feb/March (after euro disney) so it's all go again for us!! 

SO excited! He is back on the wellman vits, but is there anything else we/he should be doing? (He doesnt drink or smoke)

I will catch up on all the new posts, not been here ages, but welcome Katie, and so sorry to hear of your loss hun. Good luck with the clomid. Fingers are crossed firmly for you. 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls

Sorry I have been awol for a while, things a little manic here at the mo.
I am at the hosp tomorrow, so going to make sure I get some help. I really need blood tests to see if working and I haven't had any investigaions to see how bad cysts are or if have good tubes etc  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## MaryC

Afternoon ladies,

Welcome Kateag, good luck with your tx when you start. Euro Disney is great I was there in september( I'm the biggest child of all!!) we had a fab time, if you want any tips on it let me know.

Welcome Florence, so sorry to read of your loss but best of luck with the clomid and lets hope 2008 brings you new joy.

Well my cramps seem to have stopped for the moment, I really hate this waiting around not knowing what the future holds, BFP or BFN!
I hope you are all feeling well today and in good form. Jo I love Christmas songs too, their so cheerful they always lift your spirits. 
Jo, are things any better at home now?, I hope you're at least of the sofa!

Mary


----------



## linlou17

nicky - so sorry to hear about your loss but well done for staying positive all the best to you and lots of     and     too.

welcome florence so sorry to hear what you have been through good luck hunni     xx

jo how are things going with dh? glad you are in good spirits, your singing cannot be worse than mine i am banned at work and home!!!!!!!!!!  

hi fi, kel, cat, maj and all you other clomid chicks hope you are all well

i have just got quick break at work to mail (very unusual to have a breather in this place!  )


L xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Florencerusty (Kate) I have sent you a personal message...

Hi to all, and wheres the "Cleg Maj and Cat?"

Angelus "It wasnt me !!"


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj, I was just deleting my inbox on pm's and realised I'd sent you a long pm the other night in responce to your final one, and stupid here had only sent it to herself   I found it in my inbox lol ... just saying cos you must have thought Id ignored that pm... Ooops!  No9 I just snet it to myself..

Kate.. do you/did you use the Glos Gyny unit?


----------



## linlou17

when you girls have taken a break from clomid have you discussed it with cons first? i am due to start 2nd course now on 100mg and on IVF waiting list but what will happen after those 4 cycle is still not pg and waiting list is long? will i get third course of clomid or would i be better to stagger the courses i have got?


----------



## florencerusty

Hi Fi

I have a consultant there who is lovely yes.  But also had to see Smith as she is so say the expert and she was vile!!!!!! Left me suicidal, so I have had a 2nd opinion in Cheltenham with a human being.

Why do you ask?

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quickie as im off out to cadets again tonight - got my own kit now! scary!!!

thanks for the lovely pms and will reply asap xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Jo    

Kate I pm'd you a reply


----------



## angelus

im still waiting to find out who gave me this vile cold. Been in bed for last few days as its knocked me out. 

Went to midwife today who told me baby is not as big as it should be and my bump is about a month smaller than it should be. I have been telling everyone it is shrinking! So not a happy bunny. Sorry for the me post but feeling like poop.      

Hello to all newbys and big   to all that need them.


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww Angelus, poor you as if you havent got it bad enough..   I think it may be Maj / Cleg or Cat who sneezed on you, or maybe even all three conspiring together A CONSPIRACY!! as theyve all disappeared .... So is the midwife very concerned,how has it been left, is it a case of he may be a smaller baby but alls fine otherwise? Do they need to re scan you?  

I,ve sent that thing off today by the way


----------



## maj79

Jo hope you are feeling better now, enjoy cadets and I feel asleep before which is why I didn't answer your last text    

Fi you have brought a tear to my eye I am sooooooo proud of your tree   How are you any way hun  

Angelus hope you are feeling better hun    

Cat are you still away  

Welcome florence  

Kels how are you hunni   finished your wrapping yet  

Hi to Linlou, Angel, Kateag, dougalstwin, MaryC n Mrs Chaos hope you are all well  

Well not been on as I went to see TAKE THAT last night   Absolutly bloomin' fantastic


----------



## linlou17

angelus hope all is well what is next step?

maj glad you enjoyed take that where were they on MEN?

i agree fi tree is fabulous!!! i have not got mine up yet but have seen a new one but it a cheat (no decorations needed!!)

work still a battle re working in theatre but hopefully cons letter will arrive soon and that will close the subject!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ooh Maj! so glad you really enjoyed it, gosh I can remember when your ticker said "four months til.....Take that" Did you have a good view? 

Im ok thanks Maj, I cant believe I actually enjoyed putting tree up and not feeling half as humbug as I was, so I had to show off my hard work to you...  not saying Im a convert mind!!

Gawd Im getting really lazy, I can remember when I used to methodically reply to every post and person who'd been on since I'd been on last, whats gone wrong? ? 

Max, where are you? ? 

Linlou, hope you get work sorted out soon.... what a blimin palava !!


----------



## linlou17

im sure work will be ok but there are too many chiefs who have to justify there jobs by the look of things anyway done quite well this week and stress levels been under controll cant promise the same when i start clomid again tho!!!!!  

dp gone on football match so house all mine (and popy the dog of course - she is the real boss!!!  ) but i have to go back out in the cold and frost at 9.30 to pick him back up


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh I dont envy you that linlou Brrr!!!  Typical NHS ... too many chiefs eh!and they get paid to play golf too !


----------



## Crazy Fi

Kate, I take it this is your first time on the crazy pills ?


----------



## maj79

Yea it was the MEN Linlou, the view was fab as they had 2 stages and could nearly grab them when they came on to the round, they filmed the one last night for DVD so you might here politely clapping  

I know Fi it has flown over just hope the boyzone one goes that quick   Well I am glad you managed to enjoy it just a little bit


----------



## linlou17

maj - i saw westlife at MEN was fab!!!! i was screaming my head off along with all the teenage girls!! i just about refrained from buying a flashing headband!!!  

NHS is on its knee's, all the horror stories you here are true and then some..!!!!


----------



## maj79

I didn't refrain I had flashing bunny ears   
Before they came on there was a little old man, must have been in his 70's and he was up dancing to the songs they play while  you wait, the hole of the arena was up cheering and clapping him as he was really going for it, his, what I pressume, grandaughter and wife where hiding their faces but he was soooo cool   Guess you had to be there really


----------



## *kateag*

Blimey! I forgot how fast this thread moves!!

Is everyone on clomid already? Or is anyone waiting to start in the new year? 

Will get into the swing of personals soon!!

x


----------



## linlou17

maj that is so funny!!!!! my worst concert memory was going to watch james and it was standing i got crushed and then security had me carried to the front above everybodies heads and put in a side area where it was safer!!!! how embarrassing i had no idea it would be like that i had open toes sandals on my toes were black and blue but james were cool!!

kateag i am waiting for af to begin 2nd cycle of clomid i have a feeling it will come this week i am all bloated!!!!  i hate feeling like this its just a waiting game dp always asks do i feel pg but im not sure i would know even if i was im convinced i am some months but not this month


----------



## Shellebell

Ooo Maj ~ that sounds like my Dad   any oppotunity to make a show of himself  
Angelus ~ Have they said if you will be monitored more  My mate was soooo sick throu both her pg's and both were smaller bubss

Hi and Welcome to the newbies  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hello Ladies   .. welcome Newbies   how is everyone   sorry that lots of you are sad   wanted to give you all a huge hug   I went to a party last night and put it this way the house should have been on 'how clean is your house'! it was grim I wanted to get my rubber gloves out and give it a good clean  

Cat x


----------



## angeldelight78

thankyou ladies  

im feeling much better than i did with miscarriage, it was hard at 1st and when i started to bleed but as dp & family/friends say we can have a fresh start  

started the 150mg clomid last night and i think (i say think ) my bleeding is slowing down slightly this evening 

last time i took (100mg) clomid it stopped my af

SO I SAY 2008 HERE WE COME !!!!!   

thanks so much ladies for your support  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

CAT that sounds like a fun party  

Linlou that souds painful  

AD78 Wishing you all the luck on this cycle hun


----------



## angelus

Hi girls...thanks for the enquiries into my silly small belly.....They are going to check on it again in mid january and if it is still not growing like it should then they will scan me and see whats happening. I know it doesnt help that im sick all day and night and i dont eat or drink more than a budgie but i cant do anymore than i am and its really starting to get to me now..all this illness...god im miserable....SORRY !!!!

xxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I felt like I wanted to cough up a furball when I left urgh  

Angelus hunny we are here for you don't worry about moaning you can moan to us as much as you like hunny   you must feel really run down after all that sickness can you take a tonic to boost you up a bit ?

Cat x


----------



## angelus

Good god will someone please slap me...just seen the other posts that came on here since i started my last reply and AD78 is going through hell and im moaning about my situation.i should be bloody grateful. Right im off to find a hammer to hit myself with x


----------



## maj79

Dont apologise Angelus, its sounds like you have been having a truley horrific time of late, just wanted to day that I hope things approve for you soon hun


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi Cat 

Angelus I couldnt agree more, youve had one hell of a pregnancy and it must get you down so much, its still your life, your pain and your worry, and that matters as much as anything else... it must be bloody awful to be so ill for so long... so ... stop the silly talk and give me that hammer NOW!!  ... and bloody moan to us anytime you like...

And while Im at it will all you pregger girls *STOP FEELING BLOODY GUILTY ALL THE TIME *     ... were friends, if this was just a shallow board, I for one wouldnt still be here.. See now your all making me bossy !!


----------



## linlou17

well said fi!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jes4

Hello again girls! I haven't posted on here for ages - can never keep up with you lot! But am feeling very positive to day after seeing my consultant, and feeling like 'me' for the first time really since m/c. 

I' have been told i can go back on the clomid   as soon as AF puts in an appearance, and they're putting me back on the waiting list for lap, dye and ov drilling (was due to have the same week i got my BFP) and hopefully the consultant reckons he can bump me up on the list  so should have that done in next 2-3 months. So its a waiting game now until    shows up!!

Bearing in mind the clomid sent me   and made me feel rubbish (oh i'm so looking forward to the hot flushes and headaches!!!!!  ) i feel a little odd about being so excited about it, but am smiling again, for now     (DH has just remembered the mood swings he had to cope with so he's not quite soooo excited!) 

To all you PG girlies - you give us all hope that the crazy pills can work.     to you all. 

To everyone else - 2008 WILL BE OUR YEAR    

  
jesXXX


----------



## kellixxx

Can i have a winge please ??

All the pains i told you all i was getting are just getting worse   i can hardly walk and i don't hold out much hope of my placenta moving by my next scan and by then i will be bed ridden  

I'm sorry to winge to you all i know i should be jumping from the roof tops  


kel


----------



## kellixxx

You all gone to bed?  

Well night night you all might be back tomorrow 



love kel


----------



## wouldloveababycat

No I am still awake hunny ..sorry you are feeling poo pants hun I am thinking that at least with adoption I wouldn't have to suffer with all these nasty horrible symptoms you lot are getting bless you all ..just written lots of my Christmas Cards .. tis the season to eat holly tra la la la la la la la la .. my puss cats are out on a jolly tra la la la la la la la la .. I could just drink a Baileys tra la la tra la la la la la ..   Em I think I am a bit mad


----------



## maj79

Cat ar eyou sure you haven't already been on the baileys    

Kel hope you feel better soon  

Jo hun just wanted to give you a big  

Cheers Fi I had to hide behind my coat as you shouted at us then  

Jes4 welcome back  

Morning to every one else, I dont want to be in work


----------



## *kateag*

Morning girlies. 

Should be working today, better get on I suppose!!

Hope everyone is ok! Its FREEZING!


----------



## kellixxx

Afternoon girls  


love kel


----------



## DougalsTwin

Afternoon girlies.

Quick post coz I'm on lunch at work.

Had some good news when we went...

We're officially on the waiting list for 'assisted fertility'    
BUT - it's a minimum 18month wait  

Another plus side is we're on another 3 months worth of loopy pills (clomid), and my blood tests have proved they're working as well...
My hormone levels were at 4.6 without (don't know what the 4.6 means) but with them I've shot up to 44.7 !!! obviously they're doing what they should be. That means no adjustments to the dose.  Phew - don't think i could take a stronger dose I was bad enough on what I'm on!!!  

Anyway - gotta go - the boss is looking at me funny....


----------



## *kateag*

Great news hun!! Hopefully you wont need the long wait and the next 3 months brings you some luck.   

Hi Kelli hun! Hows the bump!!

x


----------



## kellixxx

GROWING    fast

How are you??


----------



## Shellebell

Being naughty while supposed to be working 

My appoint went well, upped Clomid to 100 and will get a scan/xray thingy to check my tubes AND scans to check throu cycle   I didn't know I could be so assertive  

Ooo better go
Shelley Xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi just a really quick message to say hi!!!!!!  

got 4 minutes of my lunch hour left - it goes so quick  

hope you are all ok?

kel how are the pains? hope that you are feeling better take care xx

jo how did cadets go i hope all is well for you

i am getting my hair done tonight ready for chrimbo YIPPEE!!!!

try talk again later

L xx


----------



## kellixxx

Just the same hun   but nothing i can do.


kel


----------



## mrstrellis

My colleague has just announced that she's 6 weeks pregnant with her second: she confided to me a couple of weeks ago that she thought she might be.  

I'm very happy for her: I told her about the Clomid and the PCOS and everything, and rather than being nonplussed or saying "oh, you just need to relax" or "I bet it's fun trying.."   she said I could sit on her chair for the baby dust, and that she couldn't wait for my good news too.

It was so nice to hear someone be completely positive about the whole thing.


----------



## NuttyJo

hey, too lazy for personals but heres a big hug   for everyone that needs one

love jo x


----------



## chocolateellie

Wow, what an awesome coworker!

I definitely think I have PMT right now... I am so grouchy and snappy. Could be Christmas stress or (dar I even say it?) good news, but I feel like it's probably crappy old AF coming again.


----------



## NuttyJo

when do you test ellie? good luck


----------



## MaryC

Hi everyone,

Kel sorry to her you're in pain, can they not give you some exercises to try alleviate what the problem is?

Angelus, try not to worry too much about the size of your bump, if your that sick it's a good sign that it's still getting bigger even if it is at a slightly slower rate than expected. My friend had to admitted twice to hospital to be put on drips cause she was that sick, her baby was nearly 7lb in the end, and she was sick nearly the whole way through the pregnancy!!

Maj, I'm going to Boyzone next year too, at least like Take That their looks have improved with age!

I still have really uncomfortable cramps today. I feel like someone is squeezing my ovaries, especially when I try to stand up. I'm on my  so lets hope it's good news for Christmas. 

I hope everyone else is feeling OK today.

Mary


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hi ladies .. how are we all this evening?


----------



## linlou17

another quick message before i go to get my hair done.

i am aching from top to toe especially my feet and bottom of my back and my belly is all bloated think the    is on her way!!! if we have not been successful this month i just wish af would arrived soon so that i can start clomid.  i have to go for scan on day 10 of cycle, if this falls on christmas holidays what will they do will it be done on next nearest working day or will i have missed it and have to wait for next cycle? i hope not i have not had follicles measured before and am hoping all is ok and that i can have that injection to make me ov.

hi to you all have a nice night whatever you are doing!

L xx


----------



## max_8579

Hiya fi,im here hun 

  Hope everyones ok.Ive been so busy.

  Fi i couldnt believe it when i saw pic of ur xmas tree as ur room is shaped like ours and we have to move tv to in front of window to get xmas tree in,how mad is that,and the fire place and mirror is so similar to ours,thats spooky. 

Well ive finally had my appointment through to see a new consultant in sheffield,its in jan so thats not bad at all,the only bad thing is i will av put weight on at xmas i bet 
Ive had to send a form back to them with all the ins and outs and they will arrange for tests to be done when they see me if neccesary.xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

im drunk but just wanted to say i love you all lots and lots and thanks for the support 

love you all xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Max - Well Done on losing so much weight hunny thats really good  

Jo Hunny ..not surprised you are drunk sounds like your day has been pants hunny   we love you hunny no matter what        

Linlou ooh you will have gorgeous hair for Chrissymas yay  

Fi ..Have I missed the pic of your tree   

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oh I have just watched Watchdog and I am sick of them always having a go at BT ..I have been with BT for years as have most of my family and friends and have never had problems with them they are always polite and get any problems sorted out really quick and have kept me informed and diverted my calls etc, so I sent a message to Watchdog saying that they only give one side of the story and that I think BT is great .. I copied the message to BT so will be interesting to see if they give another side to the story..bet they don't!!

It makes me laugh when people phone at peak times and expect the call to be answered straight away! top tip phone any large company when Eastenders or something is on and you will probably get through much quicker, I have never had to wait more than a few mins whenever I have phoned them and with speaker phone is it really that much hassle - think sometimes people complain for the sake of complaining !!

*'I keep hearing you talk about problems with BT and wanted to give another side to BT story; I have been with BT for many years and have always managed to get through even at busy times in a few minutes so wonder whether a lot of your stories are exaggerated; and if people phone at peak times what do they expect, they have always been extremely helpful and polite and when recently there was a rare fault on my line they were extremely helpful and diverted all my calls to another line and kept me informed all the way along and it was fixed extremely quickly. I know it doesn't make good tv but I think BT are excellent and have not been able to fault them; my friends and family are also with BT and don't have any of these problems so these problems you report are the exception not the rule. '*

Here endeth my soapbox rant


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think we should have a thanking day ..instead of everyone being grumpy they should make a point of saying thank you or well done to companies/people that have given good service or just been thoroughly nice ..and of course it would be a bank holiday cos it would take us a long time to thank all the nice people lol 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I think I might just be talking to myself on here tonight everyone else is out having fun fun fun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo do you want some bubbles hunny ?


----------



## NuttyJo

im not having much fun lol

can i thank you and everyone else for being nice? i dont like comapnies


----------



## NuttyJo

lots and lots of bubbles cat!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ahhh some companies are nice hunny x Ok bubble blowing here we go !!!


----------



## NuttyJo

i dont vare what number cat, thanks hunni

am going bed... love you!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

there you go thats a lovely number sleep tight hunny   talk tomorrow x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Catch up in a min... but gotta say "Cat what are you on tonight lol ?


----------



## DougalsTwin

Need some advice girls.

Am due to start my next lot of clomid tomorrow (boo hiss.... AF again ) but that means my 'fertile' time is over christmas when we're stopping at my mum & dad's house.

Don't know how you'd feel but I ain't getting jiggy when my parents are in the next room  . 
If I take a break from my clomid for a month, would it send my hormone levels screwy, or should I take the clomid and potentially waste a months worth ?

Believe me - we never have any time to ourselves at christmas, there's no way of 'slipping off somewhere'.
We're the ones that are told we have to go to everybody else's houses to visit them, because "we haven't got kids so it's ok"  

Don't want this christmas to happen. Just want to curl up in a ball and be left alone till its all over....


----------



## NuttyJo

hun, im the same with christmas at the mo, just want to sleep through it and wake up to a new year   if i was you i would have a month off taking it and then you can have a fab christmas without the worry of the clomid and missing your fertile time. quite a few of us have taken a month out between courses of clomid so it should be fine. my doctor is making me take mine every other month anyway as he says he prefers women to have a break between each months tablets. sorry the nasty witch came too   

and just wanted to apologise for my drunken ramblings last night   am feeling kinda rough this morning


----------



## maj79

Dougalstwin as Jo said a few of them on here have taken breaks at some point so it should be fine. Good luck what ever you do  

Jo dont worry about it hunni watching peoples drunken ramblings can be fun   esp since I cant do it any more  

Fi really really hoping it's not AF     What CD are you on hun  

Cat I feel sorry for people who work in call centres ( as someone who used to work in one ) its quite stressful and you cant always help how long people are waiting as you go as fast as you can, only to answer the phone and get abuse, so it's good to seee some goodwill at this time of year  

Max thats good news about your appoitment, I hope it all goes well for you   

MARYC I am 5 rows from the front and I think Shane has just got even more phooaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrr over the years   problem is I will be about 34 weeks pg when I go so I just better behave ( yea right   ) 

Hi Angelus how are you feeling today  

Hi linlou hows the hair you looking all gorgous for christmas ??

Right my brain has now given up the ghost sorryb  Hi to the couple of newbies, at least I think you are newbies   Hope every one is well


----------



## NuttyJo

fi   hope its not af hun  

max, good luck for the appointment  

angelus... hello? are you still with us?!!  

linlou, i am so jealous, i want my hair done too! 

kel, hows the pains? hope they're ok  

erm my brain is like mush sorry   am going for a lie down!


----------



## angel83

Morning All

Hiya Jo - Hows the head? I hate hangovers  

Hi to everyone else. 

Fi -   i hope it doesnt come u deserve a bfp soon.

Im not further forward to nowing the truth about my cycle, didnt get any responses to my question in peer support and minxy never replied either. So i will have to assume that as i got +opk CD13 that i ovulated CD14. Nothing else i can do. Still have not had a temperature shift really.

Angel83


----------



## maj79

Sorry Angel I have never done my temp's so I wouldn't have a clue, you would be best of with Rosie at a time like this as she did but she is still on holidays  

Has any one heard how Rosie is doing


----------



## kellixxx

Morning all   its bloody   again

Jo im no better but have been told if my placenta dont move it wont get any better   thanx for asking. big hugs to you


----------



## Crazy Fi

Dougalstwin, I dont think it would hurt to give it a miss, though they do say to try and keep up the momentum.. but you may kick
yourself if the opportunity does arise, would it not be worth keeping fingers crossed youll get some "lone" time,ovulation may even be late cos of the crazy pill which ever you choose good luck...

Jo, ive tried to catch you on msn to see how you are hun    , thinking of you.... 

Angel, what day are you on ? that bbt thing is not 100% so try not to rely on it just use it as a guide hun..

Maj Im on day 24, but last cycle was 46 days and the one before even longer... think my bodies shot... hows the symptoms with you?
Have tried contacting Rosie on ********, but no reply

Kel, whats your symptoms exactly with this placenta problem?  Not really heard of it before so not sure what's going on?

Linlou, hope the hairs looking good, please say your not a Christmas obsessive... if it was our Maj or Cat it'd prob be hair died green with bawbles hanging in pretty colours    

Hi to all


----------



## maj79

Fi   have you seen the picture of my new hair do   Doesn't sound nice the way your body is mucking you about at all


----------



## florencerusty

Hi All

I'm sorry I'm proably going to be hopeless for ages at knowing who everyone is and where they're at!

Fi- Yes its the first time, and last night was the first day! 

Mind you AF is playing silly buggers, so just hope I havent jumped the gun.

Love Kate
xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
Just to let you know, as far as we know Rosie is doing fine 
I'm sure she'll be on to say hello to you all soon 
Lotsa love to all
Gayn
XX


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girlies. 

Kate, have you just started clomid yesterday? Good luck hun, fingers crossed for you. 

Jo, you okay hunny? What's been happening? (think I've missed a few things) hope the hangover isn't too bad today. xx

Kel, what do you have hun? Are they saying you will need a c-section if the placenta doesn't move soon? 
Hope you are ok x

I've got a quick question, I need to have a scan done before I start the clomid to check for any cysts or anything, they said between days 10 -12, so I've just emailed the clinic to find out if I can be done next week at all, but what happens after that? What cd do you start clomid on, providing everything is ok to start? We're looking at starting in jan, and having our first monitored cycle done then, but we are away in france in feb and af will probably be due then, so am thinking it might be best to start it in feb, what do you think??

xxxxx


----------



## kellixxx

Kateag yea Hun when i get a re scan at week 30/33 if my placenta is still low i will have to have a c.section because it covers the birth Chanel and its laying on my nerves .xx xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi Kelli hun
I know it must be nerve-wracking waiting to see if you need a section, but you'll get through this I promise hun 
I had an emergency section with my son, following over 40 hours of labour, induction and a failed ventouse, and I was quite honestly pooping myself. Had he not been whipped out when he was, he would have died as he went into severe fetal distress and his heart rate went dangerously low  All I could do was put my trust into the doctors and midwives hands, and thankfully I was allowed to be awake for his somewhat traumatic delivery.
It is very surreal knowing that you're being operated on...but I would do it all again in an instant...well...I would have had to have another section anyway, had I been able to have any more children, so always prepared myself for it...as much as you can anyway.
I felt deprived and inadequate  but...my baby was healthy and safe, which is the main thing.
Try not to get stressed over this my lovely, I do know how worrying this all is, especially after waiting so long, but you will get through this, we're all here to hold your hand every step of the way 
Take care hunni, and best of luck at the scan 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quick one from me, forgot to say that Cleg says hi and she cant get online at the mo. shes hurt her back and is on strong painkillers. get well soon cleg


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Keli ~ I hope the placenta sorts itself out soon hun, so you can get a bit of relief  
Kateag ~ I was given 3 mths of 50mg Clomid without any scans or anything. Just been back and upped to 100 and have to have investigations. You normally take Clomid day 2-6 or not told differently.
Cleg ~ I hope your back if feeling better soon hun  
Jo ~ Have you had a ickle afternoon nap to sllep of last nights drinkiepoos  
Fi ~   I hope it isn't AF hun  
Angel ~ I haven't done my temps either, I was told to watch for CM changes by the nurse, OPK's may not work with people with PCOS.  

Love n hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## angel83

Cleg hope you get well soon

Keli - i too had a low lying placenta and i did sort itself out thank the lord, so dont worry and stay positive for your natural birth.

I myself am having really terrible cramps now. A bit wierd to say the least as its CD19 and i supposidly ovulated CD14. Im sooo confused. I also have had a strange CM since yesterday thick and Yellowish (sorry tmi) nigglie (.)(.) on and off.. Soooo Confused right now

Angel83


----------



## mrstrellis

My colleague (the one that was so nice yesterday about her new pregnancy) and I did some sums today, as her belly is getting huge and she thought she was only six weeks gone.

We sat down with the calendar and it appears she's actually 3 months, and didn't even notice.  I'm such an expert now! 

She's telling her boss now - she said she was hoping to wait a couple of months for my BFP (hah) so we could tell him together...


----------



## NuttyJo

hi ya girls, can i just ask a question? 

do any of you get shooting pains down your legs and pains in your feet around ovulation time? i know i need to keep an eye on my legs due to ohss last time but this doesnt feel like the same swelling hot pain i had. im sure i read that if your ovaries are enlarged and have lots of follicles then they can press on your nerves which can make your legs hurt... anyone else heard this or am i imagining it?   didnt want to bother the doctor if its something normal(ish) lol

and yeah im feeling a little better now thanks shell, hows you?


----------



## angel83

Sorry Jo ive never heard of this but its sounds right in theory...


----------



## Shellebell

We have our work do tonight, so may be a little hanging tomorrow  
Jo - I got pains in one of my legs/hips arround what I thought was the time I may have ov'ed  I just thought it was due to me needing a new mattress  

Angel - I have been the same over the past week ?? Lets hope it's a good sign   

MrsT - OMG, It is amazing how much you pick up on here without realising   


Oooo break over


----------



## maj79

Jo got to say I never had this, I dont recall anyway but then I never had a clue when I was ovulating   And tell Cleg I hope she is better soon   Oh I finally got round to posting your card before, so you have a big franking stamp across the top with me being a cheap skate  

Hi Angel, is your head still battered trying to figure out what is going on  

Hi Shellbell how are you  

Mrs choas thanks for that about Rosie she is probably too busy stirring at Emilia


----------



## NuttyJo

lol you cheap skate maj!   

shell, i thought that too at first but its hurting now too and im not even in bed!   

i am watching portland babies   i am so silly


----------



## maj79

It's not even as if I can say the card makes up for it   But at least you got one girlie   You just end up staring at the programme dont you


----------



## katylou

Hi everyone,
This is me just now      I'm not long home, and there was a parcelforce card through the door, saying there was a parcel with our neighbour.  It was a SCHUH parcel!!!! DH has taken the hint and bought me shoes for xmas!!!  So excited!!!
Turn off the programme Jo  
Kx


----------



## maj79

Katylou just hope they are nice ones


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah they're doing a 3d scan, its so amazing

and i got my cards from poundland maj cos i begrudged paying £3 for some   

 got pains shooting into my bum too now   i am falling apart! 

and why are you peed off maj? just seen your ******** profiley thing  

katylou   does he even know what styles you like?! i would never trust my dh to buy me some shoes!!


----------



## katylou

maj79 said:


> Katylou just hope they are nice ones


I walked round Schuh a few weeks ago saying "those are nice, those are _really_ nice, those are _really, really_ nice..." Fingers crossed that's what he remembered when he had the idea. 
K


----------



## katylou

Ouch, you're not having a brilliant time of it Jo   I'm still going demented on the provera here.  So going to be on the doubled dose of clomid over xmas.  Fantastic    
Kx


----------



## maj79

Jo we might have sent each other the same card   Just because I am stuck in here and I want to go home, as you can see I ahve now changed it  

Katylou if he has remembered that you have a very special man there, I came out and said That I would like a certain DVD for christmas of DP and he keeps forgetting I have asked, so he says anyway


----------



## katylou

He has his moments    Might not be saying that when I see them  
Kx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol maj, i got some with googley eyes on and then some with glitter on... dont remember what i sent you though! ive written it to the three of you though   

lol you'll have to send us a piccy katylou


----------



## katylou

Will do!  
Bye for now,   to all,
Katy x


----------



## angel83

AWW Jo Hope your ok...

Im still struggling to find out whats going on...

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

angel, easier said than done but try not to worry about the temps, i never found them to be very reliable. anything can effect them so those crampy feelings you have today could be late ovulation. just try not to worry and analyse every little thing (again easier said than done!!) as it wont help stressing about things   

(if only i could take my own advice   )


----------



## angel83

Dont think it is Jo cause i kept doing OPK's 

+opk CD13
-opk since

Im hoping now that im having implantation cramps, i know its early but stranger things can happen. PMA


----------



## angel83

Gonna have chineese for dinner and cheer myself up......


----------



## linlou17

angel83 snap - its a chinese for tea here too!!!!!

we have been late night shopping and i have got a new coat for Christmas off dp its for best i got it form next and am definitely not wearing it for work (maybe just one day to show it off!!!)

yes hair all done!! (no roots no more!! ) i look like a natural blonde     it always feels dead short for about the first week but she always does a good job its my best friend who does it and she does not charge a penny!!!  and miserable me would not have drink last night as trying to be a good girl but my reward for that is a drink and take away tonight!! ( from saint   to sinner!!!!   )

how are you all? work has been fine for me this week ive not stressed (hardly at all!) im like a new woman

have a good night you all sorry i cant catch up ive missed so much in 24hours there were pages!!! ha ha

L x


----------



## linlou17

can i ask i have made me a wall ticker but where do i paste it to in my profile i cant seem to get it on (how useless am i ?.... dont answer that question!)

also my mum is fretting if my scan day falls on xmas day!! will they just do it sooner/later than day 10?


----------



## NuttyJo

you need to paste the ticker into your signature box linlou

you lot are so mean having chinese   i really want it!


----------



## maj79

mmmmmmmmm chinese yes please  

Linlou they wont scan christmas day, things like that in the hospital normaly close. Glad you have had a decent week in work.

Jo I had the glittery ones I now wait in anticipation to see if they are the same   

Hello every one hope you are all ok


----------



## linlou17

cheers jo i was putting it in the ticker box will have another go now

i wanted indian (yum yum yum) but dp fave is chinese and we got indian last time!!


----------



## linlou17

maj will they just do it another day as close as possible or wil i have to wait for next cycle?


----------



## linlou17

yay!!   i did it thank jo!!! xxx


----------



## maj79

Love ya ticker   er as for when exactly I don't know it depends were you are in your cycle when they open I would suspect, but dont just go on what I say   I never had scans through my cycles so maybe I should just shut up


----------



## linlou17

oh well will try not to worry about that at least i will be back on clomid and chances will be better then anyway but my mum keeps on about it ( mums, huh?!)

how are you maj? are you showing yet?


----------



## maj79

Nooooooo not yet   I am only about 8 weeks so a little bit early yet I think, well I hope I actually dread the thought of finding new clothes   you wouldn't think I was a woman


----------



## linlou17

my sister started to show the moment she found out im sure!!! my cousin is pg at moment and at 20wk had gained 3lb my sis had gained 2 stones by then !!!!


----------



## maj79

I am a big girl anyway so prob wont get to see my bump through the weight   Dont even know if my boobs have gone bigger yet and that is something I am looking forward to


----------



## linlou17

ha ha yes always a bonus!!!

all fahion tops look like materinty wear at moment so you will be a trendy mum to be!!   and will look great


----------



## maj79

I know I have a few of them and some really comfy smart jumpers that will do, it will be more work stuff to be honest, but will coss that when it comes to it, still got to have a scan and been told prob wont get one till 15 weeks


----------



## kellixxx

Thank you for all you kind words


----------



## linlou17

what time do they usualy do scans? how is the house hunting going?

kel hope you ar feeling ok hun xx

ooh chinese just arrived might pop back when ive had my feed

bye for now

L xx


----------



## maj79

really want chinese  

It is usual to be about 12-15 weeks but I thought with being under the hospital I would have had an erlier one!

Hi Kels you ok hun


----------



## kellixxx

I'm going to say yes Hun cos Ive turned into the worlds worst winger  

Thanks for asking.xxx


----------



## maj79

We must be rubbing of on each other


----------



## kellixxx

I think so cos i want chinese now


----------



## maj79

Its everyone else having it   I want barbecue spare ribs and steak in the red sauce thing with fried rice


----------



## NuttyJo

i want crispy duck! 

and kel, i think im the worlds worst winger this week   glad you're feeling better


----------



## kellixxx

Ill just have the lot     

Im not better jo im just sick of been a moaning c*w. are you ok ??


----------



## maj79

I dont like crispy duck I always find it chewy   but love the pancakes, hoi sin sauce n cucumber  

How is ya Jo


----------



## kellixxx

Mmmmmmmmmmmm sea weed all hot and crispy Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NuttyJo

pancake rolls..... yummmmmmmmmm

im ok    (am also a good liar   )


----------



## kellixxx

Why what have you done??


----------



## maj79

you dont need to lie to us, come on whinge away we dont mind just measn we will do it back to you at some point


----------



## kellixxx

Come on jo what have you done you have to tell all now


----------



## linlou17

mmmmmm just had fillet steak in cantonese sauce yum yum ive got a full tum!!!  

kel - winge away!!!

jo - spill...


----------



## maj79

NOOOOOOOOOOO linlou that was what I meant by steak in red sauce thing   gutted


----------



## kellixxx

Night night girls.xxxxxxxx


----------



## linlou17

maj soz i did not see that just quickly scanned and so you were all saying what you like so thought would share details of my tea with you!!!!  you will love it even more next time you have it now!!!

night kel x


----------



## linlou17

ps maj just checked back on your post and if it makes you feel any better i had boiled rice!! ( trying to be good!!)


----------



## maj79

Yea thatmakes me feel better   I have justhad to console myself with a piece of chocolate fudge cake that I got of my grandad who is 86 today   And feel rather sick now


----------



## linlou17

happy birthday to maj's grandad!  
glad you got the cake but sorry yu feel sick x
i should send you round the left overs but my dad had permanent first's on them and never says no!!!


----------



## DougalsTwin

mmmmmmmmm.. hot chocolate fudge cake.........  

I'll have to settle for my number 13 chocolate from my advent calendar and a can of coke zero  ...


----------



## maj79

do dad's ever say no 
So are you all ready for christmas  

DougalsTwin sorry but it doesn't have the same ring to it


----------



## DougalsTwin

it's all i've got...


----------



## linlou17

i didnt get an advent calander this year!!   my mum usually buys me and dp one each but didnt this year!!! first time in 28 years i did not get one! i dont even like chocolate but still... i hope i still get a new nightie for xmas eve!!!  

im so excited for xmas but not ready (am i ever!!) got all presents to wrap some still to get and loads of cards to sort HELP!!!


----------



## maj79

I will let you off then DougalsTwin, I wouldhave shared some ake but you were too late  

I dont have chocolate advent calenders I have a ceramic one  

I just have to wrap my stuff, I finished doing my shopping the end of October begining of November


----------



## linlou17

ooh good girl maj!!

night all xx


----------



## Crazy Fi

BLOODY HELL CAN YOU LADIES TALK!

Florence rusty, gonna call you Frusty .. glad your settling in...

No way am I gonna catch up on all those posts...


----------



## maj79

Just having a quiet little chat Fi


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Well I just opened a card addressed to inconticat.. wonder who that could be from   lol if I get funny looks off the postie now I know why lol    

Been out for a curry this evening it was quite nice .. went with male friend and he got me some gorgeous handmade chocolates from France made with cream yummmm  that and a gorgeous baked apple scented candle that smells divine! as a belated house warming pressie.. bless him there was a couple that live in my parents village on the next table and my friend kept threatening to get down on one knee and propose to me in a very loud voice ..just so it would create a bit of gossip in my parents village ..I think the threat to beat him to a pulp if he did put him off tho lol so instead I just said in a big loud voice what a great gay friend he was (he is not gay at all!) 

How are we all I havn't read back so will do that next .. Em I am not at all surprised that you are organised for Christmas ..bet your house looks like a gorgeous grotto  

I took all my Christmas lights into work and decorated my office thought I spend more time there than at home so it may as well be festive !! 

I am really looking forward to Christmas Day going to buy some dvds and yummy food and have a fab day with my purdy furdy cats ... chillin out

Its really cold here tonight -3 and icy everywhere, there were 2 people killed in a car accident this morning their car set fire in a ditch   so thats ruined someones Christmas .. they probably skidded on ice cos it was really icy this morning too.. I hate it when things like that happen near Christmas cos not only have the poor people lost their lives but the family will be sad every year at this time   I wish I could take away everyone's sadness this time of year, everyone who is lonely, or sad needs a great big hug          

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Sometimes it takes horrid things to make us realise how lucky we are  

House not quite down up the way I would like been too tired but will finish it at the weekend

And it sounds like you have had a good night


----------



## wouldloveababycat

ha ha yes I have .. but then I always do when eating food   yeah we are lucky to be alive and able to moan and sing and laugh and be daft and call ourselves funny names and give hugs .. and eat chocolate and chinese .. see back to food again  

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

Not like yous to chat Maj!

Hi Cat sounds like you had fun lol.... get the gossip going lol, thats my kind of humour...... sick and twisted lol 

Oh yeah if anyone wants Chrissy cards and I havent their addres can you pm it to me please 

Im addicted to a game on face book, and Im crap at games as most of you know, but Ive spent nearly every night, noon and spare moment on it all week, how sad is my life... I got a competitive streak and its coming out all warped


----------



## maj79

Will everyone STOP talking about chinese      

Dont get Cat started on more games Fi   What are you addicted to


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Oooh yes lets play games ..brrr its cold in here I need to warm my fingers up lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

That mental blocks Maj... Ctas already played it, yep it is bloody f..f..freezing


----------



## florencerusty

Addicted on ********? Yep me too, but to scrabble if theres any challengers out there

x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

brrrr my fingers are sooooo cold I hate storage heater heating bring back gas its sooo much warmer brrrr I am going to buy one of those things that they advertise in sunday mags that you can just zip yourself up in lol


----------



## Crazy Fi

This weather is reminding me of years ago, no double glazing (oldies only lol) sash windows and not ever ever wanting to leave your warm bed to go to school, but stay under the blankets (yes blankets!!) in your socks and with nose warmed under sheets, euch nasty cold memories!!    those were the days NOT !!


----------



## maj79

Morning All  

Hope you are all ok

Fi thats just made me even colder just thinking about it  

Cat Should just get yourself a nice christmas fleece to wrap round you  

Jo hope you are OK hun  

Angel have you managed to figure out your temping thing yet  

Kels how is you this morning  

Hi Cleg, Angelus, Max, Linlou, Angeldelight, Stalyvegas, K.J.M, Katylou, Florence, Dougalstwin, Mrs Choas, grrr and any one else I forgot, I was trying sooooooooooooo hard then to remember everyone I htink I have popped a blood vessel  

Wahooooo its Friday a lovely 2 days off after today then only a week then christmas       

Snow is falling all around us, children singing, having fun, its the season love and understanding MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## maj79

OK this is soooooo not good, just seen my ticker where it says 11 sleeps till christmas and my hearts just skipped a beat and I nearly peed my pants   Can someone please calm me down


----------



## NuttyJo

sorry for making it seem like i had some juicy gossip that i had lied about... i just meant i was fibbing about being ok   

morning everyone and maj, calm down as we dont wanna have to call you incontimaj


----------



## maj79

Jo    Cant help it Jo feel like I am going to spontanisly ( sp)  combust


----------



## Crazy Fi

Calm down woman!! Its just that pain in the **** day that happens before the good day, which is boxing day (its all over!!)


----------



## maj79

Ta Fi I knew you would be the voice of reason   and my fave day is actually christmas Eve   Its the run up to it all I love the day it's self is a bit pants   Iididnt really just say that


----------



## Crazy Fi

OMG I'm slowly converting Maj!!  

Jo


----------



## maj79

I wouldn't go quite that far Fi


----------



## NuttyJo

i prefer the build up to the actual day too

fi, have sent you a pm on ********

ugh better go back to scrubbing


----------



## wouldloveababycat

NO STEP AWAY FROM THE FI EM SHE WILL TURN YOU INTO A BAH HUMBUG


----------



## NuttyJo

got a new pic for you all on my avatar


----------



## Crazy Fi

Too late!! Im behind you Maj!! ....oh no shes not!.....Oh yes she is.......

Ive got between now and then to convert her into an anti Christmas Eve patriot!! *HEE HEE HEE * (evil pantomime laugh!!)


----------



## NuttyJo

is it too early to want chinese?


----------



## linlou17

hi just on lunch break

jo its never too early to think about food for me im just stuffing my face now!!!

is everybody ready for the weekend?


----------



## maj79

Jo its never too early to think about chinese  

Dont worry Cat Fi can never convert me  

Linlou I can't WAIT for the weekend wahoooooooo, not that I am doing much   putting more deccy's up and wrapping my christmas presents


----------



## Clomidia

Hi  

Is this the right place to hang out?  

I've posted a long-winded message on the intro's board but wanted to say hello, and hope to get to know you all better during 2008. 
Briefly, we are TTC No1 since Dec 05, so feeling really a bit sad right now (and I have that stupid cold that's doing the rounds, so that's not helping!). We have unexplained infertility; everything seems "perfect" (as my gynae loves to say - I'm beginning to hate that word) but nothing has ever happened. I've had two failed cycles with clomid - and have been off this cycle and last as well. Back on it again in January. The side effects weren't too bad, so I thought, but now I'm thinking about it, I might be going a wee bit   afterall  

Oh, and am 34, DH 40, and my sis has just announced she's PG - first babs in the family. Dreading seeing everyone over Christmas for this very selfish, inconsiderate reason


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya girls

Just sat here 'hanging' from the works do last night   And I kept saying I wasn't going to drink   I got a little bit merry    Feeling a bit guilty today, you know 'just in case' and all that     

Well there are just too many pages to catch up on so 

         

Does that cover everyone  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Crazy Fi

Just started bleeding   ... this is it for me


----------



## linlou17

fi       are you ok chuck? xx


----------



## NuttyJo

oh im so sorry fi   im here if you want to talk hun   you've helped me a lot lately so i want to try and do the same for you


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sorry to hear that hunny   have you thought about having a chat with your Dr for advice as I am sure they would not put you on 200mg if they thought there was any huge risk it may be that you could drop down to 150mg if you are really worried; do your tests show that you ovulate ?


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ive done an ovulation test every day, and the only response I got was one day where I had a fainter line not a stronger one.... so guess Im not even ovulating, the doc made it quite clear shed only help me further if I was... and no point in going it alone unless I was ovulating..   but thanks anyway girls.... xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh hunny     wish I could make things better for you x


----------



## linlou17

fi


----------



## Shooting star

Fi

Sorry to hear your news. Have they considered giving you the HCG trigger injections with the clomid? I did not ovulate at all on clomid without these injections. They timed the injections using the follicle tracking scans.

Hi to everyone else

SS


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies
Fi  am so sorry my lovely 
Welcome Clomidia 

Our Cleg is out of action at the moment as she has done her back in and can't get comfy enough to get online, not even on the lappy  She says to say  to you all, and sends her love 

Rosie and Emilia are doing fine, but Rosie is having internet problems and can't get online at the moment. She sends her love to everyone, and says she is missing you all 

Hope everyone is ok?

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## maj79

Right Fi here is were I show how much I haven't picked up since I have been on here   But I see you are only early in your cycle so couldn't this be a kinda good thing   what day did you start using opk's, as maybe you did ov but early then you thought so that is why AF is here or why you have started bleeding   You know me I am not the kind to try and get your hope up but it was just a thought   Anyways big   to you  


Thanks for the updates Mrs Choas  

Welcome Clomidia


----------



## chocolateellie

Sorry to hear about that, Fi.     Stupid ovulation tests never worked for me, even the cycle i got pg. Apparently it's possible to miss your surge.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]                                                          [/fly]Cat xx


----------



## kellixxx

Aww sorry fi i do hope your dr can help you      


Hi all have a good weekend 

kel


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Girls 

Well I am feeling very up in the air. I had a disiplinary meeting at work yest as I have had a few occasions of sickness since my final written warning in March. They have dismessed me   
Not really let rip with the   or   Will is waiting for me to explode one way or the other   I can appeal within 10 days and don't have to work my notice, so will have 4 weeks pay still. Really don't think I will bother with an appeal. There are certain things that I run at work so feel very  leaving them in the doodoo, am going to go into work when no staff are there (other than my team leader) and clear out my desk and bin anything I have worked on, cause they aint getting it 
At least I dont have to deal with customers and their "I have 10 people for dinner and don't have a working dishwasher"  
If you hear of any jobs give us a shout  

Fi ~ Sorry to hear that you have started to bleed. Is it enough for AF ?   


Love n Hugs 
Shelley Xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos

aww Shelley hun 
Do you want me to send my elephants round to poop in the office? 

Take care hun
Lotsa love
Gayn 
XX


----------



## Shellebell

Ooooo that would be sooo good


----------



## linlou17

ah shel sorry to hear about your job hope you get something new soon.  i have meeting next week at work re sickness!! its a 3/12 review but have had 1 day off since last meeting its so hard and people just dont understand sometimes feel like just a number!!! i am fighting at the moment not to work in theatre as can affect fertility and can cause harm to baby in early pregnancy and it has been such an ordeal i finally have got cons to write a letter forbidding me from going there!!!  keep your chin up have a lovely christmas and enjoy the time off and the reduced stress it may do you the world of good

L x


----------



## Clomidia

Fi,   for you 

Shellebell, sorry to hear about your job  

Thanks for the welcome ladies. Am gearing myself up for lots of  over the next couple of weeks...  Might as well make the most of all this time off up to and over Christmas - ha!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Shellebell said:


> Ooooo that would be sooo good


Your wish is my command my lovely! Consider it done...and the elephants have just been fed!








 

Gayn
XX


----------



## chocolateellie

Boo, sorry to hear that, shel! Good on you though for binning the work. Why do companies treat their hard workers like poo sometimes? I'm also glad to hear bout those elephants!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooooh can my collection of elephants join in


----------



## wouldloveababycat

[fly]         [/fly]


----------



## wouldloveababycat

and my collection of ...


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Is everyone piddled on Mulled wine or something ? or just out on the razzle ?


----------



## cleg

not bloody talkin to you lot   what you think your playing at it was on page 27 last time i looked  

are you all ok me mad muckers  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh how are you my darlin..hows the back?


----------



## cleg

bit better hun ta, wasnt gonna go back to work but dont get any money while im off + struggling to catch up after been off after me op, soooo think gonna hobble in on monday  

wont be on much longer though hun just popped on to see how you all getting on + mad as ever i see  

xxx


----------



## LAM

Sorry to hear your new Shell.... hopefully 2008 will be a good year for you and tyou will find a job you love.

Merry Christmas to you all...

L


----------



## *kateag*

Awww!! Cleg hun! Hope the back eases up soon, missed your posts on here!

Fi, sorry to hear your news hun,   is there anything the consultant will do for you? Hope you are ok. xx

Shell, sorry to hear about your job hun, but well done you for the positive thinking and dumping the work!! Like it!!! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm booked in for my baseline scan on wednesday to check all is quiet, then think I will be starting clomid on feb's af if all goes to plan!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Bum   I wanted Rhydian to win X Factor ..but the other one is good too so guess I am happy that he won rather than those poppy yuucky smiley smiley pair   its soooo quiet on here today without Jo and Em rabbiting for pages


----------



## *kateag*

Same difference! Thank GOD they went first!!

I like Leon!!!


----------



## cleg

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hope your ok hunny + you not being on here means you have some quality time with DH hun   let us know how its going  

Fi i presume the flipping Con has cut you loose   its not fair hunny + here if you need a ear  

Catty Cat Cat   i tell you that moggy that was left behind has now took up residence in my home   she's lovely + comes in now, so much so cant bloody get her out  

Kateag hows it going with you hunn? well its late now so by the time you reply i could be gone so will check back tommorow  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

just a quick one to say why i wasnt on here nattering away today! 

ok, so me and dh had a nice morning together and went out for lunch, then i went to my grandads for a bit but dh rang me saying he was on his way to hospital...   he had taken Ice for a walk and a goose decided to try and attack them so Ice decided he wanted an early xmas meal and tried to eat the goose   dh got his hand in the way and ended up being bitten! Ice was wrestled to the ground and prized off the goose (which we're hoping is ok as its like they're celebs in our village) and dh just left the dogs in the kitchen whilst he went to hospital... with the new bag of dog food sitting there too. anyway, got home and Ice had gorged himself on the food and was really bloated, so we rang the vets and they said it could be potentially fatal and to get him there asap   they've just rang and said they've done the xray and tummy is really full but he should be ok. hes thrown a load of it up and pooed some out too so we've just got to wait and see what they say in the morning. 

what a day! 

good thing is me and dh are talking and seem to be ok right now   

night night xxx


----------



## cleg

flipping mad dog   poor DH having to fight with him but bless ice he must have thought crimbo come early with a big fat goose offering himself   greedy git too eating all that food, ee hun only you lot ey, how is DH by the way ? wellll we know how the dog is ?

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Cleg the cat knew where it would be well looked after bit like my extra one lol.. Jo glad you are getting on better it will take time hunny ..I am off to bed now nanite xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I have my app with the consultant this week and I am getting really nervous wondering what the outcome is going to be .. not ideal timing is it week before Christmas so hope there is some hope he can offer but then I promised myself if it is false hope that I would go down the adoption route and not put myself through anymore ...  guess I won't be able to decide until he tells me what is what!
Cat x


----------



## Lisakitty

Hi girls
another week of ups and downs I see. I can really only get on at the weekend and find so many new posts when i do!!!

I had my hospital appointment on Friday it wasn't great news. I ov'd my first month but progesterone only 22 this month shows I haven't ov'd yet as it was only at 1.1 They also said that hubby's SA was too low for their liking and it looks that spontaneous pregnancy isn't going to happen  
I'm to be referred to the fertility clinic at another hospital (so far just been at gyn clinic) and they will do a lay & dye then go for IUI. 
I don't know how long that will take but as i have to lose a lot of weight before they will go ahead with the IUI I should be hoping it will take a while. If the IUI doesn't work then it's another hospital I have to go to and they need an even lower BMI before starting treatment. Looks like a new year of lettuce for me.
I've to keep going with the clomid which i thought was odd but i suppose i could still get pregnant 

I just don't know what to think about it all. I'm fed up feeling sorry for myself!

Lisa x


----------



## NuttyJo

lisa, hope you get some answers soon 

 cat, good luck for the appointment, im here if you want to talk hun

cleg! glad to see you're back again. hope you're feeling ok  

fi, hows you today?   

big   to everyone else

dh is ok, got his thumb bandaged up and is on anti biotics incase of infection. he has to go back wednesday for a check up.

ice has been collected from the vets but ive taken him to another fosterer as i cant risk having him here anymore, especially as we have our niece round tomorrow and dont want him to bite her.

love jo xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Thanks Jo hunny   AF arrived today a week and a bit early so that may explain why I feel so emotional today ... on the bright side at least it should be over with a bit of luck by Christmas Day when it was due ! 

Going for a kip as really tired ..think its being out in the cold and then coming back in the warm.. 

Cat x


----------



## maj79

Hi All hope you are all ok


----------



## linlou17

hi all af started today feel let down but i knew i was not pg and at least they are getting more regular and can now start clomid tomorrow but my scan date will fall on boxing day so im hoping can still have it done a day or two later i hope i have not missed out his cycle.

jo hows the hubby?

lisa i am joining you on new year of lettuce me and dp been put on healthy eating plan by cons

cat at least we can have a   free christmas

L x


----------



## cleg

aw Cat sweetie your right its never gonna come at a good time so best get it out the way ey then yu can only go forward which is always good   oh + that bloody cat has fleas  

Fi i really hope your ok babe  

Jo dont blame you for putting the dog out, safety 1st ey, dont think he would bite anyone intentionally but if anyone gets in the way we know the consequences so you done the best thing, hope DH's thumb gets better soon, my my girls we all know how a man neeeeeds his hands dont we  

Maj oh gobby one how we doing hun ?

Linlou so sorry   i know it dont get easier  

right big helloooos to al tonight, Rosie hope you are havin great fun sweet  

Angelus how are you doing ? hope you arent as bad now dear  

right nowt from me, my life isnt exciting enough for something to happen from yesterday to today oh apart from a flea jumping of the cat onto me     

xxx


----------



## linlou17

im really upset too as my cousin came to visit earlier, she has found out last week that she has lost her baby and when she went for scan it has not grown past 5-6 weeks and she should be about 12 weeks and she called her sister (who is also pg) and told her and she was like "oh well on my scan you could see...." well you get the idea i could have cried there and then for her but knew that would not help. why are people so self centred and ignorant towards other peoples feelings?   i guess unless you are one of the unlucky ones you dont think about how hard it is

ooh tummy sore and bloated and clomid tomorrow. the scans to measure follicles are they usually done each month?


----------



## cleg

aw so sorry for your cousin    flipping eck life is so cruel when you get excited about your scan + have to come out dealing with that + then to have a god awful sister who is so consumed in their own little perfect bubble aaarrrgghhhh   why the hell did she continue to talk about her great scan experience when her sisters heart is breaking, some people are beyond me, i hope you will be ok hunny lotsa hugs + tlc for you i reckon  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

thanks cleg i really need it am feeling dreadful christmas is going to be hard watching my sister and parents with my wonderful nieces wishing for all the world i could give them a cousin to join in the fun.  my cousin probably didnt mean to be so cruel and her sister said if she had told her she would have been upset too but why dont people THINK its so selfish i received a text from a girl at work last night to announce she had just given birth i mean why oh why text ME the day she had baby there must be a million other people to tell i dont even know her so well. gosh im miserable today


----------



## maj79

Cleg just been keeping the place ticking over while you have been gone, I can rest my voice well my fingers now your back   Glad your back is a bit better.

Linlou


----------



## cleg

linlou have a nice relaxing night hunny + try get some good sleep after nice hot bath  

Maj aw god bless ya   mind i must say i dont natter as much as you  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Its either natter on here or do some work and I know which one I would go for everytime


----------



## linlou17

have decided to treat us to fried rice and as of tomorrow on healthy eating and our very best behaviour as i re start clomid tomorrow im really hoping it works this time


----------



## Crazy Fi

Hi all.

Spoke to Rosie, she said to say shed be back soon, all is well with her... And Maj she was really pleased to hear your news hun and said to congratulate you xx


----------



## maj79

Morning All 

Cheers for that Fi. How are you today missus  

Angel just read your diary     for you 

Jo how is it going   have you had a good weekend  

Kel you looking forward to DH coming home for xmas  

Cat have you got your tree up yet  

Max, Angelus and cleg hope you are all fine and dandy   

To all else   for you 

Well I am now offically done for christmas, everything is wrapped and under the tree ( apart from the ones back in the wardrobe as I couldn't fit them under  ) All the cards are written and sent, the deccys are up, so now I have just got to sit back, relax and drive every one about while they get drunk


----------



## NuttyJo

mornin

i feel like a virgin again   not gone without you know what for sooooooo long!   

i have tummy cramps, not sure whats going on as ive got more cm again... but am pretty sure i did ovulate about cd17   although didnt do opks this time and also it wasnt as painful as the last few months. sposed to be going for a cd21 blood test today but not much point as dont really need to know if i ov'd as didnt have bms. 

hows everyone today?

maj... wanna wrap my pressies? i love the thought of doing it but then get bored and grumpy!


----------



## maj79

Jo there is something in the air as it is a 'no go' area here as well   But DP climbing the walls as it's all down to me  

As for the wrapping, I am going to have to say this quietly so Fi doesnt hear me, but not a chance, 6 hrs it took me on Saturday and 2 yesterday, I am never wrapping another bloomin present again. Next year everything has to be square boxes and they are all just getting shoved in gift bags


----------



## angel83

Morning Ladies

Jo Sorry about DH Finger, hope he is ok - You should still got for you day 21 test. It will give you confidence for next cycle that clomid has been doing its end of the bargin. Plus you will have an idea if you ovulated when you think you did.

Maj - 6hours wrapping - you must have some friends.. haha

Angel83


----------



## NuttyJo

lol probably most of the pressies are for maj from maj angel, you know what shes like     

i dont know if i could face going for the blood test as things are still a bit up in the air with dh and it would probably upset me knowing that i did ovulate and had a wasted month   not sure if that makes sense though. i dunno if we're trying next cycle or not either so just think we need to concentrate on us for a bit and not ttc. i dont want false hope   

angel, just read your diary   sounds promising!


----------



## maj79

It wasn't all mine Angel I done my mum's and my grandad's for them as well as they cant do it   And I somehow managed to end up with all of DP's family and DP's DD's stuff, he worked a quick one on me there  

Cat when is your cons appoitment it's soon isn't it hun  

You know me so well Jo   How was the weekend with DH hun, are things getting back on track a bit more yet ?? Or do you at least both know were you are with each other ??


----------



## NuttyJo

erm kinda ish sort of maj     we've not really chatted about things, just trying to have some fun and be with each other for a bit. need to try and remember all the things we love about one another and yesterday we did have such a laugh watching an alan carr dvd. hes got today off work (although hes just had to pop to work to collect a laptop or summit) and so we can spend the day together. i might get him to help wrap xmas pressies!   im trying to remain positive that things will be ok but a do get the odd, 'oh god what if it doesnt' thought   

on a brighter note, we've both started drinking our xmas stash of alcohol already   i know drink will not solve things but it blumin helps relax me! 

maj, i think cats appointment is sometime this week, i did have 22nd in mind but not sure about that though


----------



## maj79

Get him to help wrap the presents do you want a divorce woman     
All you can do to start Jo is take small steps, and it is amasing the difference changing or sorting the little things out can make     

I knew it was soon, I half remember her saying something the other day but as I say only half remember


----------



## NuttyJo

lol did you really have to mention divorce TWICE missy?!!     

hes better at wrapping than me.... sometimes wonder if hes gay   he does the ironing too as im crap at it   (thats what i say anyway!!)


----------



## maj79

What are you on about I haven't mentioned it twice    

Never knock an man for ironing, I wish DP would do mine for me I try hard to be crap at it and he just says that it shows I need more practice   Dp is the same with wrapping as well he is much better then me which is even more reason to be peeved I got stuck with it all


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its 21st Jo/Em x


----------



## maj79

Just didn't want to miss it without sending you lots of           and a


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh i was close then cat. wishing you lots and lots of luck hun     have you got someone to go with you? i hope so   

and maj you poop head, editing your post like that to make me seem like im seeing double   i hant started drinking yet today!!!


----------



## maj79

It's the left over dregs of Gin still left in your alcohol blood system from the other night  Honest


----------



## NuttyJo

slanderous! 

  also another good excuse not to have a blood test done!


----------



## maj79

Glad to have given you another excuse  

It is sooooo cold, I just want to go home and put my pj's on


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj... a.k.a. "Ba humbug apprentice"     ..... glad you all sorted. Im all over the shop hun, just dont know whats going on a/f stopped after just small bleed, prob just a/f getting ready  . But now just as Ive decided to see doc before calling it quits, I ring up to find that shes not available till Feb  for some strange reason, must be personal. But that leaves me out in the cold, she had agreed to help me and now Im stuck, if I go and see another doc, they're not gonna help..... So bloody frustrating !!

Jo. I think thats wise, as you need to sort out your foundations with DH as a priority hun...glad to hear your on the right path though hun. you pisshead lol

Hi Angel and Cat and all you other ladies...


----------



## maj79

Do you have any more clomid left or is that one of the reasons you had to go and see her, sorry hun I know you have said but brain a bit scatty   . First of all you have to wait and see what this cycle brings you and you never know it might be fate that the doc isn't there


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yes Ive got plenty of clomid, but due to worries about taking it continuously at such high dose, was reason Im thinking of calling it a day, so looks like its been taken out of my hands....


----------



## maj79

Aw Fi here's hoping you dont need any more help


----------



## angel83

Fi i hope you get sorted out soon. Could you not try speaking to another doctor anyway and tell them that "she said she would do" and now shes off so "you will have to arrange it". 

Thats the way i would approach it anyway..


----------



## Crazy Fi

Ok kicked myself up the bum (and nearly lost me foot in the crevice   )  Ho Ho Ho Merry Christmas, and all that crap   

Thanks Maj   

Angel gonna try that, but dont hold out much hope, anyhow putting it on hold until after Crimbo, else Ill bring all the buggers down..


----------



## cleg

awww Cat cant believe its friday, i really hope like the girls have said you have someone with you  

Fi Fi me dearie have pm'ed you hun  

Jo did i hear you say virgin  pah you yeah right  

maj didnt realise you were tryin g to get on par with Fi in the humbug area ??   sounds like your doing well too  

glad to hear all is good with rosie  

big hello to all, angelus, angel, linlou, oh everyone   right i am going to work today but gonna take it easy   dont want to put meself completely out of action again now do i  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

you be careful cleg   dont wanna make it worse now do you 

fi, its worth speaking to another doctor hun, you never know what they might suggest. is there no other options open to you?     

and can i please join you on the bah humbug group cos ive just wrapped up my xmas prezzies and am now totally hacked off! its such a friggin crap job    have you ever tried wrapping a blumin turkey baster?!   its harder than it looks! 

im starvin but waiting for dh to get back from dropping a pc off that hes fixed (on his day off   ) so we can have lunch.... rumble rumble


----------



## maj79

TURKEY BASTER   ​


----------



## NuttyJo

yes


----------



## Mrs Chaos

maj79 said:


> TURKEY BASTER   ​


    

I was thinking that too Maj!


----------



## maj79

Never mind just yes, you need to expand on that, why ? who for ?? and yet again WHY


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha.... its a christmas pressie for my little sis. shes moving into her own house with her bloke early next year and shes asked for housey type things for xmas. i saw it and it made me laugh so much that i had to buy it!   did think about keeping it to try some home insemination out though....


----------



## Mrs Chaos

jo_robinson01 said:


> did think about keeping it to try some home insemination out though....


Well make sure you've washed it before you wrap it up for her hunni


----------



## maj79

Jo I really think you need to consider coming off the clomid   I almost understood when you said it made you laugh, but you proper   me with the thought about keeping it bit  

Mrs Choas do you have a secton for people who have totally gone   while on these tablets


----------



## Mrs Chaos

maj79 said:


> Mrs Choas do you have a secton for people who have totally gone  while on these tablets


   Most of us became mods!


----------



## maj79

That explains sooooo many thngs


----------



## NuttyJo

lol thats me!!!

oh guess what maj.... got your card! almost the same as i got but not quite lol


----------



## maj79

At least you no I like to show my friendship by the expence of things


----------



## NuttyJo

a whopping whole quid of friendship there maj!


----------



## maj79

Well not really you would have to divide the pound into 24 so it would be more like 4 1/2 p ish, well there was postage on top


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha, i thought that after i posted.... and postage?!! did i hear you say postage?!! mrs franker lady


----------



## maj79

But it was written in love


----------



## Crazy Fi

Yeah thats it Jo   . Plus a/f is here  

Thank you Cleg, 

Bloody hell Cleg I got followers lol ... a clomid congregation of bah humbugs  

Maj does your ass squeak when you walk, ?

Mrs Chaos    ...


----------



## Crazy Fi

just been Christmas food shopping!!! Went to the shop that begins with Waitr....   bloody hell ..how much!! Then went on to icelan.., and had my assertive "icelan.. rage moment" Hate bloody queues at the best of times... so when they got only one till open and a massive queue, and then !! they open a second one and the few people at the back go to run to it, having no consideration for the people who've been queueuing.. Well Crazy fi turns into >..... "Super Fi" ......and blocks them all with her self and her trolley and allows the people in front to go through, then comments to them all  about selfish people etc.... and eyeballs them one by one,daring them to challenge her....  and they never     (Perks of being 6ft tall and 6ft wide lol ) but seriously it makes me really mad, little old people and all who were queueing, just getting ignored... well thats me soap box moment


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Mrs Chaos ..how do I apply    

Fi are you trying to say that Em is a tight ****    

Jo I wouldn't recommend a turkey baster you would need quite a man to fill that   a syringe would work better hunny    

Fi you and Me both .. I am flooding again ruined yet more bedding last night .. bar wearing  a nappy I don't know what to do I might get some of those bed mat things except the way i toss and turn they would be scrumpled up in one corner and I would be in the other   if I go for adoption I might ask for a hysterectomy no periods would be great  

Fi I would carry on with the pills but that is just me personally; you have to do what is right for you hunny   February is not that far away so have a break this cycle and then go for it again for a couple of months I am sure that they would not have prescribed them if they thought there was a big risk..  

Jo I love wrapping pressies you should have brought them round here  

Cleg ..No I am going to app on my own .. I am actually a lot worse if I have someone with me it makes me think in my head that it a lot more serious   and I want to be able to have a good cry on my own if things don't go so well.. only thing is it is first thing in the morning so have to go straight into work afterwards but my boss knows all about it so will give me space if I need it I think.. how is the back?  

Anyway I fully expect them to tell me that as it is so close to Christmas that they have a miracle for me   its a bit late for me to be a virgin but the miracle birth bit would be fine..I am free on Christmas Day  

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh Fi well done you I am proud of you hunny x


----------



## maj79

ooooooooo I better get my wd40 out 

Fi sorry AF got you hun, but what better time to do your food shopping to take it out on all those poor unsuspecting selfish people


----------



## angel83

Hi All


   

This is to all of you for being such special people. Even though i already have a Son, I find myself in this TTC journey again. I never thought I would meet such lovely people who are so full of the right advice. And who accept me here even though I am already blessed.

 

To all of you for xmas i wish for loads of BFP's and i know that ill get my own when the time is right.

I hope you can here me santa - All these girls have been good to me this year and im giving my wish to them.

Angel83


----------



## cleg

well i have survived work, just, must have a little sit down tommorow when ther, i know i aint there for for long but being on my feet has taken its toll a wee bit + think may very well suffer, but we keep going  

i have done all me mitmas shopping barr dad (awkward **** he is)   he is really hard to buy for   all the pressies have been wrapped + under the tree for 2 weeks, DP has already got his main pressie, well he told me what he wanted so i ordered it then when i was at work it arrived + obviousloy he knew what it was so thought he would open it + its been in hos possesion ever since   it a NINY DS LITE keeps him quiet, well ish, not good when he sits there with the earphones in grunting at brain training when he gets it wrong    

xxx


----------



## linlou17

hi girls i have just taken my first tablets now i am back on the crazy pills as its has been a while since i was last on them i am aching form tip to toe but work has been ok.  however i am frustrated with hospital i realise that it is christmas for the staff too but as my luck would have it my 10 scan has fallen on boxing day and so they will not be there but i rang today to try to arrange for 27th or 28th and the nurse is off from now until 3rd of jan!!!!!!!!!   i explained last week i was told she would be at work inbetween xmas and new year and they said they would check and get back to me and they have not called me back   its difficult enough with out all this messing around - why is nothing ever straight forward for me?!!! wait til the clomid kicks in and i'll not cope oh happy days!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Angel hope you get your second special little bundle very soon hunny x     

Cleg I quite fancy that brain training game ..shame you have to buy the Nintendo thing to go with it lol.. my brain needs a bit of training! 

Linlou sorry your dates have not worked out well .. are you having injections or anything ..cos if not if you just have regular bms then you may still be in luck      

Em I love the smell of wd40     it is very good for getting rid of sticky marks and sticky bits where labels etc have been..


----------



## cleg

10 scan  yes got me thick head on   is that your tracking scan hun  if yes try not to worry, you can still get down with the baby making regardless, i know you would have liked to know whats going on  in there but you make good what you have hun    have you any OPK's (not that they bloody work  )

i didnt have any scans till my last cycle on clomid, that wasnt even because i was on clomid it was to see if my hydros had returned, i just got down with the jiggy as often as i could in the hope of falling BUT TAKE NOTE the reason i never was because my tubes were blocked not cos the clomid didnt work, if my tubes were clear i personally think the clomid would have worked a treat  

xxx


----------



## cleg

sorry Cat didnt see your post + have to add i completely agree that you need brain training   along with all the others on here  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

cat was hoping scan would show follicles mature size and would be given injection on the day but i guess we just carry on as we were this cycle now its just so typical i knew it would work like this for me!!!

brain train game looks ace but we priced console up and it was £100 so we passed on it!!!

angel what a lovely message lots of     and a big   to you form me x


----------



## NuttyJo

we have that for the wii.... i didnt get a very heavy brain! not suprising really


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Whatya saying Cleg


----------



## linlou17

sorry clegg i meant 10 day scan to check size of follicles but i did not have before when on clomid 50mg and have waited so long for them to do something as its is around 6 months since last took clomid and now trust me that it would fall in the holidays!! we will just have to " keep trying!" (as my mum says!!!)  and if no luck will hopefully get it done next cycle but its so hard to work out when ov as cycles vary each time although last 3 have been more regular so fingers crossed (again!)  god i feel fat and aching i hate that


----------



## linlou17

jo dp has ps3 and dont think they do games like that for it   they all seem to be boys games or the ones we have are anyway!!!!


----------



## cleg

hhhmmm i think you knowhowwwwwww  

i must say even though the the DS lites are 100 squid they are well worth it, i didnt think so until i seen this one + ey its brill, he has got scrabble for it + a spelling one + they are really good, i tell you they are be good for kids all this learning they can do on them 

he has to do brain training 1 then he can advance (not likely) to 2 + there is a eye training one now to help your coordination

linlou my cycles went all over too hunny, just get jiggy jiggying hun every other day if you can  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i have to get jiggy everyother day dp thinks its his god given right!! (randy bugger!) hopefully this higher dose of clomid will be just what i need. i was going to get ds for xmas put opted for a new coat which i was in desperate need of ive almost finished buying but still to wrap cant be bothered tonight but will definitely set to tomorrow


----------



## linlou17

ah cleg i like those snowmen they are so cute


----------



## cleg

sorry just had a fight with the Cat trying to get a flea collar on it + she is now playing the abused Cat   chheky witch she is she invades my home + she's even got her own bowls now + her own spot in the kitchen + claimed me bloody dressing gown  

yep like the snowmen too well thought i better put summit in there  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

pets hey? they take over our doggy sleeps on our bed and takes up all the room (im sure she doubles in size when she is on there!!) and if we dare to move and disturb her she growls under her breath and sighs really loudly!! im convinced she would tut and roll her eyes if she could!!


----------



## Shellebell

linlou ~ We have exactly the same reaction from our cat  
Cleg ~ Our cat has the run of 2 houses (we live next door to my FIL)  He claims the bottom shelf of his airing cupboard when he is cold,  the claws def come out if he ain't ready to come out. 
Angel ~ Loads of      and   back at ya hun 
Fi ~   I have to tackle the food shops tomorrow  

Love n Hugs to all
Shelley Xxx


----------



## angeldelight78

hiya ladies

hows everyone? ready for xmas?

i see many of you in the christmas spirit 

im on cd9 today and so far so good no major symptoms considering im on 150mg now & 100mg made me poorly dont wanna speak to soon had clear stretchy ewcm after midnight last night (not sure what that was all about)  

im so bloody cold today, was it me or is that wind icey today??


----------



## angelus

Hello all you crazy ladies......

Am joining some of you on the food shop tomorrow...cant wait...NOT! I cant manage to go out at the best of times but cant rely on DH to get the christmas food shop as we are on a budget and he will come back with stuff i hate or we dont need ( not that we ever need the christmas nibbles! )

Had nearly 2 hours of contractions on sat night. freaked the living daylights out of DH! Really painful, was holding on to the door frame! Have been moaned at everyday since by family to go see MW but they stopped...i didnt give birth...little man is still really active and MV and hosp is crap!

So thats my excitement for the week! Bring on christmas!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Hey little boy stop giving your Mummy heart failure   Angelus you must have been terrified - I hope it was just braxton hicks practice contractions


----------



## linlou17

gosh angelus you must have been scared!!!! are you sure you are ok? think you are going to have your hands full when the little man arrives!!   if your MW is no good maybe you should go to gp if you feel you need to be checked all the best and take care.  poor dh i bet his face was a picture?!!!


----------



## angelus

I think i am just a cruel cruel woman as i enjoyed DH panicking! HE HE HE
It was a little scary but i had this with my DD. The only thing i know i have to be careful of is that my "practise contractions" actually make me dilate and i was walking around 3cm dilated for 2 months before i had my DD prematurely 5 weeks early! 
Linlou... you are spot on..i will def go to docs to get checked out of it happens again...im a little too relaxed about it for everyones liking! To be honest i think im trying not to think about it in any kind of serious context as its nearly christmas and i have too much to do!

xxx


----------



## angelus

FI......your inbox is full again xx


----------



## angeldelight78

can someone please say if ive done somethin wrong as no one seems 2 notice everytime i post

hope havent said or done anything wrong


----------



## Shellebell

Angel ~ I get the same hun. This lot   WAY too fast to mention everyone   BTW I have had some really odd cm all thou this last cycle  
Angelus ~ Is it that you are 'too relaxed' or 'sticking your head in the sand'   I bet your DH is on tenderhooks now   

Shelley Xxx


----------



## angelus

Shellebell...isnt that the best way to have a man?   

AD78 ...My fault hun...i posted at the same time as you! Yes bl**dy icey wind today.Was not impressed at having to stand in the playground earlier!

xxxx


----------



## maj79

Aw Angeldelight and Shellebell I remember all too well what it is like when I joined, it took me agessssssss to get the 'flow' of the thread, no one will mean to ignore you as Shell said it goes soooo quick that there are times you miss things sorry.  
As for the CM I am usless with that sort of thing so cant be any help sorry   Also When my dose was upped I found I had less side effects etc then the lower   But hope you are OK  

Angelus hope you manage to wind DH while the little fella stays in there    

We ( me nad mummy dearest   ) Have decided to do our christmas food shopping about 2 in the morning Fri/sat, I want to do it on-line but she is having non of it  

Linlou just make sure you get plenty of 'quality' time with DH  

Cleg take it easy in work missus you dont want to be laid up over 'mitmas'  

Hope every one else is ok


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls, 

Just a flying visit to say hi, bl**dy freezing today!!!  

Angelus, I would love to have seen dh's face!!! Bless him! Take it easy though hun! Got someone to push the trolley for you?

Angel delight, it moves so fast on here hun if you blink you miss!! Im new on here as well and it's hard to get into the swing of things!!

Hope everyone ok. 
x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't think anyone means to ignore anyone else on here think its just cos we rabbit on so much it is easy to miss posts and we can only retain so much info  .   and Angelus's post was rather distracting   and I don't know about others but I don't tend to answer if I don't know the answer to someones question as I think that someone who does will come along soon .. and answer it rather than me muddle about trying to answer  

I am ready for Christmas ..Mr Tesco is coming tomorrow and I work in town so any last minute bits I can get during the day.. as long as the Cats get their yummy Christmas Dinner they will be happy.. and yes it is blooomin cold .. please don't think that this is a clicky thread or anything I hate the thought of anyone thinking that and I don't think it is at all .. I tend to nip on here and don't always have time to read through every post so will perhaps do a quick reply.. will try to make an effort to look out for your posts hunnys cos don't want you all sad at Christlemass     

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

to all x


----------



## Clomidia

Hi Ladies ... wow! you do know how to      LOL 

I am busily trying to keep up with everything, but hope to get the hang of it all soon. 

Linlou, hope you feel better soon, hun, posted on the other thread (getting confused  ) 

I'm very impressed by so many of ye having your presents done and wrapped already - I still haven't finished shopping! Normally, I am all organised way in advance but this year we were on holidays most of November and I've never really managed to get into the swing of it since. I popped into Debenhams on the way home tonight and it was very... uninspiring... might start to panic soon  

And yes, it's FREEEZING outside 

xx


----------



## *kateag*

Awww!!! 

Could you tell Mr Tescos to pop round to me after he's left you hun? I've not done ANY food shopping yet!!


----------



## Clomidia

Crossed posts wouldloveababycat... Everyone has been so welcoming here, thanks for the    

(oh, and am daring to do my food shopping at 8am on Christmas Eve... it could be a disaster   )


----------



## maj79

Clomidia are you mad   I know I have to take my auntie on christmas eve morning but we are going at 6'oclock   to make sure we get everything. Its going to be sooo cold and she can scrap the ice of the windows as she's the one that wants to go  

Getting butterflies this time next week it will be christmas eve   and I want be drunk for a change   it will certaintly be different


----------



## maj79

Oh and at the danger at sounding shallow Angeldelight, have you got a ring yet


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em you shallow never ..lol squeaky **** maybe but never shallow or was that Cleg duh I forget! 

Yes shall I send Mr Tesco round to you all he can come down your chimneys and fill your houses with yummy food and put it all magically away so when you open your cupboards they overflow with yummy things..

As long as he brings my mega nighttime soak up everything towels I don't care about anything else .. 

Come back Rosie we miss you x but we love Mrs Chaos too ..so we might have to adopt her x
Cat x


----------



## maj79

Morning All

Thanks god it's not so cold today, didn't haave to scrap my car  

Yep Cat it was me, dont worry you are not getting that demented yet  

Jo how are you today ??

Kel are you going to show your face today  

Angelus how are you feeling today ??

Kateag is your DD getting all excited for Father Christmas  

Fi how are you  

Hello, Angel83, Angeldelight, Shellebell, Cleg, Mrs Choas and the mulitude of others I have no doubt forgot  

Well I have my first midwife appoitment at 11.30 today   Going to try and get a scan before 15 weeks


----------



## NuttyJo

hi everyone

maj, good luck today and demand a scan! do what i said to do   

sorry for lack of personals, am rather sleepy as was up most of the night with really bad stomach cramps   kept getting shooting pains into my bum and lady bits and my whole tummy was massive again. its gone down a bit this morning and im drugged up with painkillers but im getting some shoulder pain too. looks like maybe another month of ohss for me   

sorry for the poop post, will catch up later

wrap up warm everyone and be careful   

love jo xxx

p.s... yes i miss rosie too but want to adopt mrs c as shes mad like cleg!


----------



## NuttyJo

forgot to say maj, loki got to my xmas cards this morning and now your card says its from Emma and co ...... he decided he would eat the rest of it!


----------



## maj79

and he eat the worst bit of it     He will deffo be full of sh!t now  

And I hope you feel better soon


----------



## NuttyJo

i am feeling so sorry for myself and need Fi here to give me a good telling off    just feel angry that im having to go through this pain for nothing this month. am going out for a bit to chear myself up

will do personals later xxx


----------



## maj79

Jo   now buck yourself up!! Sorry that will have to do while Fi's not here   But again


----------



## cleg

never mind Fi telling you off cos you know i will missus   you need to keep an eye on yourself + if you get any worse you need to contact GP do you hear me   in the meantime come on hun keep that chin up do you hear me  

angel delight, we have had this problem before where people feel ignored but honestly its just that it has such a fast pace on here, i wouldnt worry, i dont fret when i get ignored (+ thats often  )

angelus me dearie   you take it easy you hear, bet your sick of hearing that   + fancy slightly enjoying making DH panik   your evil  

linlou, Cat, Fi, Em, Kate + all hello today  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo Some of the girls got BFP's after a touch of that scarily enough .. come on Jo pma pma pma and if the pain gets any worse GET TO THE DR'S !

Morning everyone ..or should I say afternoon.. 

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Chaos

Hi ladies 
Rosie will be back as soon as she gets her internet sorted, she misses you all too 
I am very touched that you wish to adopt me...have packed my case ready  
I have no idea why I should be considered to be as mad as Cleg...she is in a league of her own...whereas I am just terribly impressionable and follow her into her naughty antics  
I hope you don't mind me popping in to have a natter once Rosie is back  tough...will come and check who is being naughty from time to time ... won't be hard to figure will it mentioning no names (CLEG) 



Hope everyone is ok?
Lotsa love to all 
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo

yep defo mrs c, once you've posted here you're not allowed to leave MWHAHAHAHA!  

angelus   REST REST REST!!!! 

ad78  

kel... where are you?   

thanks for the butt whipping girls, needed it. and i will be using all my pma for all you lot cos if i aint getting no bms then it would take a miracle to get preggers! lol although i could be the modern day virgin mary     

also wheres stalyvegas? she hasnt posted for a while  

cleg and maj, take it easy at work... its nearly chirstmas dont ya know! 

cat, love ya chick   same goes to fi and everyone! 

linlou and angel... hows things?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Jo you and me both hunny lol 

Mrs Chaos .. yes did they not tell you once you have been here you can never leave   course you can stick around hunny cos we would miss you ..  

Looks like Cleg is getting a reputation for being a tinker      and I thought it was Jo and Em that were the tinkers      

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

im an angel cat


----------



## maj79

Just heard form Kel her computer is broke   Hence the quiteness  

Jo hope you are feeling better hunni


----------



## angel83

Hi Girls

Sorry your not too well Jo - hope your ok

Sorry i havent been on much, I just dont really know if i can talk right now. Im sooo confused about how im feeling, im just afraid of looking like a fool if i get a BFN.

Angel83


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Don't feel like that hunny    we are here for you no matter what the outcome and we have all convinced ourselves we are pregnant to find out we are not ... so you def won't look like a fool hunny ... hope you are tho what a fab Christmas Present that would be


----------



## cleg

Gayn you cheeky minx   dont know what your talking bout  

do you know girls she even wrote me crimbo card out + said i was a nutter in that too  

yes you stick around dearie, give me someone to hurl abuse at  

Angel i think by coming on here + talking about what you are going through is an option for you if you feel you can, the girls have a wealth of experience + will help you through this time, dont forget we are here through good times + bad, thats what this site is for   hope you start to fell a little better soon + you will not look like a fool whatever this cycle brings + i am a hoping we have good news on this one   i will say it to you too, keep your chin up chick  

Jo how are you feeling ?? you need to be cautious missus  

Cat moi reputation whatcha talking bout  

Maj tell Kel we gonna talk about her now     ee no dont poor lamb will get paranoid    

xxx


----------



## maj79

Angel every one of us on here have had times when we have convinced we are PG just to have our hopes dashed, we are here for the ups and the downs so dont you ever worry about things like that  

Cleg I have told her just waiting for a reply   How was work today I hope you took it easy  

Fi are you OK hun   

Mrs Chaos we need you to keep Cleg in order  

Hope youare all ok


----------



## linlou17

hi to everyone

sorry cant catch up with personals i have been hectic all day had a b*t*h of a day today finished work late and then have been bus=y wrapping presents AAARRRGGGGHH!!! im not happy christmas is such a stress im not feeling festive today at all  

how you all doing?


----------



## linlou17

me again!! just had a quick flick back through posts

angeldelight sooo sorry if you felt ignored   to you xx

jo hope you are feeling better hun

maj how is work? and if you speak to kel pass on a "hi" from me!!

angel i used to be convinced i was pg every month for the slightest thing and it seems we have all done the same please dont feel embarrassed, lots of   to you

cleg, cat, fi and anyone i may have missed (sorry to you guys!) hope you are all ok and not having to do mad xmas rush like me!!!!


----------



## maj79

Hi Linlou, works not to bad but so tired and I am wishing my life away wanting to get to the christmas break   She has just said hi to everyone, £130 its going to cost to get it fixed   She uses it too  much   I am glad you are on the festive spirit   Have you finished your wrapping now


----------



## linlou17

ooh i love pc but like a car is so expensive to repair and you come to get used to them!!

no have not done all my wrapping and cannot be bothered to do anymore after the day i have had. im glad work been ok for you i am trying so hard not to get too stressed but its very hard at times!!  also think i have missed out on tracking scan this cycle because of xmas hols


----------



## maj79

That must be so frustrating for you, you will just have to make sure you have plenty of bms


----------



## Crazy Fi

Maj Have you been in Glos? I nearly went flying on some greasy stuff today  , WD40 came to mind.. must admit I prefer late 
night shopping, except half the shelves are empty.. How did the midwife apointment go?

Cat lets hope things go well for you at consultants, a good start to a new year .. Now I got 
visions of wiping Maj's **** up and down the sticky marks YEUCH!!  

Angel, Dont feel like an idiot, we all convince ourselves at some point  (read my 2ww diary month 2, I was obsessed!!)
That was a really sweet message you left yesterday, pretty special bunch on here arent they.. and its just while your 
feeling like this that were here to share it with too... weve all been there
We think we may be, we read into every potential symptom, cos its what we want so much..

Cleggers, hows the back? your DP still enjoying his "early" Christmas present lol... hes spoilt getting away with that ..
My mums like your Dad for being "pressy awkward" Shes a woman whos got everything, and you can never please her!!
Actually shes hilarious, because we give her gifts and suspect identical things get wrapped up for us the next year.. 
She has this drawer under her bed where unwanted gifts go, and then she secretly recycles them lol  .... You gotta 
laugh..Hows your pussy doing? is it a boy or girl and have you named it? No Fi !! 

Linlou, how you going with the crazy drugs? Hows the nurse saga going on? Are you busy doing that humbug wrapping?

Kelly, your getting quieter and quieter, dont like it!! How are you feeling hun?.. oh just read about your pc, hurry back

Max, youve gone quiet again, and you Staly?

Shelley, did you get shopping rage today?

A/D it was nice chatting on MSN last night...

Angelus, did you crack the food shopping? You are evil to your DH, perverse pleasure lol..

Katieag, how you doing?

Clomidia, did you go anywhere nice for your hols? If thats the sort of hols you mean..

Mrs. Chaos, your commited for life now lol.. we lure you in unsuspectingly and then thats it !! but not to sure 
of your vulnerability when it comes to the Cleg, me thinks you may be her secret mentor lol.. 

Jo, how you feeling hun? I see you got your rolluckings off Auntie Cleg .. Had to laugh at posti lokie's antics..

Hi to anyone Ive missed xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Was just typing a response when my cat sat on the keyboard and deleted my post daft cat!

Linlou ..sorry you had another crappy day hunny   you could have brought your pressies round here cos I LOVE WRAPPING PRESSIES   try and relax hunny you cannot worry about what you can do nothing about as you will just stress yourself out.. which will do you no good at all .. just think of this month as a trial run getting used to the crazy drugs   and who knows you may get lucky anyway                

Say Hi to Kelli from me too   

Em .. How are you feeling hunny, you can swap your Christmassy ticker for a preggars one after Christmas Yay  

Cleg ..   I think you are Fab hunny ..I particularly love your jokes       the lettuce one is still making me laugh...

Fi   hope you are ok hunny x and fancy trying to name Cleg's pussy  

Jo .. you seemed to enjoy your **** whipping are you getting kinky in your old age lol

Hi to everyone else ..Shooting Star, Angelus, Kelli, AngelDelight, Mrs Chaos, Max, Stalyvegas, Clomidia, Katie, Mary and all you other lovely girls 

Cat xx


----------



## maj79

Fi have you read through posts with a pen and paper that was a mamoth post   Ta for the visions of my ****   but sounds rather painful   The appoitment was OK, she is going to ry and push for an earlier scan for me and she give me a few books to read.
Have you been sitting in your christmas hat eating mince pies while watching christmas films all day  

Cat dont want to put tocker on till after a scan so I could be waiting a while   How is ya today hun


----------



## wouldloveababycat

7 Sleeps to go ...7 sleeps to go yip yay hurray 7 days to go 
[fly]       [/fly]

I am trying not to move around too much cos everytime I do there is a big gush  flooding everywhere seem to get heavier each cycle now .. but hey nothing I can do about it so just squishing around ..so between us we are making great noises


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Em don't blame you hunny x  Any news when that will be ?


----------



## maj79

Offically it should be at 15 weeks   but midwife is going to ry and get me one sooner, she is surprised I haven't had one since I was under the hospital   

Are you getting excited there Cat   I am just trying not to think about next Monday, I loveeeeeee christmas even and I cant cope with it being so close yet so far


----------



## linlou17

i dont think i can do much at work - its just that the clinicain i work with always runs late and i have so much to do inbetween patients cross infection, sterilizing etc and it has to be done properly and i am always under pressure because of time and so always get out later than anybody else and its poo!!!!!  i could do without it right now got enough on my mind without getting home at 6 oclock at night!!!!

day two of clomid im feeling ok i was wound up earlier but tried hard to calm down and remind myself the most important thing is getting pg and stressing all the time wont help but the thought of xmas is making me feel worse and even more without child than usual


----------



## Crazy Fi

Why painful? do you have piles already Maj? That was a mega one wasnt it Maj, took me ages ...phew!! Eww scan soon eh!

Cat trust you to lower the tone, Name Clegs pussy!! as if I "me!"  was leaving an ambiguous message !


----------



## maj79

The thought of scraping my behind across a graveled pavement OW


----------



## cleg

hi Fi   nice to see you on hun, as for the cat welllll i have been looking for a bed for her (she's got no tickle tackle so she must be a she) as i would like me dressing gown back at some point this winter   i just shout pussy at the door + she comes running but when i shout it sounds more like pushy + she is that so pushy pussy + DP calls her, welll bhitch  

your a nice chatty bunch tonight  

Cat yes you are right that chaos there is teaching me all i know  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

maj you have a way with words    

my tummy sore mega bloated and could not eat tea just did not fancy it,


----------



## cleg

fling it over here linlou im blooming starving  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

it was broth as well lovely for this cold night, dp dad requests it every week but i just could not get it down ill probaby wake up starving in the midddle of the night!! i am going back on kellogs diet anyway im feeling as fat as a pig today!


----------



## cleg

dont be doing no silly diets cos you will loose then as soon as you start eating proper again you will gain some + plus, you just need to cut out the shehite, obviously you can have your ickle treats, ooo hark me i gone into dietician mode   no i had a good weight loss result from eating the right amount of calories + watching saturated fat, you need nutrients + your body should be getting that to be healthy a cornflake diet wont do that hun  

xxx


----------



## linlou17

i know but i feel awful and not very attractive it gets me down ive put on so much weight im scared people will ask if im pg then what...  

i try to eat healthy and we have cut out mid week drinking and limited it to fri, sat, sun (i may cut out sundays too) so that may help and i am going to make suppers not call anymore takeaway.  think im just having a bad day and feel generally crap and cant seem to get excited for christmas


----------



## maj79

Aw linlou I am sorry you are feeling so down, Christmas can be such a sad time of year for so many people, for so many reasons. I hope you feel better soon


----------



## linlou17

i hope so too and thanks its just family stuff im finding hard to cope with.

hope you get scan soon its so exciting


----------



## *kateag*

Hiya girls 

Blimey its moved so much since I was on last!! Ok, I'm going to try my best here!!

Linlou, sorry you are feeling so down hun, really hope you will feel a bit better in the morning about things, try not to worry about weight too much over xmas, it's only once a year and you are allowed to let your hair down, start on the healthy eating plan Jan 1st! (with me!!) xx

Angel, dont feel like that hun, it's so easy to convince ourselves, but you never know mrs! It might be a bfp, so keep those positive thoughts! We're here when you need us. x

Mrs Madness, hows you? (yup, that be Cleg!) My Dad is like your Dad! Even my mum struggles getting him stuff! He doesnt say he wants anything, doesnt give any ideas and when you ask him he says nothing!  

Kelly, get that comp fixed asap! Was it the comp thats mega bucks to fix or have I confused that with something else? Not hard for me!!

Mrs Chaos, dont you go anywhere mrs!!!! xxx

Jo, you ok? Hope the symptoms have eased up, did they lower  your dose this time? Get yourself checked out if it gets any worse. Could it be a good sign for you? CD22, could be good news

Hi to everyone else I've missed!! 

Had a manic day! Did serious housework, all my wrapping is now done and boo had her 1st ever school nativity play,   so sweet! Got work everyday this week now, and got my scan tomorrow morning!!! oooooh!!!!! 

xxxx


----------



## maj79

Well you know we are always here for you   But please dont mention soup again, I am now having a cup of soup coz I just fancied it when you mentioned it  

Kateag yes i was the comp that cost mega bucks to fix   Is Boo getting excited over christmas


----------



## *kateag*

Euuuugh I hate cuppa soups!! Yucky yuck yuck! And vegetable soup, remind me of something  

Boo is very excited bless her!!! We keep counting down the days every morning with what she has planned, wed she has so and so, thurs, friday, sat, sun then xmas eve!! Hehe! I have to admit that I am quite excited too!! Dh said it's going to be a nightmare getting us both to bed xmas eve!!  

x


----------



## maj79

We have got DP's DD christmas morning so I cant wait, wont be as good as last year as we had her over night on christmas eve, DP was awake all night making sure I didn't wake her


----------



## *kateag*

hehehe!!! What are we like!!!! 

Hows you mrs?? x


----------



## maj79

I am good thanks hun, just wishing my life away for a week of lie ins   How are you ? looking forward to the clomid?


----------



## cleg

linlou hunny you can always PM me if you need to offload, i do know how you are feelin with the weight as this year alone i have gained in excess of 2 1/2 stone, with the massive op in jan + then the clomid, then another op + now me back i havent had a chance of not gaining, it does get to me + have just had to explain to MIL to be how much weight i have actually gained   give it till after mitmas hun   when your ready you'll do it  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Linlou Kate is right it is a really emotional time of year .. but don't be hard on yourself hunny I bet you are gorgeous just as you are but if you want to lose weight then a healthy eating plan and exercise would do better than any faddy diet hunny.. although my Dr said not even to try losing weight whilst on clomid it has made me gain weight and I have gained two bust sizes ! 

It is hard enough to get through without setting yourself up with goals that will be extremely hard to achieve but yes just cutting down a bit will be ok .. I think most of us will be on a healthy eating plan come Jan so relax and pamper yourself over Christmas..you sound really down so now is def not the time for a diet...a bit of pampering and tlc sounds like the ticket for you hunny   x 

Kate .. ha ha I would be just like that if I had kids to stay..

Em ahhh that will be nice for you and DP... 

Cat x


----------



## *kateag*

Clomid makes you put on weight??   Oh pants! I've just lost a stone, Im having xmas off and then back to slimming world, but didnt realise you gain weight with clomid! Does everyone gain weight

I am looking forward to starting but I feel like I dont know anything about it! xxx


----------



## cleg

hhmm Kate the majority of mine was the clomid   has that scared you   it builds your appetite, i was always starving + although didnt eat crap my portions got a wee bit bigger, if you watch what you eat you should be fine, as for the actual pills making you gain weight (not through increasing appetite) i was told by my fertility nurse (evil ) that it doesnt

xxx


----------



## maj79

Got to admit I was the same, I could eat two scabby horses then get started on main course   Mind you I am much the same now


----------



## linlou17

thank you all so much for the messages you are all so wonderful.

i will definitely work hard new year but wanted to start as soon as possible i so want this too work and im not sure i could cope with IUI/IVF which is next stage if no look on this lot of clomid i want this so much why isnt that enough its much more than some people but the get to be mums  

im sure ill be fine in a few days its that time of month and im letting things get to me, my sis has 2 wonderful kids and am looking forward to seeing them at xmas but it just reminds me what im missing out on also our whole family xmas has been rearranged around my sis and her lot - what about me?   its my xmas too just because i dont have a baby/children and what will happen when i do?  see im going on again sorry at this rate everyone in contact with me will be gloomy (mental note to self CHEER UP GIRL ITS XMAS!!)


----------



## maj79

Linlou it's the same at my dad's, my step sister has 2 kids and everything is around them, it hurts to see my dad the way he is with them and how for him they are his everything. But we know how special you are children or no children YET, enjoy it with the mentality that this could be very well your last christmas like this


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I don't think everyone does ..but it can make you gain ...whether you lose it again once you come off time will tell .. this is my first month off it .. I am hoping cos I have AF from hell that I will be a size 8 come morning     makes me laugh thinking back to those conversations you had at school saying that you lose a couple of tablespoons or something like that ... try and couple of pints and you are closer  

Kate if you have any questions just shout and we will try and answer them...the best bit of advice I had was the following;

Take the Clomid tablets at night as you get a lot less side effects (or rather you probably sleep through them!) 

Take selenium tablets to increase endo thickness - side effect of clomid is reduced endo thickness and they like you to have a nice thick endo for implanation.. and selenium tablets won't make you gain weight like the half ton of brazil nuts will ! - you can buy selenium from Holland and Barrett.. 

Drinking lots of milk cos it helps with egg quality ... 

Eat as healthily as possible ..but don't beat yourself up about the odd drink, takeaway, chocolate or whatever as being relaxed is just as important if not more so! and several girls on here got a BFP after a night out having a few drinks ..

Give yourself lots of pampering and tlc cos Clomid can make you feel down; and ttc is stressful enough..

Take time out to do things with DP/DH that do not involve ttc it is very important to keep a bit of fun in your life .. and ttc can wear you both down 

Don't be afraid to take a month out if it all gets too much ... 

Keep talking to your FF's cos there are lots of girls who have been through it and usually someone will be able to offer help/guidance/support/hugs/shoulder to cry on. 

Cat  xx


----------



## linlou17

cleg that message was funny about your fertilty nurse!!!  gosh are we not going through enough you would think they would entertain us at least with the idea that it is the tablets fault for weight gain!!!!!!!! ( i balme the clomid for everything!! lol)


----------



## *kateag*

Cat thank you hun! That was brill!! Its basically like IVF then! I didnt know about taking them at night, hopefully that would help with any s/e's!!

Just wish I could decide when to start!!!


----------



## linlou17

ah maj that was a nice   thing to say

i will try my best to enjoy things and am sticking to my guns and still spending xmas eve just me and dp even though family meal now been changed to that night from xmas day as sis going to her mil xmas day. me and dp have always had meal out xmas eve just the 2 of us as dont get many days off work (bank holidays only) so now we dont get xmas dinner and sis gets 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Kate ...You will know when is right for you hunny x

I am glad that you only eat the scabby horses cos I like a scabby cow myself lol

My Dr is lovely (male) fertility Nurse is probably just being *****y and is thinking yes you porker don't blame it on the drugs its the pies ... bit*h ! 

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I didn't realise if you type bitc* in full it changes it to woman lol ..how funny is that .. is that in case we start calling each other b*tches ha ha 

***** ***** ***** ***** ...see what I mean lol


----------



## linlou17

cat     how naughty!!!

night all will try be cheery tomorrow and thanks to you all again

L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

We will be here for you even if you don't feel that way hunny ... we will have to get Cleg telling some of her jokes on here .. night hun x


----------



## maj79

Night Linlou


----------



## maj79

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH toothache


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh hun you need to go to the dentist hunny x


----------



## *kateag*

Night hunny, hope you feel better in the morning. xxxxxxx


----------



## maj79

One of he first things I tried to do as it is free now but I cant get in anywere


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Toothache is nasty   you don't want that over Christmas hun   do you not have an emergency dentist in your area?


----------



## NuttyJo

5 PAGES!!!!!!!!!!!!! YES FIVE WHOLE PAGES!!!


----------



## cleg

linlou ive had the same with the sister + kids + all revolving round them so we are having crimbo the 2 of us   just make sure you have a good day, it doesnt matter where you are you have the right to have a good day + whoever says christmas is for kids + it all evolves around them is fillet of shehite, its not all about pressies + ""stuff"" my dad said if sis + all kids were going there for dinner + i didnt like it i was to get over it + its all about the kids   i must admit i didnt jump on him + rip his head off + conducted myself in a good manner, he just doesnt think  

nite hunny   sleep tight, always here for you  

god im trying to say night + you all talking    

get to a dentist em, theres nowt worse + you diont want that over the festive season 

xxx


----------



## maj79

er I dont know to be honest   got one but you have to get there at half 8 in the morning to be seen sometime that day which I cant do with work, I hate being a temp   , Will have to try and put up with it till next thursday and go the dentist when I am off


----------



## maj79

Thats what you get for staying away Jo  

Do  you think Rosie will kick off when she gets back


----------



## *kateag*

Oooh hun, dentists are a nightmare over xmas, I used to work in one!! 

Can you not get an emergency appointment? Make it out to be worse than it is


----------



## cleg

i would either get an emergency appoint or if you wanna go to yours i would pre book now for next week if you can go that long  

hhmmm Rosie will be glad we are all here happily chatting away, at least she will know we've had eavch other to talk too, then............................ she will nak us for using all these pages  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

ok im gonna hvae to attempt personals sometime during the middle of the night to try and catch up with you gobby lot!!! 

just wanted to send a big hug   for everyone who needs one

i still feel like a piece of poop. having to sit on a hot water bottle cos of the pains   

and it isnt a good sign (sorry dont remember who said   ) cos i didnt get any bms this month   

love jo xxx

night night


----------



## maj79

Think I m going to change my name for when she gets back   I only live up the road from her she might hunt me down  

Jo hope it gets better soon


----------



## cleg

jo you need to go see GP for check up hun, please listen + do as you are told, 

so we all changing our names then for rosie  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Either that or we should hijack a different board  

Right well that is me then girlie goo's I am offski to bo bo land  

Night


----------



## cleg

nitely night hun dont let bed bugs bite  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nighty night x .. I am going to call myself Kilmowski


----------



## cleg

em you know when you said invade another board  well cat has she now chats to herself on the charter thread    

nitey nite catty pie  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I was saying night night to everyone else I am not tired yet please don't make me go to bed ..I need to talk tomyself some more on there as need more credits to send the duck on some training ..


----------



## cleg

you daft bat get that duck in the pot  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Crispy Duck is now on his training and now everyone has gone to bed so guess I had better too .. nighty night everyone ..ooh now you back now you were gone a minute ago  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Now you are gone again I am confused ..


----------



## cleg

im always showed as been offline hunny your not going mad    

?? for you, can you buy deoderant to make cats smell nice ? not that you stink  

xxx


----------



## *kateag*




----------



## cleg

what you mean   me or daft cat   

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

lol well I know my e-mail address says that Cleg but even so .. I think a bath is really the only thing which most of them hate.. you could try just a damp flannel ..often if a cat has not been looked after they neglect themselves.. my 'adopted' one is the same and is still niffier than my two .. I am going to try and damp flannel with him cos it puts me off giving him so many cuddles as the other two so flannel it is ! 

I found some good worming stuff from tesco that you put on the back of their neck.. so have used that it is dual worming stuff so does tapeworm and roundworm.. so many things to think about .. Ducks are easier and tastier lol

Cat x


----------



## Crazy Fi

BOO!!

Ok so everyones gone to bed... yes Fi thats what normal people do.!.

Oh well chat to meself like the old days... Chatted to Rosie and shes poorly at the mo, bless her, missing us loads and will be back real soon....

Made my mind up ,going to see "other" doctor tomorrow for blood results and am going to threaten him with you lot on about day 5 f cycle if he doesnt let me try Metformin, I suffer from high cortisol level too, and Met is supposed to reduce that too.... (was being tested for Cushings syndrome a few years ago as it was so high, and  never ended up completing test, as was so low in my life at tme,) So thats a double whammy to encourage him, plus its this doctor who sent me for those tests as he was so concerned, so fingers crossed, wish me luck I dont get refused !! xx

Have put a question on main thread querrying info on risks of high dosages of clomid, may get some oracle replies, if lucky ..


----------



## cleg

oo ta for that cat, the wormy thing i mean, she grooms all the time + has a lovely thick glossy coat, prob cos she is outdoors alot which is good for their coat, its just with me been lergic i can smell any animal a mile off + sometimes makes me wheeze, she just has that catty smell bout her, nothing bad just thought they might do smellies for them  

xxx


----------



## cleg

heya fi duckie poos have you come to help me with the nutter  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhhh guess what I just went out to put something in my bin and there was this wierd cardboard box by my bin that I hadn't seen earlier .. when I looked it had my address on and was from a florist ..so intrigued I have brought it inside opened it up and it is a gorgeous bunch of bright yellow and purple flowers from BT to thank me for taking the time to write to them and Watchdog sticking up for them .. they are my fav colour roses I feel quite choked.. I havn't had flowers since my DP was alive .. will phone her and thank her tomorrow ..lovely lady phoned me to thank me so really wasn't expecting flowers! see it does good to spread thanks and goodwill to all men .. so if anyone gives you guys good service make a point of writing/e-mailing and thanking them.. we def don't do it enough and are quick to moan but not to praise.. 

Right off to bedski..Hi Fi ..sounds like a good idea hunny   .. I am going to ask for a referral re my metformin cos I lost lots of weight when I was on 3 a day then they said I should have been on 2 a day and all the weight loss stopped dead and I felt better on 3 a day than I did on two.. strangely enough.. oh and Cleg loves me really lol 

Night Cleg sweetie    

Cat x


----------



## cleg

awww cat thats lovely   sleep well hunny  

you too fifi  

xxx


----------



## maj79

Aw Cat that was soooo nice, I think I would be choked as well, see there are nicer people out there then what we think.

Fi good luck at the doctors, give them hell girl and dont take no for an answer. Oh and next time you talk to Rosie don't forget to start sweetening her up for when she comes back and see's how much you lot have gabbed  

Jo how are you this morning, any better ? If not GO THE DOCTORS  

Morning Angel83 how are you feeling today  

Hi Angelus, Max, K.J.M, Angeldelight, Linlou, Katylou and the millions of others I have forgot, it's toooo early for brain to work


----------



## Crazy Fi

Morning bossy boots   I didnt realise I'd been your mentor for bossiness "as well as" bah humbug conditioning...

How are you this morning....  how many days til 7 lie ins? 
Ive been on computer for last hour, and last night, looking into Met, printing up pointers and looking up benefits for Met if suffering from high cortisol levels too and some!!... So not going down without a bloody good fight       so fingers crossed      

Morning everyone xx


----------



## maj79

Next time DP accuses me of being bossy I am going to blame it all on you  I have to more get up's then two lie in's, then one more get up then an early morning to get DP's DD but I can cope with that early get up coz Santa would have been
[fly]      
     
    [/fly]

Just go in a dazzle the doc with science, just ramble and ramble ( which we know you are good at   ) and talk him inside out, so before he knows it you are walking out the door with a perscription 

Aw I have just got my first christmas card from work, I haven't really made friends here as I am on a little office on my own most of the day  And the little old PA of the managing director has just brought me in a card, I feel a little  , Oh I love crimbo


----------



## Crazy Fi

Aww thats sweet Maj....

You can blame me lol.. I got quite a rep for being bossy for some unknown reason  My DH , my DD's and my friends all say I am lol... (but only in a nice way, and only as bosy as allowed to be of course) my Dh does the easy going "yes dear" But if he says *NO* or *ENOUGH* .... then I'm   ............ (Hes the only one that gets away with that though) Must admit to liking the dominant male.... no not like that!! CAT! Well maybe like that too   Kidding !!  NOT

Notice the avatar Maj ! *MAJ THE AVATAR!!*

Hows you this morning Jo


----------



## maj79

Awww you are full of the festive spirit really aren't you Fi, you just like to wind us up with your Bah Humbug routine


----------



## NuttyJo

morning gobalots

i am trying to type but the dog keeps trying to sit on the keyboard so excuse any mistakes! 

fi good luck today hun and DO NOT back down   

cat, i might write to a load of companies later to see if i get some freebies!   

hi to everyone, hope you're all doing well


----------



## angel83

Morning all

Boy but its cold today.

This is my last day at work - yipee - im off for 2 weeks....

Angel83


----------



## Crazy Fi

You sound better Jo 

Angel how about you this morning? 

Maj.... Now would I


----------



## NuttyJo

im still sitting with me hot water bottle fi but am gonna say im feeling better and didnt have leg pains last night so you cant tell me off for not seeing a doctor


----------



## angel83

Jo, glad its a bit better...  

Fi, im ok - Dh has found a lump down below - and its kinda scared me. Cant think about anything else. Just hope its nothing...

Hows You?


----------



## maj79

I always thought you were a pain in the ****       Sory I couldn't resist, but seriously hope you are completly better soon    

Angel you have now put me in a grumpy mood   I dont finish till Christmas Eve  

Fi I recon you have been on your best behaviour for when Santa has been checking his list


----------



## Crazy Fi

Oh Angel thats horrible for you, have you got him straight in to get it checked? hopefully its just a cyst, is that an option where it is?


----------



## NuttyJo

angel, try what i said in the pm hun  

maj, can i borrow some of your wd40 missy squeky ar$e?!!   

can i just ask a question? it sounds kinda silly   but i spose you're used to that from me!   anyway, can you ovulate twice in a cycle? i know you can release more than one egg within like 2hrs or something but can you ovulate and then ovulate again a few days later?   i swear i ov'd cd17 but now i am 99% sure i am ovulating again


----------



## angel83

Thanks Girls

He wont go to the Doctors until 2nd Jan (after xmas) - Ive tried reasoning with him but he is refusing to go. Dont know what to try next to get him to go earlier...

He said he thinks it will be gone by then and if not he will go.


----------



## maj79

Hi Jo they have just been talking about that on a different thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123055.0;topicseen

Apparently you can but it is very very rare !!

Angel I hope everything works out OK 

And you are all just jealous as I am 'squeaky' clean, haha get it _'squeaky'_ clean  Can you tell I am in one of those moods


----------



## NuttyJo

ohhh i think im one of the special people this month then!   could be wrong though (thats more likely than being special   )

maj you make me laugh! you've been hanging about that cleg too much and the madness has got to you   

oh and cleg! i think you can get some special spray for cats and dogs in pets @ home. can also get clothes for them too! dh wouldnt let me


----------



## *kateag*

Hi girls. 

Jo, glad you feeling bit better today, you sound happier. x

Cleg, hows your back today hun? Whats wrong with the cats

Angel, hope dh is ok, maybe you could try the "go for me" card? Whenever my dh wont go I ask him to go because Im worried, then he feels guilty. Good luck, how you feeling today?

Maj, hope you ok hunny. x

Hi to everyone I've missed. Had my baseline today, right ovary very pcos, left is pco   and I have a heart shaped uterus which apparently explains the m/c's so should I get pg again I will need early scans to check it's in the right place. Yet another hurdle to get over. Was sat in a waiting room of about 7 pregnant bellies.   Waiting for day 1 now to call up and see if I get started. 

Got loads of work to do now. Not in the mood. 

x


----------



## NuttyJo

kateag  i find thats the worst bit sitting in the waiting room surrounded by pregnant women. im so sorry to hear of your news but hopefully they can monitor you more now 

and erm.... i know us clomid chicks are crazy but this is wicked!

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1559333982

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## angel83

hahahaha

Thats sooo funny Jo


----------



## cleg

aw god wish i could have stayed in bed i am soooo tired (lazy)   back is breaking but will be ok, the cold dont help either  

Angel your DP will come to his senses + go to the docs, unfortunately it is him that has to make that step + if he is out like mine the more you say ""you have to go"" the more theyt will shove it to the back of their mind, just keep reminding him or could you not make an appointment for him ? he must realise how important it is, you know what men are like, we get all the prodding + poking but when it comes to their giblets its a no go   he'll be fine me fingers eyes + toes are crossed  

Kate i aint got cats hunny well we have one now, it was abandoned by the lady next dooor bout three months ago we were feeding it but not letting her in cos i lergic, she doesnt smell awful but just of cat   shes cute though  

Fi hope you have some good info there for met hunny, sounds like you have had a good dig round + hope you get somewhere at the gp's hunny  

Cat me resident nutter how be you this morning ?

Em you bossy now too ey  

Jo you better be watching yourself missus you hear  

eww suppose better think bout getting ready  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol did u work out who was dancing with me angel?


----------



## maj79

Kate sorry to hear that  

Cleg you take it easy in work now madame, you dont want to make your back worse  

Jo I cant view it on works computer I cant dowload the thingy-ma-jig


----------



## NuttyJo

hahaha its probably best if you dont see it maj   dont think clegs noticed it yet either  

and cleg... ditto to you mrs!   be careful at work ok


----------



## maj79

you better not have elfed me


----------



## NuttyJo

would i do that?!! 

i love ********


----------



## maj79

Soooooooooooo want to see it now     and I dont even think Iam going to be on tonight grrrrr   Jo you have rubbish timing


----------



## cleg

kate   hunny, i always thought that they should have separate waiting rooms in the scan department for us with fertility issues but hey ho dont suppose they think do they   hope your ok  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo

http://www.elfyourself.com/?id=1561349471

thats for angelus and angel 

trying to find a piccy of fi but not having much luck, was gonna scrooge her! 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## cleg

do me a favour + do me a A/F dance please girls  

xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ha ha Jo that is the funniest thing .. Em dances really well  

Kate .. Its one thing that drives me wild and is so insensitive I found that when I was told that my treatment just wasn't working and that I was reacting abnormally and I had to go and queue with loads of pregnant women to try and get another appointment to see my Dr and I had to explain why I needed an emergency appointment and it just made me feel a total failure and like I wanted to cry, shoving under your nose what you want most in the world when you have just been told that broke my heart.. I really hope you get your BFP hunny and that is snuggles in the right place  

Maybe we should all write to our hospitals and tell them how it makes us feel.. half of the time they havn't thought about that.. 

Well I am home today cos flooded through everything every few minutes had a bath and flooded again no sign of it letting up.. on clomid my cycles were short but now I am off it who knows I used to have 2-3 wk periods before.. fun fun fun

Fi ..Glad you are showing Christmas spirit   ..we knew you loved it really I got your card this morning very festive it was too   ..what my postman thinks having so many cards addressed inconticat I don't know  

Jo ...Glad you feeling a bit better hunny .. shall we get Em to pass the WD40 around?  

Cleg morning hunny  

Angel .. Fingers crossed it is nothing serious hunny   they probably won't do anything this close to Christmas anyway hunny; but he def needs to be booked in for Jan   

        to everyone

Cat x

Cleg ..You can have mine anytime


----------



## NuttyJo

thats the best i could do cleg! 

cat, isnt it bad to bleed that much?   maybe you should get checked out?


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Nah Jo believe me I know what it is like to haemorrage as had one years ago now that is scary   even then the Junior Dr down at A&E asked me without examining me whether it was a heavy period   .. blood having soaked my 2nd lot of jeans down to my knees at this point .. I prob told you this story before but they ended up sending me down to a ward and when I stood up to get out of the wheelchair it just went whoosh.. I was losing dinner size plate clots at a time, in the end the ward went mad cos they realised I was haemorraghing and the A&E Dr had not put a canula in or anything .. so before I knew it I had a Registrar with his fist up my fanny forcing packing in to try and stop the bleeding as everything else they had tried just did not work ... that was after having a colposcopy and treatment for pre-cancerous cells (highest grade which was scary!) the actual colposcopy was fine but they put a false scab on which is supposed to come off in about two weeks, well when mine did at the photocopier at work I felt it and an immediate whoosh; that was on the friday but with bed rest it eased up .. then on the Sunday it started again and wouldn't stop.. luckily I was at my parents at the time so my Mum had peace of mind being a Nurse to know what to do.  Cos it was quite a surreal experience feeling blood just pulsing out of you urgh makes me shudder thinking about it.. 

So this although very heavy is def period and nothing else.. I think the months of taking selenium have given me a mega lining and it is now all coming away .. fun fun fun 
(sorry for tmi!) 
Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

yeah i remember you telling me now cat, how scary for you and so not nice having a fist up your fanny!   well just keep an eye on yourself and if it does get worse then make sure you get checked as i dont want nuffin to happen to you ok   (ok im turning into bossy fi too   )

and oh my word.... anyone heard leon's first (and probably last   ) song?!! why oh why have they given him a cover to do? it sounds so unemotional and boring


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Its the crappiest song ever isn't it .. he actually has quite a nice voice but I think they should have individual songs that suit them which that one def doesn't suit him .. and yes the fist up my fanny was not the most pleasant experience it was quite funny in retrospect cos there were about 4 nurses assisting one with a torch and he was telling me to relax the nurses went yeah right !!! who can relax with a fist up their fanny shoving for all he was worth .. Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo

men just have no idea do they!   they should try having a fanny for a day, then they will see what its like!


----------



## maj79

I think i have done something to my back, I have shooting pains going down my left buttock and my leg   Shouldn't have done those magazines before, I HATE THIS JOB     Argh that feels a bit better  

I leave you for 5 min's and your talking about getting F!sted, you are on the wrong thread girls


----------



## NuttyJo

maj, could be to do with the baby and squishing your nerves, my sis got this a lot during her pregnancy. also STOP LIFTING things   naughty girl!


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Sounds like sciatica Em ... we weren't talking about that how rude to turn a medical procedure into something sexual you hussy!


----------



## maj79

Sorry Cat but it had to be said   I know I have suffered with that in the past Cat just cant take me absolutly fan-dab-a-doozy painkillers for it now so a bit stuck  

Just been in the toilet and had a sob   really hope the agency find me something new after christmas, I cant stay here for another 6 months or so   At least there is christmas to look forward to


----------



## angelus

I swear to god i have just wet myself from laughing so much, i know thats nothing to be proud of, but thought JO might appreciate it as she caused it with the elfs!!!!
Who is dancing with you Jo with linlou and emma?
God i wish i had that much energy.
oh yeah.....you lot are a gobby lot last few days...page 61 already!!!

xxxxx


----------



## NuttyJo

lol its fab init angelus... its me, maj, linlou and cleg on the first one then you and angel on the second   

i have found a 'scrooge yourself' one to do aswell but i need a piccy of fi! shes boring and doesnt have one i can steal off ******** lol    ohhhh wonder how her doctors appointment went?  

maj   hope you're ok


----------



## angelus

I thought it was cleg...she hasnt asked me as one of her friends on ********. And as for that Angel...i sent her a friend request weeks ago and never got anything back!


----------



## maj79

Ta hun, I am just having one of those days I think  

I still havent seen it   I am going to have to come on tonight so I dont lose it


----------



## NuttyJo

it should cheer you up maj! tell 'C' as hes now known (due to loki eating the rest of his name in your card) that you have to come on here and check out the elfs dancing   

ANGEL AND CLEG ACCEPT THAT LOONY AKA CARLA ON ********     that should work!


----------



## Mrs Chaos

New home this way my lovelies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=123123.0


----------

